# Majestics & Individuals Picnic, ∙



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Allright yall here's the info For the 2005 "best of the Midwest"

When: July 31st 2005
Where: Greatlakes Dragstip, Union Grove WI. (1 hour from Downton Chicago, 45 min from Milwaukee, 30 min from Waukegan,IL).
Time 10:am till 6pm the track opens at 8am

Hop: NOSE UP OR SHUT UP


Since this is a dragstrip, there will be a charge for cars and spectators,we are still talking to the owner about the price.

There will be drag racing going on also, so bring the family for a full day of events. We will be hopping on the returning lanes in front of the grand stands.

The owner of the track is really opening his land to us, he was happy with the turnout last year and is leting us do it again.

We will be posting Hotel Info up, there are some hotels up the road on 94 in Wisconsin, that I am waiting on info on, also I will have some hotel info for Milwaukee and Chicago's North Suburbs, that are not to far.


Stay tuned for more details.
Hope to see all of yall there.

Majetics Chicago
Individuals Chicago 


last years feed back

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...10&hl=majestics


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Good time's homie


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

i will MOST definetly be there again this year!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

its going to be bigger and better then last year


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

any pics from last year?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

here are some
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=119859


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

more
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=120120


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

here are somemore pics of the picnic
http://www.immortalcarclub.com/chagio%20picnic%2004.htm


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Looking forward to another great time NIMSTER! :biggrin: 
last years picnic was great


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

silver-metal 82 congratulations on ur first post!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks Nimster!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

high voltage will try to make it this year.................


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

u know we will be out there for the picnic, its always a good time, hopefully ill have my car there this year, been a while


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 8 2005, 04:35 PM
> *u know we will be out there for the picnic, its always a good time, hopefully ill have my car there this year, been a while
> [snapback]2824504[/snapback]​*


yea it has been bro get to working on it :biggrin: can't wait to see the final product


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 8 2005, 04:48 PM
> *yea it has been bro get to working on it :biggrin: can't wait to see the final product
> [snapback]2824545[/snapback]​*


mother fuckers disappearing with my damn parts is what is keeping from LRM indy

i guess im going to have to buy another town car to strip for the shit i lost


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 8 2005, 04:49 PM
> *mother fuckers disappearing with my damn parts is what is keeping from LRM indy
> 
> i guess im going to have to buy another town car to strip for the shit i lost
> [snapback]2824554[/snapback]​*


damn that sux :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 8 2005, 02:45 PM
> *Thanks Nimster!
> [snapback]2824082[/snapback]​*


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 8 2005, 12:45 PM
> *Thanks Nimster!
> [snapback]2824082[/snapback]​*


the link that i put up is also from the majestics individuals picnic July 11th 2004
those are pictures of ALL the cars that went to the picnic
GREAT turn out if i may add!!
Nimster any outta towners?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

sounds good NIM , hopefully I won;t miss it this year ,


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

ill be there


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

COOL COOL WELL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 8 2005, 05:55 PM
> *the link that i put up is also from the majestics individuals picnic July 11th 2004
> those are pictures of ALL the cars that went to the picnic
> GREAT turn out if i may add!!
> ...


OH FOR SURE THEY WILL BE POSTING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Mar 8 2005, 01:04 PM
> *Looking forward to another great time NIMSTER! :biggrin:
> last years picnic was great
> [snapback]2823696[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

ILL BE THERE ALL WEEKEND IF NIM LETS ME STAY IN THE GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Mar 9 2005, 12:18 AM
> *ILL BE THERE ALL WEEKEND  IF NIM LETS ME STAY IN THE GARAGE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2826703[/snapback]​*


why the garage homie you can stay in my house


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 8 2005, 05:23 PM
> *OH FOR SURE THEY WILL BE POSTING SOON  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2825320[/snapback]​*


  
truucha gonna be there again?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

This is the BEST show in the MIDWEST. 

PINKY vs NIM'S LAC (PART 2) :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

We (WESTSIDE) have been to this show for the past 2 years and it is well worth the drive from (OHIO). Plus you never know who will show up hell V-MAX was there last year. I wonder if the WestCoast boyz will show up this year ???????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 8 2005, 04:19 PM
> *high voltage will try to make it this year.................
> [snapback]2824456[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

fo sho.


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Mar 9 2005, 06:18 PM
> *This is the BEST show in the MIDWEST.
> 
> PINKY vs NIM'S LAC  (PART 2) :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...



I wanna see that!!
seeing as i missed part one!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Mar 9 2005, 12:18 AM
> *ILL BE THERE ALL WEEKEND  IF NIM LETS ME STAY IN THE GARAGE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2826703[/snapback]​*


Is the whole crew coming down again?when is your picnic?


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

we should be there with a few things to show :biggrin: if all goes well


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 9 2005, 06:33 AM
> *why the garage homie you can stay in my house
> [snapback]2827418[/snapback]​*


fa sho


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

DETROIT MAJECSTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:  JULY 31 2005 is the day, BEST of The MidWest... Its always a great turnout, ALL RIDERS are welcomed.... the hop is gonna be Straight Nosein' Up, nomore hop time, just PULL UP OR SHUT UP.. show everyone how clean your low-low is bring the family , good times


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

ORALE WELL BE THERE THIS YEAR , WHATS UP SILVER


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wuts up homie hope to you see you there supporting the Big M and Big I. :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

U BET :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

bring all the liqour you want also don't forget the grills homies have to eat you know :biggrin: please bring cans or cups to put your shit in lets set a good example to the young ones out there


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

is there gonna be any food?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 10 2005, 11:56 PM
> *is there gonna be any food?
> [snapback]2836451[/snapback]​*


yes the track has there own consesion stands


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin: thats another reason i liked it there i dont have to bring a grill 
just go up there and buy some food they have very good prices! and Great food!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 10 2005, 08:22 PM
> *:biggrin:   JULY 31 2005 is the day, BEST of The MidWest... Its always a great turnout, ALL RIDERS are welcomed....  the hop is gonna be Straight Nosein' Up,  nomore hop time, just PULL UP OR SHUT UP..  show everyone how clean your low-low is bring the family , good times
> [snapback]2835558[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 11 2005, 10:19 AM
> *:biggrin:  thats another reason i liked it there i dont have to bring a grill
> just go up there and buy some food they have very good prices! and Great food!
> [snapback]2837997[/snapback]​*


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

NIM whats the cover charge going to be? same as last year?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 11 2005, 04:24 PM
> *NIM whats the cover charge going to be? same as last year?
> [snapback]2839500[/snapback]​*


still working on that homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I wonder if GOLDIE IS COMING THIS TIME


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 11 2005, 05:09 PM
> *u talking about my goldie? if so HELL YEAH! its gonna be there
> [snapback]2839654[/snapback]​*


LOL what your funny goldi is a woman a fine woman


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 11 2005, 05:14 PM
> *:buttkick:
> [snapback]2839678[/snapback]​*


what was that for Goldie is my girl :biggrin: watch she will be posting soon


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

oh yeah there will be a few ohio representatives(sp) out again this year


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 11 2005, 06:36 PM
> *oh yeah there will be a few ohio representatives(sp) out again this year
> [snapback]2840063[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: cool can't wait


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

This is one event u dont want to miss. The BIG "I" and the BIG "M" hope everyone comes out and represents how the Midwest does it. CHI-TOWN INDIVIDUALS busting out some new rides for you niccas.  Whats up Nim & Silver uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 12 2005, 12:23 AM
> *This is one event u dont want to miss.  The BIG "I" and the BIG "M"  hope everyone comes out and represents how the Midwest does it.  CHI-TOWN INDIVIDUALS busting out some new rides for you niccas.                                        Whats up Nim & Silver  uffin:
> [snapback]2841348[/snapback]​*


hey homie I need some pics of your plaque and rides to put on flier


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

nimster u do nice fliers i just found one of last years picnic in my garage!! 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: NICE!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 12 2005, 12:14 PM
> *nimster u do nice fliers i  just found one of last years picnic in my garage!!
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: NICE!!!
> [snapback]2842469[/snapback]​*


I didn't make them last year and shit I had a flier and now I can't find it :angry:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

thats sucks!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 12 2005, 08:59 PM
> *thats sucks!
> [snapback]2843525[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :tears:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT For nims header panel. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Mar 13 2005, 01:56 PM
> *TTT For nims header panel. :0
> [snapback]2845318[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 11 2005, 02:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

yes this year it will be on again, and I will be there for sure.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 14 2005, 09:15 AM
> *yes this year it will be on again, and I will be there for sure.
> [snapback]2848186[/snapback]​*


send me some pics for the flier


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

nim is the picnic going to be exactly where it was last year? on the grass?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 14 2005, 11:44 AM
> *nim is the picnic going to be exactly where it was last year? on the grass?
> [snapback]2848584[/snapback]​*


why whats wrong with that? :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Darin u got some pictures from last year for the fliers?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

*Return the Love..* :biggrin: 2 years and running a few of us been to Chicago we would like to see some Chicago cars in Tulsa this year...


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 14 2005, 04:50 PM
> *why whats wrong with that? :uh:
> [snapback]2850151[/snapback]​*


NAW nothing wrong with that its cause there are like 3 spots 
i liked it where it was last year its HUGE!!!!
the other ones are smaller!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 15 2005, 11:57 AM
> *NAW nothing wrong with that its cause there are like 3 spots
> i liked it where it was last year its HUGE!!!!
> the other ones are smaller!
> [snapback]2853388[/snapback]​*


same spot but I am going to have them cut mor grass for us to have a nice area to chill


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

let us here in detroit know if you need help we will do what we can


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 15 2005, 10:25 PM
> *let us here in detroit know if you need help we will do what we can
> [snapback]2855992[/snapback]​*


for sure homie


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2005, 03:44 PM
> *same spot but I am going to have them cut mor grass for us to have a nice area to chill
> [snapback]2854758[/snapback]​*


even if its the same as last year that was a huge space!
BUT THEN AGAIN its gonna Be BIGGER AND BETTER
Than last year que no? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 16 2005, 11:46 AM
> *even if its the same as last year that  was a huge space!
> BUT THEN AGAIN its gonna Be BIGGER AND BETTER
> Than last year que no? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2858213[/snapback]​*


well that all depends on people that show up so if everyone shows up hell ya its going to be bigger and better :biggrin:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

whos will miss this picnic? its one of the largest picnics in the midwest!


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 11 2005, 08:35 PM
> *what was that for Goldie is my girl :biggrin: watch she will be posting soon
> [snapback]2839784[/snapback]​*


you called for me daddy :biggrin:  .......I don't quite remember the picnic, but damn sure remember the night before :0 :biggrin: , you know i will be there, we are all making a weekend of it...ass tetas and rides...save ya dolla's daddy!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Mar 17 2005, 09:10 AM
> *you called for me daddy :biggrin:   .......I don't quite remember the picnic, but damn sure remember the night before :0  :biggrin: , you know i will be there, we are all making a weekend of it...ass tetas and rides...save ya dolla's daddy!
> [snapback]2862813[/snapback]​*


man girl you still looking good I can't wait baby doll I'll save all my dalla for you :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man those are so hypnotizing druling all over the key board slurrpp


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Oh you forgot bout me huh girl...let me in on the fun... :cheesy: :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 17 2005, 09:32 PM
> *Oh you forgot bout me huh girl...let me in on the fun... :cheesy:  :cheesy:      :biggrin:
> [snapback]2866117[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :cheesy: I got the left one you get the right one


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 17 2005, 07:36 PM
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: I got the left one you get the right one
> [snapback]2866142[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 17 2005, 08:36 PM
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: I got the left one you get the right one
> [snapback]2866142[/snapback]​*



I WONT COMPLAIN...YUUUMMMY :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ALL HOPPERS WELCOMED!!! BRING EM ALL!!! THIS IS A PICNIC NOT TO BE MISSED!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

BRING THEM ALL CIRCUS OR NOT WITH AND WITH OUT CHROME AND GOLD SWANG WHAT YOU BRING OR LET SOME ONE ELS DO IT IF IT WORKS BETER JUST BRING THEM ALL AND YOUR SHOW CARS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

COULDNT BE SAID ANY BETTER


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we will definately not be in denver this year


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 17 2005, 10:28 PM
> *we will definately not be in denver this year
> [snapback]2866366[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i HAVE A FEELING WE ARE GOING TO GET ALOT OF OUT OF TOWNERS THIS YEAR AND ALOT OF LOCALS TOO CAN'T WAIT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah last year i had to qualify for vegas but this year i could care less if we have a car in the show


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

THIS TIME NO -->


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 17 2005, 10:57 PM
> *THIS TIME NO -->
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

why who was crying last year


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 17 2005, 10:49 PM
> *yeah last year i had to qualify for vegas but this year i could care less if we have a car in the show
> [snapback]2866478[/snapback]​*


  cool yea its going to be big :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 17 2005, 10:57 PM
> *THIS TIME NO -->
> 
> 
> ...


he beat me thats not fair


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

holy shit once again. if you get beat take it like a man and build a better car :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 17 2005, 07:36 PM
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: I got the left one you get the right one
> [snapback]2866142[/snapback]​*


shit does that mean i get to play around in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 17 2005, 11:15 PM
> *holy shit once again. if you get beat take it like a man and build a better car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2866625[/snapback]​*


LOL this is all we saw over there


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dooh


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 17 2005, 11:20 PM
> *dooh
> [snapback]2866654[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Good to hear Show n Go is going to be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 17 2005, 09:14 PM
> *he beat me thats not fair
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 17 2005, 09:14 PM
> *he beat me thats not fair
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 
:uh: 
who cares who wins just as long as u have fun!
cierto o no?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 18 2005, 09:51 AM
> *:roflmao:
> :uh:
> who cares who wins just as long as u have fun!
> ...


Naw homie its called bragging rights the more hoppers you shut down the more bragging rights you get so it is imoprtant who wins :biggrin: but if you loose don't be a cry baby take it like a man and build a better car


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Naw homie its called bragging rights the more hoppers you shut down the more bragging rights you get so it is imoprtant who wins :biggrin: but if you loose don't be a cry baby take it like a man and build a better car
> [snapback]2868422[/snapback]​*


hey i was speaking from the loosers point of view homie!
if your the king of the street damn right you are gonna 
sit there and brag about it I KNOW I WOULD! :biggrin: 
and as for car vs pick-up
its a picnic not a show!
we are all there to have fun!
same thing happened at the council picnic
the wagon vs the pick-up and again more drama
all im sayin is if everyone is tripping about the 
pick up WHY DONT YOU BUILD A PICK UP URSELF THAT WAY 
IT COULD BE FAIR! 
Thats the only pickup i have seen in chitown thats a hopper so what just cause thats the only pickup he not going to compete? cause its not fair? 
so what is he suppose to build something that EVERYONE ELSE HAS just to make it fair?


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Naw homie its called bragging rights the more hoppers you shut down the more bragging rights you get so it is imoprtant who wins :biggrin: but if you loose don't be a cry baby take it like a man and build a better car
> [snapback]2868422[/snapback]​*


OR GET YOU A BETTER SWITCHMAN :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEAD_@Mar 18 2005, 02:08 PM
> *OR GET YOU A BETTER SWITCHMAN :0
> [snapback]2869289[/snapback]​*


yea true I don't care only a few people have the privilage of hitting the switches on my car.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 18 2005, 02:02 PM
> *:biggrin:
> hey i was speaking from the loosers point of view homie!
> if your the king of the street damn right you are gonna
> ...


true but lets not forget victors truck that was out before my truck oh I mean georges truck was LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEAD_@Mar 18 2005, 02:08 PM
> *OR GET YOU A BETTER SWITCHMAN :0
> [snapback]2869289[/snapback]​*


one of these days we will meet and have fun and chill with a cold one and tripp out on the shit we talked on here LOL


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2005, 01:31 PM
> *true but lets not forget victors truck that was out before my truck oh I mean georges truck was LOL
> [snapback]2869679[/snapback]​*


IM SORRY 
i didnt explicate myself!
i mean right now!
there is to my knowledge only one truck out there
is victor the one wit the orange one from hollywood?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 18 2005, 04:02 PM
> *IM SORRY
> i didnt explicate myself!
> i mean right now!
> ...


yea thats him


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 8 2005, 10:36 AM
> *Allright yall here's the info For the 2005 "best of the Midwest"
> 
> When: July 31st 2005
> ...


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

what time can people start showing up at the track?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 18 2005, 05:21 PM
> *what time can people start showing up at the track?
> [snapback]2870101[/snapback]​*


SHIT THEY COULD START LINING UP AT WHAT EVER TIME


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

EXTRA EXTRA HEAR THE GOO NEWS


JUST GOT WORD THAT 360 LOW VIDEO MAGASINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION :biggrin:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2005, 03:25 PM
> *SHIT THEY COULD START LINING UP AT WHAT EVER TIME
> [snapback]2870123[/snapback]​*


ANYTIME AFTER 8AM?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 18 2005, 05:30 PM
> *ANYTIME AFTER 8AM?
> [snapback]2870137[/snapback]​*


WELL FOR THE CARS IT BE BEST IF IT WAS BEFORE SO THAT WE DON'T HAVE SPECTATORS AND CARS DRIVING AROUND SO FOR CARS BEFORE 8 AND SPECTATORS AT AROUND 10


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2005, 03:26 PM
> *EXTRA EXTRA HEAR THE GOO NEWS
> JUST GOT WORD THAT 360 LOW VIDEO MAGASINE WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION :biggrin:
> [snapback]2870128[/snapback]​*


another great reason to go!!!
recognition!!
what about truucha?
will he be there this year as well?


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2005, 03:33 PM
> *WELL FOR THE CARS IT BE BEST IF IT WAS BEFORE SO THAT WE DON'T HAVE SPECTATORS AND CARS DRIVING AROUND SO FOR CARS BEFORE 8 AND SPECTATORS AT AROUND 10
> [snapback]2870147[/snapback]​*


ill be there at 730 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Nim if you are there by 8am I'll give you a 6pack of Coronas for breakfast!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I drove all damn night last year...and was one of the first persons there! I had a blast...can't wait till this year's show


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey NIM , I'll be giving you a notice when joe will be showing up at your door................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just be ready!!!!!!!! check this!! dont worry about 5-0 we got that covered :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Mar 18 2005, 11:28 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey NIM , I'll be giving you a notice when joe will be showing up at your door................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  just be ready!!!!!!!!  check this!! dont worry about  5-0 we got that covered :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2871634[/snapback]​*



noone knows where he lives. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

yo!!! we'll find out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

nah, dont think so. :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

You'll still get a notice from us :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

good for you and your crew, we appreciate that you guys cant keep us off your mind and still tryin to get to our level. thanks :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

[attachmentid=128592]



Joe's caddy is not the only car you got to worry about!!!!!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 18 2005, 11:38 PM
> *good for you and your crew, we appreciate that you guys cant keep us off your mind and still tryin to get to our level. thanks :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [snapback]2871651[/snapback]​*



LEVEL!!!!!!!! what level is that??


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

dont take it the wrong way johnny, but we really arent worried about your guys or anyone elses cars, honestly.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

OK silver.............



we'll be seeing each other soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lets just get some more cars out to represent Chi getti getti-up we go............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Mar 18 2005, 11:41 PM
> *LEVEL!!!!!!!!  what level is that??
> [snapback]2871661[/snapback]​*



we've earned our respect and props over the years with our hoppers, <--thats the level im talkin about.

recognition, we've had our good amount of respectable street hoppers, we dont hate on anyone thats doin the same thing we are.

THATS why we dont sweat it/worry about any car, we give props where props are deserved.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

SO lets put it down in the CHI!!!! and OUTTATOWN!!! uffin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 18 2005, 11:47 PM
> *we've earned our respect and props over the years with our hoppers, <--thats the level im talkin about.
> 
> recognition, we've had our good amount of respectable street hoppers, we dont hate on anyone thats doin the same thing we are.
> ...



I'm glad for you guys!!! really........... how long did it take for you to get recognition?????


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Never mind the bullshit......................


GETTI GETTI UP WE GO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

in 1997 with the first real street hopper in chicago on the bumper in the 50's with Lisa's 64' impala, that everyone was goin after,The first Nasty Booty jacked lock-up that everyone seen, and the first single pump in the low 60's with Jason's Caprice. the rest is history.

cant wait to see the 'Matrix' :thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

HERRE!!!!!! HERRE!!!!!!

you just got a notice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

bullshit aside PM with that addrress


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

let me make it clear homie, im not tellin noone where Nim lives, it aint my crib and noone needs to know where he lives.

:biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 19 2005, 12:08 AM
> *let me make it clear homie, im not tellin noone where Nim lives, it aint my crib and noone needs to know where he lives.
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2871743[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


UUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! some one is getting spooked already


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

spooked, never.....you guys are gonna have to wait till he gives you the privilage to hop against his car


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

SEE ya later :biggrin: :biggrin: going out for a cruise downtown on a rainy day


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

laters :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:biggrin: have check airfares...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

FUCK IT , lets all just have some fun , hop some cars and have a good summer !! Thats what Chi-Town needs ...


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Mar 19 2005, 12:32 AM
> *FUCK IT , lets all just have some fun , hop some cars and have a good summer !! Thats what Chi-Town needs ...
> [snapback]2871788[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 19 2005, 12:01 AM
> *in 1997 with the first real street hopper in chicago on the bumper in the 50's with Lisa's 64' impala, that everyone was goin after,The first Nasty Booty jacked lock-up that everyone seen,  and the first single pump in the low 60's with Jason's Caprice. the rest is history.
> 
> cant wait to see the 'Matrix'    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2871722[/snapback]​*


I was about to get on Silver about the first street hopper on the bumper, but after thinking about it he's right. Majestics came out swinging. But whos car did yall build that car to beat. hmm. I think it was a certain yellow car that was the original real street hopper with chrome on it in Chicago. Just refer to the Soldier field show. If yall were around then.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i first met you in detroit at the truckcrazy show in 97 or 98 and you were holding it down then with the yellow one.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

sounds like its going to be good hope to see evrybody there. :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Its gonna be a great picnic, i know that a lot of hoppers and show cars are gonna show up from all over the states, even a lil somthin somthin from the west coast i heard...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

awe shit more cars from cali comin out ,that is the shit to me

it is stcking up to be the best of the best again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

best of the best homie :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

where were you yesturday silver


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

sick at home


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

its going to be fun.......... come and get it.  uffin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 20 2005, 06:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Mar 20 2005, 06:53 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> We'll see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2878534[/snapback]​*


i got no chrome and gold....j/p bring it so we can have some fun  :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

DAMNN!!!! all B.S. aside, this picnic is gonna be off the hook!!!! ALL HOPPERS THAT WANNA SHOW WHAT THEY GOT, JUST SHOW UP AND PUT YOURSELF ON THE MAP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

for sure evrybody is welcome it should be fun


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

i agree with both silver and gold cutt the picnic is gonna be off the hook!
theres alot of thing going on at the same time so if u wanna see different things u can and all for the same price!! for instancee last year they had a sound show, import show, drag racing jet cars,AND THE MAJESTICS INDIVIDUALS PICNIC!
SO i mean it was a pretty busy day!!
and im sure its gonna be better this year NOT THAT IT WASNT LAST YEAR..keep up the good work guys GREAT PICNIC! and best of all NO COPS!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Mar 19 2005, 01:05 AM
> *HERRE!!!!!! HERRE!!!!!!
> 
> you just got a notice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


House calls bro I ain't even going there but if you want lets nose them up at our picnic cus thats the only time I will bring it out is to nose up to yours so what do you say?House calls are good but whats the point if no one is there to witness it I think its better to do it in front of a shit load of people.so yes I AM CALLING YOU OUT SO WHAT IT DO lol 

PS I don't need the hura harassing me for doing stupid shit besides I would have to move around 6 cars just to get that one out and honestly I am too lazy to please any one but if you want bring it


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2005, 12:40 PM
> *House calls bro I ain't even going there but if you want lets nose them up at our picnic cus thats the only time I will bring it out is to nose up to yours so what do you say?House calls are good but whats the point if no one is there to witness it I think its better to do it in front of a shit load of people.so yes I AM CALLING YOU OUT SO WHAT IT DO lol
> 
> PS I don't need the hura harassing me for doing stupid shit besides I would have to move around 6 cars just to get that one out and honestly I am too lazy to please any one but if you want bring it
> [snapback]2881859[/snapback]​*


NO! NO! NO! Why is anyone gonna be dumb enough to sit there and there car impounded!! we arent in cali!! cops here dont care they will probably arrest you AND TAKE YOUR CAR! can anyone please tell me why you would sit there and let the cops just take ur car after you put so much effort and time NOT TO MENTION MONEY...just to prove a point does that make sense? whats the rush to nose up to nim? what it cant wait till JULY 31st? after u nose up at least then u will be able to take the car back....house call u wont be! it will be at the impound lot!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ALL THIS JUST WENT DOWN IN LAST 20 MINUTES...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=153558&st=120

IF U DONT FEEL LIKE READIN IT ALL I DONT BLAME YOU, THATS ALOT OF READING....REAL BRIEF...




JOE HAS BEEN NAGGIN THAT HE WANTS A PIECE OF NIMS ORANGE CADDY, ALL THE WHINING AND HOLLARIN 'IM GONNA HOUSE THIS, IM GONNA HOUSE CALL DAT, MY CADDY IS KANDY WIT GRAPHICS' BLAH, BLAH, BLAH.....WELL NIM JUST CALLED HIM OUT..

SO ITS OFFICIAL EVERYONE, JOE WITH THE BLUE MATRIX CADDY VS. NIM AND HIS ORANGE CADDY(THE ONE EVERYONE HAS SEEN HOP ALREADY..LOL)


SO LETS SEE IF THE SOUTHSIDE CREW IS DOWN ENOUGH TO SHOW UP SINCE NIMS HAS EVEN OFFERED TO PAY THEIR ENTERANCE!!!! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: HAHAHAHA


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

SO WHERE IS HE?  :dunno:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*VS.*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*THIS*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 SO WHAT IT DO LOL :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAMN LOOK AT ALL THE SPACE IT HAS ON THE REAR BUMPER AND WAIT ITS NOT LOCKED UP ALL THE WAY HHHMMMM


WHAT IT DO?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:uh: :0 BIG M CHI-TOWN READY TO SERV SOME NI99AS UP...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2005, 02:30 PM
> *DAMN LOOK AT ALL THE SPACE IT HAS ON THE REAR BUMPER AND WAIT ITS NOT LOCKED UP ALL THE WAY HHHMMMM
> WHAT IT DO?
> [snapback]2882404[/snapback]​*



YOU ARE RIGHT, I DIDNT REALIZE THAT...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

SOLITOS SAID THEY WANT SOME ACTION TOO WITH THEIR CADDY!!!

ITS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN FOR SURE...


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin: WHY DO YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO SCARE PEOPLE OFF NIM? I MEAN DAMN!
HOW CAN U HAVE A GOOD HOP IF EVERYONE IS SCARED! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Mar 21 2005, 03:33 PM
> *:uh:  :0  BIG M CHI-TOWN READY TO SERV SOME NI99AS UP...
> [snapback]2882436[/snapback]​*


FOR SURE HOMIE LINE THEM ALL UP WE HAVE SOM FOR EVEYONE :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

THIS IS JUST THE CHICAGO RIDERS HOLLARIN, DONT FORGET THE OUTTA TOWNERS!! I KNOW A GRIP OF THEM THAT GOT SOMETHIN THAT JUST ITCHIN TO GET BUMPER CHECKED...

AINT THAT RIGHT *******


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 21 2005, 03:36 PM
> *:biggrin: WHY DO YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO SCARE PEOPLE OFF NIM? I MEAN DAMN!
> HOW CAN U HAVE A GOOD HOP IF EVERYONE IS SCARED! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2882472[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 21 2005, 02:35 PM
> *SOLITOS SAID THEY WANT SOME ACTION TOO WITH THEIR CADDY!!!
> 
> ITS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN FOR SURE...
> [snapback]2882469[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

JUST THOUGHT I WOULD BRING SOMETHING FROM THE OTHER POST LOL




QUOTE(Silver @ Mar 21 2005, 03:30 PM)
HE CANT TAKE IT AWAY NO MATTER WHAT.... SO HE LEARNS HOW TO VIDEOTAPE JASONS SUSPENSION AND TRY TO DUPLICATE IT ON A REGAL....SO WHAT IT DIDNT FAZE NOONE...JUST MADE HIM FEEL LIKE D-SHIZNIT ..LOLOLOL

I SEE THE HATE..HAHAHA 



WELL THATS NOT TRUE CUS I DON'T REMEBER JASONS CAR HAVING FRAME SKIRTS 
WHAT ARE THOSE FOR COULD IT BE SO IT DON'T BUCKEL FROM ALL THE WEIGHT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 21 2005, 03:38 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  We'll have it at the picnic for sure..........hope Joe will be there :biggrin:
> [snapback]2882493[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 YOU WANT SOME OF THE MATRIX TOO HUH?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

NIM IS GONNA SERV THEM FOOLS LIKE OUR BROS DID OUT WEST!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: ITS ALL TAKEN CARE OF


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2005, 02:41 PM
> *:0  :0 YOU WANT SOME OF THE MATRIX TOO HUH?
> [snapback]2882516[/snapback]​*


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2005, 01:41 PM
> *:0  :0 YOU WANT SOME OF THE MATRIX TOO HUH?
> [snapback]2882516[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WE ALL KNOW THAT ALL THIS SHIT GOIN DOWN BETWEEN US AND SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS IS A HOPPIN THING
WE ALL DOIN IT FOR FUN, IT WOULDNT BE FUN IF YOU HAD TWO NICE CLEAN LOOKIN CADDYS GOIN AT IT AND PEOPLE JUST STANDIN THERE STARIN :uh: AT THEM WITH NO EMOTION...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Something from the other post!*





> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 21 2005, 02:43 PM
> *we got nothing to hide
> [snapback]2882544[/snapback]​*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

OVER 70" , WHEN WAS THAT??? MUSTA BEEN ONE OF THOSE RIGHT OUTSIDE THE SHOP HOPS.. :cheesy:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 21 2005, 01:54 PM
> *OVER 70" , WHEN WAS THAT??? MUSTA BEEN ONE OF THOSE RIGHT OUTSIDE THE SHOP HOPS.. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2882664[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 21 2005, 02:43 PM
> *:ugh: Who me? ............. This summer is gonna be crazy
> [snapback]2882536[/snapback]​*


GOTTI SAID BRING EM ALL, BRING THE MATRIX AND BRING THE ORANGE CRUSHER EVEN THE CADDY FROM MAJESITCS NENE IN CALI...OOOPS I WASNT SUPPOSED TO SAY NOTHIN... :0 :0 :cheesy: 

GOTTI JUST SAID HE SERVE EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 21 2005, 03:54 PM
> *OVER 70" , WHEN WAS THAT??? MUSTA BEEN ONE OF THOSE RIGHT OUTSIDE THE SHOP HOPS.. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2882664[/snapback]​*


THAT WAS AT A HOUSE CALL THEY MADE LOL SEE NO ONE BELIEVE IT CUS NO ONE SAW IT LOL THATS WHY YOU NEED ALOT OF PEOPLE THERE TO WITNESS IT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 21 2005, 03:59 PM
> *GOTTI SAID BRING EM ALL, BRING THE MATRIX AND BRING THE ORANGE CRUSHER EVEN THE CADDY FROM MAJESITCS NENE IN CALI...OOOPS I WASNT SUPPOSED TO SAY NOTHIN...  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> GOTTI JUST SAID HE SERVE EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2882717[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 shit its on now so now we got to line them up to gotti :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 21 2005, 02:59 PM
> *GOTTI SAID BRING EM ALL, BRING THE MATRIX AND BRING THE ORANGE CRUSHER EVEN THE CADDY FROM MAJESITCS NENE IN CALI...OOOPS I WASNT SUPPOSED TO SAY NOTHIN...  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> GOTTI JUST SAID HE SERVE EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2882717[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

EVERYONES GOT SOMTHIN THIS YEAR, LOOKS LIKE CHICAGO IS COMMIN OUT STRONG...


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2005, 02:01 PM
> *:0  :0 shit its on now so now we got to line them up to gotti  :0
> [snapback]2882744[/snapback]​*


THEN ITS GONNA DEFINETLY BE A GREAT HOP!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

YOU NEVER KNOW IT COULD RESULT AS FAR AS GOIN OUTTA TOWN AND REPRESENTIN 'TEAM CHICAGO'...BUT THATS A LONG SHOT..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 21 2005, 03:06 PM
> *EVERYONES GOT SOMTHIN THIS YEAR, LOOKS LIKE CHICAGO IS COMMIN OUT STRONG...
> [snapback]2882785[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

true that don't for get we also have the HULK TO


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2005, 03:23 PM
> *true that don't for get we also have the HULK TO
> [snapback]2882947[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *Can not forget the HULK*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

this will be there too


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:roflmao: :worship:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 21 2005, 01:15 PM
> *ALL THIS JUST WENT DOWN IN LAST 20 MINUTES...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=153558&st=120
> ...


so we can put graphics on nims caddy and call it matrix reloaded or matrix revolution. sorry had to do it


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 21 2005, 01:37 PM
> *THIS IS JUST THE CHICAGO RIDERS HOLLARIN, DONT FORGET THE OUTTA TOWNERS!! I KNOW A GRIP OF THEM THAT GOT SOMETHIN THAT JUST ITCHIN TO GET BUMPER CHECKED...
> 
> AINT THAT RIGHT *******
> [snapback]2882486[/snapback]​*



hmm. :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:biggrin: 


the midwest is doing good in the lowrider movement. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

sure would be nice to check out the picnic.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 21 2005, 02:25 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Can not forget the HULK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 22 2005, 02:49 AM
> *:biggrin:
> the midwest is doing good in the lowrider movement. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


it should be a good one not much going on out here come check it out it would be nice.


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 21 2005, 08:13 PM
> *so we can put graphics on nims caddy and call it matrix reloaded or matrix revolution. sorry had to do it
> [snapback]2885043[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

WHAT HAPPENED? noone has anything to say? no more shit talking?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Don't forget PINKY, we would love to nose up to anyone!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 22 2005, 04:41 PM
> *Don't forget PINKY, we would love to nose up to anyone!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2889882[/snapback]​*


its official pinky will be there oh man its going to look so good all these hopers with bumpers and bumper covers with bad ass paint jobs doing it midwest style :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 22 2005, 04:33 PM
> *WHAT HAPPENED? noone has anything to say? no more shit talking?
> [snapback]2889851[/snapback]​*


we do have lives you know unlike you LOL J/P LOL get back to work fool wheres your hopper at? :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Don't forget GIOVANI BOYZ C.C. maybe he'll hop his Merc.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 22 2005, 05:00 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Don't forget GIOVANI BOYZ C.C. maybe he'll hop his Merc.
> [snapback]2889940[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2005, 02:59 PM
> *we do have lives you know unlike you LOL J/P LOL get back to work fool wheres your hopper at? :0
> [snapback]2889936[/snapback]​*


im telling my mother on you :biggrin:
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
i cant afford a hopper!
SHIT i cant even afford to be a "real rider"


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 22 2005, 05:17 PM
> *im telling my mother on you  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i cant afford a hopper!
> ...


you cool homie at least your half way there with whats in the garage LOL


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2005, 03:19 PM
> *you cool homie at least your half way there with whats in the garage LOL
> [snapback]2890006[/snapback]​*


HALF is the right word!!
thats whats in the garage HALF a car! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:
Allright yall here's the info For the 2005 "best of the Midwest"

When: July 31st 2005
Where: Greatlakes Dragstip, Union Grove WI. (1 hour from Downton Chicago, 45 min from Milwaukee, 30 min from Waukegan,IL).
Time 10:am till 6pm the track opens at 8am

Hop: NOSE UP OR SHUT UP


Since this is a dragstrip, there will be a charge for cars and spectators,we are still talking to the owner about the price.

There will be drag racing going on also, so bring the family for a full day of events. We will be hopping on the returning lanes in front of the grand stands.

The owner of the track is really opening his land to us, he was happy with the turnout last year and is leting us do it again.

We will be posting Hotel Info up, there are some hotels up the road on 94 in Wisconsin, that I am waiting on info on, also I will have some hotel info for Milwaukee and Chicago's North Suburbs, that are not to far.


Stay tuned for more details.
Hope to see all of yall there.

Majetics Chicago
Individuals Chicago 


last years feed back

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...10&hl=majestics


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

anything new??


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

can i get a hop with the gold cuttlass?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.expedia.com/pub/agent.dll?qscr=...=1111537937726&


Hotel's in Gurnee about 30-40 minute's if that from the show


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 22 2005, 05:33 PM
> *can i get a hop with the gold cuttlass?
> [snapback]2890065[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 I'll let him know he is geting called out let him respond but I'd say sure why not bring them all :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

CHECK OUT THE CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL WEBSITE.IT IS LOOKING GOOD

http://www.chicagolowridercouncil.com/inde...ion=page&name=1


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2005, 05:34 PM
> *:0  :0 I'll let him know he is geting called out let him respond but I'd say sure why not bring them all :0
> [snapback]2890069[/snapback]​*


i'll even get rid of the dirt pearl paint and may even get some chrome on.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Here's some more info to help you homie's out!
If you scroll down you'll see hotel's closer to there*

http://www.greatlakesdragaway.com/index.php?page=findus


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 22 2005, 05:35 PM
> *i'll even get rid of the dirt pearl paint and may even get some chrome on.
> [snapback]2890075[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 and bumpers right not bumper covers you know if pinky had bumpers it would of hit the front too and the back it was smashing those covers nasty


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 22 2005, 05:37 PM
> *Here's some more info to help you homie's out!
> If you scroll down you'll see hotel's closer to there
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links homie


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2005, 05:38 PM
> *:0  :0 and bumpers right not bumper covers you know if pinky had bumpers it would of hit the front too and the back it was smashing those covers nasty
> [snapback]2890091[/snapback]​*


don't start that shit nimster 
he has a new front bumper to put in and i have the rear to put in mine  

hell i gota whole new body to put on . and a v8 on 13's too. the gold one is now the midwest king so i gotta go for the gold. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2005, 04:39 PM
> *Thanks for those links homie
> [snapback]2890094[/snapback]​*


Anytime carnal!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 22 2005, 05:43 PM
> *don't start that shit nimster
> he has a new front bumper to put in and i have the rear to put in mine
> 
> ...


LOL all shit aside Bring what ever you got homie its on he said line them all up :biggrin: (front bumper and all ) LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

BRB


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it'll be close


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 22 2005, 07:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES IT WILL BE :cheesy:


----------



## GiovanniBoyz (Dec 21, 2004)

Yo NIm,

The GB's will be there. SHit was hella nice last year.Trying to get my homies to ride up from Vegas, with two more of our Car's.. As for the Merc, shit it ain't scare of nothing but Jesus...... I might have my girl car out by then, and I let anyone nose up with her on the switch. Have to break a few ego's....and her whip is a Big Dog Merc tooooo!!!!!!!!  Was Solito's looking for us :0


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2005, 03:35 PM
> *CHECK OUT THE CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL WEBSITE.IT IS LOOKING GOOD
> 
> http://www.chicagolowridercouncil.com/inde...ion=page&name=1
> [snapback]2890074[/snapback]​*




Thanks!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i just talked to Alex, he said he'll hop his gold cutty against your monte juan, he said hes down to have fun. :thumbsup: 

and here is a better pic juan... :biggrin: and i dont know why this came out in black and white :uh: :biggrin: my bad


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:nono:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wasup Siver!!! I love all the shit talking. This year is gonna be beeter than last so everyone bring your ride and nose up or shut up. INDIVIDUALS IV LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wusup homie, you know what i have a feelin this is year is gonna be the best yet... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yes it will be so far


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

especially when we win dp and single kings crowns. JK well maybe


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

even Jimmy is gonna be this time!!! :cheesy: with a semi full of rides!!! :0 :0
including this, smashin the back!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sorry no semis for us. we are rolling out true rider style


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 he said he drivin all 5 of his rides down here at the same time!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

just showing for support this year not competing


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

yea right, you know after some beers you gonna one of the first to start talkin shit callin people out..lolol :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not me we build pretty shit we quit hopping


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

but guess we are alright hogg put us on the cover of the site as the king


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: indeed homie


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

is that you in the pro hopper shirt??


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no that is jerry lamb he got some more beers to drink before he catches up to me


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

lololol... i know , i was just messin wit you..haha


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i wish we were building something cool this year but oh well


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 22 2005, 11:27 PM
> *:nono:
> [snapback]2891787[/snapback]​*


no what homie?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GiovanniBoyz_@Mar 22 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Yo NIm,
> 
> The GB's will be there. SHit was hella nice last year.Trying to get my homies to ride up from Vegas, with two more of our Car's.. As for the Merc, shit it ain't scare of nothing but Jesus...... I might have my girl car out by then, and I let anyone nose up with her on the switch. Have to break a few ego's....and her whip is a Big Dog Merc tooooo!!!!!!!!  Was Solito's looking for us :0
> [snapback]2891190[/snapback]​*


oh shit another call out see yall this is how we doit was up dawg?so should we put it in single double or what ?
hopefully its a double so we could star lining them up :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Mar 22 2005, 10:16 PM
> *Thanks!
> 
> [snapback]2891330[/snapback]​*


 you need a guest book so peeps could sign it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 22 2005, 11:28 PM
> *Wasup Siver!!!  I love all the shit talking.  This year is gonna be beeter than last so everyone bring your ride and nose up or shut up.  INDIVIDUALS IV LIFE :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2891792[/snapback]​*


THIS AIN'T SHIT TALKING HOMIE IT FOR REAL WE ARE LINING THEM UP SO WHAT YOU ALL GOT :0 WHERES THE PICS HOMIE?










Allright yall here's the info For the 2005 "best of the Midwest"

When: July 31st 2005
Where: Greatlakes Dragstip, Union Grove WI. (1 hour from Downton Chicago, 45 min from Milwaukee, 30 min from Waukegan,IL).
Time 10:am till 6pm the track opens at 8am

Hop: NOSE UP OR SHUT UP


Since this is a dragstrip, there will be a charge for cars and spectators,we are still talking to the owner about the price.

There will be drag racing going on also, so bring the family for a full day of events. We will be hopping on the returning lanes in front of the grand stands.

The owner of the track is really opening his land to us, he was happy with the turnout last year and is leting us do it again.

We will be posting Hotel Info up, there are some hotels up the road on 94 in Wisconsin, that I am waiting on info on, also I will have some hotel info for Milwaukee and Chicago's North Suburbs, that are not to far.


Stay tuned for more details.
Hope to see all of yall there.

Majetics Chicago
Individuals Chicago 


last years feed back

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...10&hl=majestics


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

and remember no


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2005, 11:44 PM
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2005, 10:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 23 2005, 09:43 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  nice!!
> [snapback]2893333[/snapback]​*


thanks Silvers wify made it but we need pics of individuals cars so until then we are printing these out just to get some out there cus there is not much time left you know about 4 months that will pass with the blink of an eye


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2005, 09:16 AM
> *thanks Silvers wify made it but we need pics of individuals cars so until then we are printing these out just to get some out there cus there is not much time left you know about 4 months that will pass with the blink of an eye
> [snapback]2893643[/snapback]​*


that is true!
need help passing them out?
mail some to my house and we will distribute them around here :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 23 2005, 10:23 AM
> *that is true!
> need help passing them out?
> mail some to my house and we will distribute them around here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2893680[/snapback]​*


Straight up Nim I'll hit up the Waukegan and North Chicago areas that way we push hard on this area for people to roll to the picnic


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 23 2005, 11:23 AM
> *that is true!
> need help passing them out?
> mail some to my house and we will distribute them around here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2893680[/snapback]​*


  as soon as I get them printed I will do that thanks homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 23 2005, 11:25 AM
> *Straight up Nim I'll hit up the Waukegan and North Chicago areas that way we push hard on this area for people to roll to the picnic
> [snapback]2893702[/snapback]​*


for sure homie.did we decide what to call it yet I could still put it on the flier


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2005, 10:26 AM
> *for sure homie.did we decide what to call it yet I could still put it on the flier
> [snapback]2893713[/snapback]​*


I think you thought about it right from the get go............. 
BEST OF THE MIDWEST


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 22 2005, 10:00 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!
:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 23 2005, 11:28 AM
> *I think you thought about it right from the get go.............
> BEST OF THE MIDWEST
> [snapback]2893729[/snapback]​*


cool done deal thanks homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Mar 23 2005, 11:32 AM
> *Nice!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2893764[/snapback]​*


these are it for now but we will try to have them printed out soon and I will go to a meeting to pass them out and do the oficial invite the right way


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2005, 09:26 AM
> * as soon as I get them printed I will do that thanks homie
> [snapback]2893705[/snapback]​*


no problemo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2005, 09:35 AM
> *these are it for now but we will try to have them printed out soon and I will go to a meeting to pass them out and do the oficial invite the right way
> [snapback]2893788[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2005, 09:35 AM
> *these are it for now but we will try to have them printed out soon and I will go to a meeting to pass them out and do the oficial invite the right way
> [snapback]2893788[/snapback]​*



Sounds good to me and maybe I'll put it in the council web-site if this is the right flyer?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Mar 23 2005, 10:38 AM
> *Sounds good to me and maybe I'll put it in the council web-site if this is the right flyer you have.
> [snapback]2893814[/snapback]​*


With my link right Freddie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 23 2005, 09:38 AM
> *With my link right Freddie :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2893817[/snapback]​*



Yeap!
:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Mar 23 2005, 11:38 AM
> *Sounds good to me and maybe I'll put it in the council web-site if this is the right flyer?
> [snapback]2893814[/snapback]​*


yea thats cool can you do that?you should also have a guest book homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Allright yall here's the info For the 2005 "best of the Midwest"

When: July 31st 2005
Where: Greatlakes Dragstip, Union Grove WI. (1 hour from Downton Chicago, 45 min from Milwaukee, 30 min from Waukegan,IL).
Time 10:am till 6pm the track opens at 8am

Hop: NOSE UP OR SHUT UP
Since this is a dragstrip, there will be a charge for cars and spectators,we are still talking to the owner about the price.

There will be drag racing going on also, so bring the family for a full day of events. We will be hopping on the returning lanes in front of the grand stands.

The owner of the track is really opening his land to us, he was happy with the turnout last year and is leting us do it again.

We will be posting Hotel Info up, there are some hotels up the road on 94 in Wisconsin, that I am waiting on info on, also I will have some hotel info for Milwaukee and Chicago's North Suburbs, that are not to far.
Stay tuned for more details.
Hope to see all of yall there.

Majetics Chicago
Individuals Chicago 
last years feed back

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...10&hl=majestics
[snapback]2892164[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2005, 09:58 AM
> *yea thats cool can you do that?you should also have a guest book homie
> [snapback]2893943[/snapback]​*



Ok you got it and it in there now!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> :0 :0 and bumpers right not bumper covers you know if pinky had bumpers it would of hit the front too
> 
> it aint even close bro, well its close but it dont hit, but it kills the back


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> > :0 :0 and bumpers right not bumper covers you know if pinky had bumpers it would of hit the front too
> >
> > it aint even close bro, well its close but it dont hit, but it kills the back
> > [snapback]2896259[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

CHECK OUT THE COUNCILS WEBSITE ITS LOOKING GOOD SING THE GUEST BOOK

http://www.chicagolowridercouncil.com/inde...ion=page&name=1


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

cant wait.  majestics 05 started off right. hope to see all the the riders there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 24 2005, 01:50 AM
> *cant wait.   majestics 05 started off right. hope to see all the the riders there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2898561[/snapback]​*


Hope i get to see ur cutt hop at the picnic since i missed it at carl casper!!


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

WHERE IS EVERYONE AT?????!!!!    :tears: :dunno:


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2005, 02:01 PM
> *:0  :0 shit its on now so now we got to line them up to gotti  :0
> [snapback]2882744[/snapback]​*


NO WAY HOMIE IT AINT EVEN LIKE THAT YOU HOMIES HAVE BEEN AROUND HOPPERS ALOT LONGER AND HAVE ALOTTA EXPERIENCE FROM WHAT I CAN TELL 
 ALL SHOULD GO WELL WITH THE PICNIC 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CHI-TOWN MAJESTICS & INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUBS :thumbsup:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Mar 25 2005, 09:56 AM
> *NO WAY HOMIE IT AINT EVEN LIKE THAT YOU HOMIES HAVE BEEN AROUND HOPPERS ALOT LONGER AND HAVE ALOTTA EXPERIENCE FROM WHAT I CAN TELL
> ALL SHOULD GO WELL WITH THE PICNIC
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CHI-TOWN MAJESTICS & INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUBS :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2904671[/snapback]​*


One of the event's we are really looking forward to


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

same here!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

the guy with the 62 that was at black sunday needs to come on out to this show that shit was fuc n hot.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 25 2005, 06:56 PM
> *the guy with the 62 that was at black sunday needs to come on out to this show that shit was fuc n hot.
> [snapback]2907332[/snapback]​*



you better make sure you have your's there too... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 26 2005, 12:42 PM
> *you better make sure you have your's there too... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2909266[/snapback]​*


i've workin 12 hours a day to get the loot now i just need a day off to get the work done.
:dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 26 2005, 06:10 PM
> *i've workin 12 hours a day to get the loot now i just need a day off to get the work done.
> :dunno:
> [snapback]2910886[/snapback]​*



sounds like my kind of problem work but no time to get it done...


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

hope i can get there 2


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok I am back fromspring break so what has happened since I was gone?


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 28 2005, 08:06 PM
> *Ok I am back fromspring break so what has happened since I was gone?
> [snapback]2920838[/snapback]​*


nothing we were all worried about you soo we didnt post anything we were gonna wait for your arrival to start talking :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

THIS IS A SNEAK PEAK OF WHAT TO COME FOR 7-31-05 :biggrin: 



:0 :0 SO BRING ALL YOUR HOPPERS AND SEE WHAT THIS DO


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

is the fan to keep the hydraulic motors cool :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 29 2005, 10:55 PM
> *is the fan to keep the hydraulic motors cool :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926276[/snapback]​*


shhh don't give our secret away :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

so be on the look out :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2005, 12:33 PM
> *so be on the look out :biggrin:
> [snapback]2929177[/snapback]​*


:uh: 
are you gonna put daytons on it? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 30 2005, 02:28 PM
> *:uh:
> are you gonna put daytons on it? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2929511[/snapback]​*


chrome and gold mo fo


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2005, 02:08 PM
> *chrome and gold mo fo
> [snapback]2929801[/snapback]​*


DIAMOND CUT? WIT ICE ON EM? (diamonds)
YOU NEEED TO ICE THAT CAR OUT MAN!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 30 2005, 03:30 PM
> *DIAMOND CUT? WIT ICE ON EM? (diamonds)
> YOU NEEED TO ICE THAT CAR OUT MAN!!!
> [snapback]2929940[/snapback]​*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2005, 02:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SOMEONES HAVING TOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 30 2005, 03:43 PM
> *:biggrin:  SOMEONES HAVING TOO MUCH FUN!
> [snapback]2930014[/snapback]​*


 :twak:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2005, 02:45 PM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]2930026[/snapback]​*


NO TE ENOJES! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 30 2005, 03:47 PM
> *NO TE ENOJES! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2930034[/snapback]​*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2005, 02:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Whats up everybody, Hey nim track down a DVD for me this weekend I never got one, I'll be up there Saturday night, I'll be up in Evanston probably Sunday so I'll hit you up.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Darin wasup? You didnt call me back. Ill be in Chi on saturday so we can hook up for my dinero homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 30 2005, 11:15 PM
> *Whats up everybody, Hey nim track down a DVD for me this weekend I never got one, I'll be up there Saturday night, I'll be up in Evanston probably Sunday so I'll hit you up.
> [snapback]2931824[/snapback]​*


CALL ME WE WILL BE OUT OF TOWN AND ON SUNDAY WE ARE HAVING A MEETING YOU ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO JOIN US SHIT I WILL PICK YOU UP


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

?


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2005, 02:58 PM
> *its official pinky will be there oh man its going to look so good all these hopers with bumpers and bumper covers with bad ass paint jobs doing it midwest style :biggrin:
> [snapback]2889928[/snapback]​*


HEY DONT FORGET ABOUT LAST YEARS WINNERS ITS PLAYTIME ON THE BUMPER WITH BUMPERS AND COVERS STREET HOPPER DOING HIGH 40,S /GOTTA COME BACK AND TRY AGAIN LOTS A FUN


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Nim just remember compadre to get at me on that idea we were kicking around so I know to get the ball rollin_


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 30 2005, 10:15 PM
> *Whats up everybody, Hey nim track down a DVD for me this weekend I never got one, I'll be up there Saturday night, I'll be up in Evanston probably Sunday so I'll hit you up.
> [snapback]2931824[/snapback]​*


HEY D IF YOUR GOING TO BE IN TOWN DONT FOGET TO STOP BY THE SHOP KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN....ITS BEEN 3 OR 4 YEARS NOW. IF YOUR ONLY GOING TO BE IN TOWN SAT, NIGHT GIVE ME A CALL.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcut69_@Mar 31 2005, 01:00 PM
> *HEY DONT FORGET ABOUT LAST YEARS WINNERS ITS PLAYTIME ON THE BUMPER WITH BUMPERS AND COVERS STREET HOPPER DOING HIGH 40,S  /GOTTA COME BACK AND TRY AGAIN LOTS A FUN
> [snapback]2934312[/snapback]​*


its the guy with the kilt, bring the cutty back down, the more the better...PlayTime is always welcomed to our picnics :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 1 2005, 12:13 PM
> *
> [snapback]2939252[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :biggrin: in the mail guys coming soon


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 31 2005, 09:12 PM
> *its the guy with the kilt, bring the cutty back down, the more the better...PlayTime is always welcomed to our picnics :biggrin:
> [snapback]2937084[/snapback]​*


yea silver well be back with some changes hope things go well for all this year


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 31 2005, 11:12 PM
> *its the guy with the kilt, bring the cutty back down, the more the better...PlayTime is always welcomed to our picnics :biggrin:
> [snapback]2937084[/snapback]​*


I KNOW A CAR THAT IS COMING THERE SINGLE PUMP TO SAVE THE HASTLE OF SWITCHING FROM DOUBLE TOSINGLE IN THE MIDLE OF THE DAY. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK .......HELLO MCFLY YOU IN THERE?

TRYIN TO STIR UP SOME SHIT IN HERE...HELLO

ok the new body is on and headed to the painters


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

trust me its going to be a good time at the picnic


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i need an addy to this place so i can get on mapquest and get directions from my house...ill be damned if i miss it again this year... so somebody get at me please


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Apr 3 2005, 12:29 PM
> *i need an addy to this place so i can get on mapquest and get directions from my house...ill be damned if i miss it again this year... so somebody get at me please
> [snapback]2947228[/snapback]​*


18411 1st St Union Grove, WI 53182-9200 

There you go bro


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

u r the shit hit a brotha up dawg







> _Originally posted by HULK_@Apr 3 2005, 10:33 AM
> *18411 1st St Union Grove, WI 53182-9200
> 
> There you go bro
> [snapback]2947237[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:angry: :angry: :angry: HEY MAN I OR WE NEED YOUR HELP ONE OF OUR HOPPERS GOT STOLEN SO IF ANY ONE KNOWS ANYTHING PLEASE CONTACT ME SILVER OR THE OWNER OF THE CAR ALEX :angry: :angry: 
IT GOT STOLEN OUT OF THE GARAGE WHEN WE WERE ON A ROAD TRIPP TO PAY A FELLOW MEMEBER A VISIT WHEN ALEX GOT HOME HE NOTICE A WINDOW BUSTED IN HIS GARAGE AND LOW AND BEHOLD THE CUTTY WAS GONE SO IF ANY ONE KNOWS ANYTHING PLEASE LET US KNOW THE IDIOTS LEFT THE CROBAR AND A SCREW DRIVER BEHIND SO MAYBE HOPEFULLY THEY WERE DUMB ENOUGH TO LEAVE THERE FINGER PRINTS ON THEM OR SOMETHING


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 4 2005, 04:44 PM
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  HEY MAN I OR WE NEED YOUR HELP ONE OF OUR HOPPERS GOT STOLEN SO IF ANY ONE KNOWS ANYTHING PLEASE CONTACT ME SILVER OR THE OWNER OF THE CAR ALEX :angry:  :angry:
> IT GOT STOLEN OUT OF THE GARAGE WHEN WE WERE ON A ROAD TRIPP TO PAY A FELLOW MEMEBER A VISIT WHEN ALEX GOT HOME HE NOTICE A WINDOW BUSTED IN HIS GARAGE AND LOW AND BEHOLD THE CUTTY WAS GONE SO IF ANY ONE KNOWS ANYTHING PLEASE LET US KNOW THE IDIOTS LEFT THE CROBAR AND A SCREW DRIVER BEHIND SO MAYBE HOPEFULLY THEY WERE DUMB ENOUGH TO LEAVE THERE FINGER PRINTS ON THEM OR SOMETHING
> [snapback]2952494[/snapback]​*


damn sorry to hear bro , thats fucked up . You guys need any help just give me a holla . best of luck guys .. Might want to post this under lowrider general also .


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

holy shit i guess this means you guys will never come and visit me again that is messed up. i will keep my eyes and ears open over here


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 4 2005, 03:44 PM
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  HEY MAN I OR WE NEED YOUR HELP ONE OF OUR HOPPERS GOT STOLEN SO IF ANY ONE KNOWS ANYTHING PLEASE CONTACT ME SILVER OR THE OWNER OF THE CAR ALEX :angry:  :angry:
> IT GOT STOLEN OUT OF THE GARAGE WHEN WE WERE ON A ROAD TRIPP TO PAY A FELLOW MEMEBER A VISIT WHEN ALEX GOT HOME HE NOTICE A WINDOW BUSTED IN HIS GARAGE AND LOW AND BEHOLD THE CUTTY WAS GONE SO IF ANY ONE KNOWS ANYTHING PLEASE LET US KNOW THE IDIOTS LEFT THE CROBAR AND A SCREW DRIVER BEHIND SO MAYBE HOPEFULLY THEY WERE DUMB ENOUGH TO LEAVE THERE FINGER PRINTS ON THEM OR SOMETHING
> [snapback]2952494[/snapback]​*



Its Fuc*ed up, we still havent heard anything from the police, they are still lookin for it. Thats what im talkin about when i say FUCKIN HATERS in this city. When we find out who was behind this..... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

this is messed up ppl i hate thievs you work real hard on your shit and some shit like this happens. well the popo has'nt said anything yet but hopefully theres is some justice.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:angry: Fucken bitch ass haterz if you homiez need anything lemme know ..........GOOD LUCK HOMIEZ :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats messed up people having to steal a car because they cant beat you. hopefully you will get it back they may have just been trying to find secrets


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Sorry to hear that  and if you need our help, let us know!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well we do apriciate it you guys but we feel like this is something we need to handel our selfs but thanks for all the suport.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 4 2005, 08:45 PM
> *this is messed up ppl i hate thievs you work real hard on your shit and some shit like this happens. well the popo has'nt said anything yet but hopefully theres is some justice.
> [snapback]2953758[/snapback]​*


damn alex im sorry to hear that man i know what you mean u work your ass off to fix ur shit and someother asshole just comes up and takes your shit! dont worry man i feel sorry for the people that did that cause man its not gonna be good for them! if u need anything man count on us man!!
Los Neighbors!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2005, 07:46 AM
> *Well we do apriciate it you guys but we feel like this is something we need to handel our selfs but thanks for all the suport.
> [snapback]2955490[/snapback]​*


Hey want in on the FUN!!!! :biggrin: j/k
i know what u mean dawg! do what yall gotta do
hope all goes well for you NOT for the HATER or HATERS that did this!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 5 2005, 08:51 AM
> *Hey want in on the FUN!!!!  :biggrin:  j/k
> i know what u mean dawg! do what yall gotta do
> hope all goes well for you NOT for the HATER or HATERS that did this!
> [snapback]2955510[/snapback]​*


this is not a laughing matter Dawg we will take care of this again thanks for the suport


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

damn ...good luck homie...did you guys see joes car got flipped in a trailor wreck do that is 2 mid west singles lost at this point . :angry: 

hope it all works out for every one.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2005, 10:38 AM
> *this is not a laughing matter Dawg we will take care of this again thanks for the suport
> [snapback]2956088[/snapback]​*


i wasnt laughing bro!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 5 2005, 10:43 AM
> *damn ...good luck homie...did you guys see joes car got flipped in a trailor wreck do that is 2 mid west singles lost at this point . :angry:
> 
> hope it all works out for every one.
> [snapback]2956117[/snapback]​*


when did this happen?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 5 2005, 11:43 AM
> *damn ...good luck homie...did you guys see joes car got flipped in a trailor wreck do that is 2 mid west singles lost at this point . :angry:
> 
> hope it all works out for every one.
> [snapback]2956117[/snapback]​*


damn Joe Dowers the black regal :0 That sux man


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah testerday on the way home from florida.

joes regal and the red 2 door fleetwood that was at casper is done too.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 5 2005, 12:41 PM
> *yeah testerday on the way home from florida.
> 
> joes regal and the red 2 door fleetwood that was at casper is done too.
> [snapback]2956528[/snapback]​*


Damn wasn't that LALOS caddy?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2005, 02:52 PM
> *Damn wasn't that LALOS caddy?
> [snapback]2957250[/snapback]​*


didn't LALOS car get wrecked in Miami ?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Yeah This was his other caddy.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 5 2005, 03:59 PM
> *Yeah This was his other caddy.
> [snapback]2957537[/snapback]​*


damn is two for this year for him?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

woo hoo I'm gonna be in Chicago all week....7 game homestand...My Cubbies...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 5 2005, 10:43 AM
> *damn ...good luck homie...did you guys see joes car got flipped in a trailor wreck do that is 2 mid west singles lost at this point . :angry:
> 
> hope it all works out for every one.
> [snapback]2956117[/snapback]​*



i heard about that yesterday, thats fuked up, 3 single pumps gone in less than a week, what are the odds , the #1 and #2 singles in the midwest...gone just like that...its tireing(sp) we've been lookin for alex's cutlass and still turned up with nothing :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i bet you that damn car is sitting in someones garage getting raped or fucked up or something too many damn haters out here. but yes that sucks about joe i am just glad he is ok joe is good people in his own way


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 5 2005, 08:40 PM
> *i bet you that damn car is sitting in someones garage getting raped or fucked up or something too many damn haters out here. but yes that sucks about joe i am just glad he is ok joe is good people in his own way
> [snapback]2958766[/snapback]​*


Joe is a very nice person realy I got to know him well enough to say that I know that if I needed anything he would be there for me he is an A+ in my book and that was the first time I ever met him.Lalo is another person thats a cool cat too shit first time I met him and he had me sippin some of what ever he was drinking.
I say As long as they are fine and they had insurence then cool its going down on the books you know


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

year starting off pretty rought over here


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 5 2005, 10:48 PM
> *year starting off pretty rought over here
> [snapback]2959344[/snapback]​*


I say shit some one from some where is tring to clean the mid west out and that ain't going to happen I just got word that the car might of been found but we can't go until thursday cus I just got the call about an hour ago so I am going to take care of this asap so I have to ask for the day off as long as the #'s match then it should be it so they found it now we have to go see what it looks like.shit that was fast they said the car looks complete just vandelized a little bit but shit I know that Jimmy could take care of that of course if we pay for it but if its cool with you I am going to have them take the car to your shop cus I can't have it over here its hot out here man some one tried to get into my garage and well lets say thank god for good watch dog and good lighting and I also have to give it to my house alarm and the popo's that showed up asap not fast enough to catch the fuckers but fast enough to hopefully scare them away.It has been a rollor coaster but at least we now can say it finally got to its final destination  

Thanks to everyone that was concerened and helped out in the recovery of ALEXES car you know who you are thanks and well thanks again


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that shit. I know the big M aint gonna let that keep them down. If u need anything let me know. Stay up. High up!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Apr 5 2005, 11:27 PM
> *Sorry to hear about that shit.  I know the big M aint gonna let that keep them down.  If u need anything let me know.  Stay up. High up!!!!
> [snapback]2959620[/snapback]​*


hey homie my bad I didn't answer you alert when you did I was in a state building today but I alerted you when I got out but I guess we will touch base tommorow or when we get together homie wich should be soon.as for the ride well they said it the same one cus of the # so we will see thurs. and if Jimmy answers my ?about us taking it to him to get redone then it should all work out the HURA don't want to drop it off at anyone house they said it should go to a shop and well the only one we trust right now is SHOW & GO in Detroit so as soon as he gives me the go ahead then its there I just hope it is the same car you know


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2005, 04:13 PM
> *damn is two for this year for him?
> [snapback]2957588[/snapback]​*


damn sounds like it , damn I know the one car I saw in Miami WAS crushed pretty bad , damn I feel for all these guys ....


Nim whats the word on the cutty ?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nim well shit as long as its not to bad (condition wise) that is very good news and you know homie anything i can do you know i will. shit we are like family whatever you need let me know. fucking haters though man why do people have to do dumb shit. oh well i hope we never find out who did this dumb shit because theres gonna be trouble


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 6 2005, 07:52 AM
> *nim well shit as long as its not to bad (condition wise) that is very good news and you know homie anything i can do you know i will. shit we are like family whatever you need let me know. fucking haters though man why do people have to do dumb shit. oh well i hope we never find out who did this dumb shit because theres gonna be trouble
> [snapback]2960794[/snapback]​*


well it should be there by tommorrow I will be there one of these days fri or sat or maybe even tommorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 6 2005, 01:00 PM
> *well it should be there by tommorrow I will be there one of these days fri or sat or maybe even tommorrow
> [snapback]2961955[/snapback]​*


so the car was already recoverd and everything ?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Apr 6 2005, 01:51 PM
> *so the car was already recoverd and everything ?
> [snapback]2962212[/snapback]​*


yea but from the description they gave us it sounds like the only fucked up the paint they said the interior was all there it was found in indiana I am going to go see it tommorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 6 2005, 03:38 PM
> *yea but from the description they gave us it sounds like the only fucked up the paint they said the interior was all there it was found in indiana I am going to go see it tommorrow
> [snapback]2962693[/snapback]​*


Indiana damn , stupid mother fuckers , well best of luck to ALEX hope its not to bad ,


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

indiana hmmmmmmmmm who is a competitor in indy


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i wouldnt doubt it if it was another rider who's jelous and envious, but as soon as we find out who it was........


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i would be super suprised if the set up is still in the car, sorry,maybe it was a joy rider who wanted to roll a low low? i;d rather see it being a joy rider than someones blanton hate.
.
.
.
.well anyway good luck alex hope it is in your favor :thumbsup: and the big M rises up and gets the car back to top performance.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thanks homie i got to check it out still i probally have to do alot of work to it. :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am going tomorrow I will report back on fri night


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

this shit gets my blood boiling...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

back to the picnic, EveryOne show UP!!! and hop the fuck outta your ride!!!


----------



## GiovanniBoyz (Dec 21, 2004)

If you guys need them dogs, turned into protection or guard dogs give me a holla. you know my company breeds Rottweiler, and specializes in training dogs for police, home protection, property protection, car protection etc. We are in the process of updating both sites. www.giovanniprotectivek9.com , www.gpsk9.com , www.vonradenrottweiler.petsunlimited.com. Glad to hear about the recovery.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GiovanniBoyz_@Apr 7 2005, 08:05 AM
> *If you guys need them dogs, turned into protection or guard dogs give me a holla. you know my company breeds Rottweiler, and specializes in training dogs for police, home protection, property protection, car protection etc. We are in the process of updating both sites. www.giovanniprotectivek9.com , www.gpsk9.com , www.vonradenrottweiler.petsunlimited.com. Glad to hear about the recovery.
> [snapback]2966840[/snapback]​*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 6 2005, 09:04 PM
> *I am going tomorrow I will report back on fri night
> [snapback]2964423[/snapback]​*


we will await your arrival


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 7 2005, 10:20 AM
> *we will await your arrival
> [snapback]2967403[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 7 2005, 10:21 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2967408[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65Newport_@Apr 7 2005, 04:43 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2969112[/snapback]​*


nice!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

has anything been said on the recovery and condition of alex' car?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i guess it was recovered already, it was all vandalized and fuckd up, the interior wasnt touched i think, so thank god for that. i believe everything in the trunk was gone though :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yea I got some pics but I don't feel like posting them it just got vandilized and they did take the pumps and batts out but oh well fuck it at least the car is still complete I think if they would not of found it right away they would have stripped it down to nothing but is only a minor set back it will still be at the picnic and it will still defend its tittle so lets line them up shit what it do


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 11 2005, 07:41 AM
> *yea I got some pics but I don't feel like posting them it just got vandilized and they did take the pumps and batts out but oh well fuck it at least the car is still complete I think if they would not of found it right away they would have stripped it down to nothing but is only a minor set back it will still be at the picnic and it will still defend its tittle so lets line them up shit what it do
> [snapback]2983008[/snapback]​*


I'm sure it will come out stronger than before...!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 11 2005, 09:44 AM
> *I'm sure it will come out stronger than before...!!
> [snapback]2983018[/snapback]​*


yea thats what we will try to do just a little elbow grease and it should be done


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 11 2005, 09:41 AM
> *yea I got some pics but I don't feel like posting them it just got vandilized and they did take the pumps and batts out but oh well fuck it at least the car is still complete I think if they would not of found it right away they would have stripped it down to nothing but is only a minor set back it will still be at the picnic and it will still defend its tittle so lets line them up shit what it do
> [snapback]2983008[/snapback]​*


remember when some fools fire bombed nenes car (saw pic on here) and he had it right back out smashing the fuck out everybody.

lets see you guys do the same thing just i want to see you beat everyone ,but me of course. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yep minor set back it will for sure come out better so all singles get your shit together


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 13 2005, 04:33 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2993561[/snapback]​*


THANKS FOR THE SHIRTS HOMIE I GOT THEM BUT WE WILL REVIELE THE GOLD ON SUNDAY AND THANKS AGAIN HOMIE.AND WE SHOULD HAVE SOME PICS NOT OF ALL THE RIDES BUT A LIL SOMETH'N SOMETH'N ALOT OF HATERS OUT HERE IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEEN SHIT BOTH OF OUR BACK AND FRONT BUMPER CARS GOT FUCKED WITH BUT SHIT NO ONE FADES THE BIG "M" AND THATS FOR LIFE.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we might be able to sell some tickets but we don't know yet we are have some problems about that but everything els is still on so I know the more peeps we have the easier it would be for next year so hope to see you all there


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 19 2005, 06:15 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3019779[/snapback]​*


 :wave: where you been I was waiting for your cALL that week end?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: Individuals and Majestics car club doing the DAMN thing from W 2 E 2 N 2 South


can't fuck with the BIG I and Big M


thank god we haven't made both into one big ass car club hahahaha


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 19 2005, 09:20 AM
> *:biggrin: Individuals and Majestics car club doing the DAMN thing from W 2 E 2 N 2 South
> can't fuck with the BIG I and Big M
> thank god we haven't made both into one big ass car club hahahaha
> [snapback]3020176[/snapback]​*


oh could you imagine :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2005, 09:04 AM
> *oh could you imagine  :0
> [snapback]3020652[/snapback]​*



I don't wanna imagine that would be one SUPER BIG car club LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 19 2005, 11:14 AM
> *I don't wanna imagine that would be one SUPER BIG car club LOL
> [snapback]3020716[/snapback]​*


LOL yea it would be


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

watts up big M . just want some 411 on the place the show is going to take place...re: hotels , entertainment.you know what im saying......  ; @ least 4 members of los angeles chapter....are going...hopefully myself. to, so if anybody from chicago could post info on this.... MAJESTICS los angeles email @ [email protected] yahoo.com


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Apr 19 2005, 02:34 PM
> *watts up big M . just want some 411 on the place the show is going to take place...re: hotels , entertainment.you know what im saying......   ;  @ least 4 members of los angeles chapter....are going...hopefully myself. to, so if anybody from chicago could post info on this....      MAJESTICS  los angeles    email @ [email protected] yahoo.com
> [snapback]3021570[/snapback]​*


I will get that info out to you as far as entertainment I think silver can hook you up on that


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.hotels-rates.com/Gurnee/IL/usa/&TrackID=ink

*Hotels in Gurnee 20-25 minute's from the show*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.greatlakesdragaway.com/
Where the show will be


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Shit, I missed it last year. But I will be there this year. uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 19 2005, 02:43 PM
> *http://www.hotels-rates.com/Gurnee/IL/usa/&TrackID=ink
> 
> Hotels in Gurnee 20-25 minute's from the show
> [snapback]3021610[/snapback]​*


yea thats it we are staying in gurnee and taking the ride out I hope Wally and Dmac and fonz and Cisco had fun same place


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

whats up nim Man I was in and out that weekend, I got there late sat. night did some running around sunday, it was nice so I hung out on the old block that afternoon and night got tipsy and headed to the southside were i was staying. I was on the southside all day monday then came to evanston monday night to watch the game then headed back tuesday morning. so I did'nt have time to do anything.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 19 2005, 10:32 PM
> *whats up nim Man I was in and out that weekend, I got there late sat. night did some running around sunday, it was nice so I hung out on the old block that afternoon and night got tipsy and headed to the southside were i was staying. I was on the southside all day monday then came to evanston monday night to watch the game then headed back tuesday morning. so I did'nt have time to do anything.
> [snapback]3023527[/snapback]​*


thats cool not even a call it must be the sun LOL see you when I see you homie


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2005, 11:59 PM
> *yea thats it we are staying in gurnee and taking the ride out I hope Wally and Dmac and fonz and Cisco had fun same place
> [snapback]3023021[/snapback]​*


oooo I am pretty sure they had fun :biggrin:  .....message me if you havent booked extended stay...i got a spot near racine...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Apr 24 2005, 07:36 AM
> *oooo I am pretty sure they had fun :biggrin:   .....message me if you havent booked extended stay...i got a spot near racine...
> [snapback]3044024[/snapback]​*


ok baby doll :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

im really looking foward for all the riders to come out and represent for this one, its going to be good uffin: uffin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey Nim are you done showing yet. :0 :dunno: 

Because if you are take the front bumper off. :0 

And lets see what it really do.......B....R....U.....C.....E  ............................

Pinky wan't another HOP. :wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Show 










and Hop...WITH a bumper










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 26 2005, 08:49 PM
> *Hey Nim are you done showing yet. :0  :dunno:
> 
> Because if you are take the front bumper off. :0
> ...


it was never intended to be a show car but it looks good showing LOL I just wanted my three bracelets.second of all I ain't taking no front bumper off and you are still going to see what it do .tell pinky to put real bumpers on it not no covers LOL and as for pinky wanting another hop wich in reality it isn't fair but I don't care tell her to be at the picnic and we will rematch they both look good in the air shit we might just have to have all the hoppers hop all at one time at the end of the day to see who is the last one standing :biggrin: 
come one come all line up and swang what you bring


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 27 2005, 09:18 AM
> *shit we might just have to have all the hoppers hop all at one time at the end of the day to see who is the last one standing :biggrin:
> come one come all line up and swang what you bring
> [snapback]3059101[/snapback]​*


thats what im talking about!!!!! :biggrin: 
now thats a HOP OFF!!!!!!!!!
Nim how was indy? did u place?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

NEW CYLINDER FOR THE REAR ON THE WAY,NEW 350 TO PUT IN HER,
AND A NEW RIM.

I SAY ....SHE MAKES UP FOR THE NO REAR BUMPER BY RUNNING 13'S AND KEEPING IT REAL YOU KNOW WHATS UP HOMEBOY. :biggrin: 

AND WE WILL BE THERE TO GET SOME ,IF THERES ANY LEFT AFTER YOU HOP THE BLUE CADDY,CAUSE I HEARD HE GOT DIBS.



OH AND I JUST SEEN THE OTHERDAY WHAT YOU FOOLS WERE CALLING FRAME SKIRTS.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

What does "Terminal Island" have to do with anything???


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

both cars a re nice


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 27 2005, 01:08 PM
> *NEW CYLINDER FOR THE REAR ON THE WAY,NEW 350 TO PUT IN HER,
> AND A NEW RIM.
> 
> ...


LOL why do you think the use those frame skirts for LOL yea he got dibs after that 
I'll hop it shit we have a gbody you all can hop against but shit if you all want the caddy then just line them up I might have to take a break and charge my shit but I figuere it should only take like three four licks to shut everyone down so I might have enough juice left.LOL naw but for real I don't care just line them up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Apr 27 2005, 04:34 PM
> *What does "Terminal Island" have to do with anything???
> [snapback]3061232[/snapback]​*


Nothing its just Darins way of say its the same as over there just mid west style


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 27 2005, 04:53 PM
> *both cars a re nice
> [snapback]3061329[/snapback]​*


for sure homie I love the pink monte its bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey, i just got soft bumpers :biggrin: sounds like another marathon hop for Pinky, remember, she HOPPED three days on the same charge, 21 TIMES on the bumper COVER and still did the damn thing, on 13's oh yeah , all day long,,,,,PINKY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Apr 27 2005, 07:10 PM
> *hey, i just got soft bumpers :biggrin: sounds like another marathon hop for Pinky, remember, she HOPPED three days on the same charge, 21 TIMES on the bumper COVER and still did the damn thing, on 13's oh yeah , all day long,,,,,PINKY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3062420[/snapback]​*


By the End of the day BRUCE will have carpal tunnel trying to keep up with PINKY. :biggrin: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

he said soft bumpers hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Apr 27 2005, 03:34 PM
> *What does "Terminal Island" have to do with anything???
> [snapback]3061232[/snapback]​*


Terminal Island was a drag strip that was famous for there hops. So were doing the The Terminal Island thing the midwest way.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Apr 27 2005, 08:10 PM
> *hey, i just got soft bumpers :biggrin: sounds like another marathon hop for Pinky, remember, she HOPPED three days on the same charge, 21 TIMES on the bumper COVER and still did the damn thing, on 13's oh yeah , all day long,,,,,PINKY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3062420[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 27 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Terminal Island was a drag strip that was famous for there hops. So were doing the The Terminal Island thing the midwest way.
> [snapback]3063122[/snapback]​*


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 28 2005, 01:46 PM
> *TTT
> [snapback]3066472[/snapback]​*


do you want some titis


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Can't wait for this picnic. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 29 2005, 11:50 AM
> *Can't wait for this picnic.  :0
> [snapback]3072172[/snapback]​*


hopefully with the help of all of you guys that are coming out it will be a great and memorable day :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2005, 12:08 PM
> *hopefully with the help of all of you guys that are coming out it will be a great and memorable day :biggrin:
> [snapback]3072514[/snapback]​*


We gots alotta raza coming out Imma need some flyers homie !!!

So I can let the clubs up my way no the scoop on the picnic


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2005, 02:08 PM
> *hopefully with the help of all of you guys that are coming out it will be a great and memorable day :biggrin:
> [snapback]3072514[/snapback]​*



Lets hope so.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 27 2005, 08:27 PM
> *By the End of the day BRUCE will have carpal tunnel trying to keep up with PINKY. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :around:
> [snapback]3062916[/snapback]​*



you know hes not the only one that got the caddy to do whats its doin, our club got it goin together, everyone helped get it to where its at now...and there are more guys that can hit the switch on that caddy, dont be amazed when you see differant guys from our club swangin that biotch!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 


Its gettin closer to the picnic, so we are lookin forward to seein the MidWest come together once again to make this picnic one to remember. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 29 2005, 06:52 PM
> *you know hes not the only one that got the caddy to do whats its doin, our club got it goin together, everyone helped get it to where its at now...and there are more guys that can hit the switch on that caddy, dont be amazed when you see differant guys from our club swangin that biotch!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Its gettin closer to the picnic, so we are lookin forward to seein the MidWest come together once again to make this picnic one to remember.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3074697[/snapback]​*



:0 
Is V-Max comming down this year. :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 29 2005, 09:16 PM
> *:0
> Is V-Max comming down this year. :dunno:
> [snapback]3074872[/snapback]​*


oh you just wait and see :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 29 2005, 09:16 PM
> *:0
> Is V-Max comming down this year. :dunno:
> [snapback]3074872[/snapback]​*


I see you took over Joshes shit talking let me guess your a cheer leader aren't you LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

josh, josh, josh, josh im a cheerleader to. SORRY I AM SICK AND BORED SHITLESS I HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO I SLEPT ALL DAY AND CANT SLEEP NOW


----------



## ODOGG (Nov 12, 2002)

damn fools aver si puedo ir probation is harsh pero me vale carnales keep it up fools you looking bien out there


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

* I WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 30 2005, 01:35 AM
> * I WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA CARNAL HIT ME UP HOMIE LETS DO THIS HOMIE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 you heard it from the man him self :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2005, 08:31 PM
> *I see you took over Joshes shit talking let me guess your a cheer leader aren't you LOL
> [snapback]3074906[/snapback]​*


No i can drive my shit :0 And it has bumpers. :biggrin: 

Im no Cheerleader im more like Paul Sr. From O.C.C. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

We finally got the hearse to stop blowing tires off the rim, so expect to see that big ugly bitch in chi-town too :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 30 2005, 09:36 AM
> *No i can drive my shit :0 And it has bumpers. :biggrin:
> 
> Im no Cheerleader im more like Paul Sr. From O.C.C. :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3076327[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Apr 30 2005, 09:53 AM
> *We finally got the hearse to stop blowing tires off the rim, so expect to see that big ugly bitch in chi-town too  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3076356[/snapback]​*


hell yea I can't wit to see it in action again :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 29 2005, 11:35 PM
> * I WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY VS V-MAX = :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 30 2005, 09:36 AM
> *No i can drive my shit :0 And it has bumpers. :biggrin:
> 
> Im no Cheerleader im more like Paul Sr. From O.C.C. :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3076327[/snapback]​*



a big whiny bitch ..who does no work but wants his name on the product?
oh thats american hot rod.....yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

YO KC boys, yall coming to this one?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we just want to see everyone from coast to coast there, and have a good time :biggrin: :thumbsup: Truucha himself said he was gonna be there again, hopefully with more coverage, so now ya'll know you gots to get yo shit on the dime fo sho!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Apr 30 2005, 12:32 PM
> *YO  KC boys, yall coming to this one?
> [snapback]3077060[/snapback]​*


i would like to see Pinky go up against Hi-Calibers better yet Three Stage's Blue Monte, THAT would be an even hop. :biggrin: :biggrin: two radical street double pumps , dont get better than that.... well it can :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

cant wait to go , to the big M picnic, & i , see if you cats will show us lil of you r town if you know what i mean :biggrin: :biggrin: westkoast L.A MAJESTICS...4ever riding .like G said big M aint giving a [email protected]#% we riding till the wheels fall off ,,dig that


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 30 2005, 12:30 PM
> *a big whiny bitch ..who does no work but wants his name on the product?
> oh thats american hot rod.....yeah  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3077049[/snapback]​*



Get back to work mickey. :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@May 2 2005, 11:56 PM
> *cant wait to go , to the big M picnic, & i , see if you cats will show us lil of you r town if you know what i mean  :biggrin:  :biggrin: westkoast L.A MAJESTICS...4ever riding .like G said big M aint giving a [email protected]#% we riding till the wheels fall off  ,,dig that
> [snapback]3087258[/snapback]​*


Fo sho homie!! you know how the Big M does it!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Big "I" checkin in. Whats up to all the homies out there. Silver let me know if u got my PM. INDIVIDUALS IV LIFE Peace!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*LAST YEAR IT WAS A GOOD EVENT,,,,

BUT FROM THE LOOK'S OF IT I THINK THIS YEAR WILL BE ALOT BETTER,,*

*I WANT TO SEE WHAT THE MID-WEST / EAST COAST AN SOUTH HAS TO OFFER THIS YEAR,, LAST YEAR THERE WHERE A COUPLE OF EXCUSES,, ABOUT SOME PEOPLE NOT BRINGING THERE HOPPER'S !!!!!!*

*NO EXCUSES THESE YEAR

TRUUCHA WILL BE THERE *

*AN IF YOUR CAR POTATO CHIP'S,, I WILL MAKE SURE TO PUT IT IN THE VIDEO,, THIS PICNIC WILL NOT BE EDITED,, IT WILL GO IN THE WAY IT WAS FILMED.... SO BE READY !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 5 2005, 02:51 AM
> *LAST YEAR IT  WAS A GOOD EVENT,,,,
> 
> BUT FROM THE LOOK'S OF IT I THINK THIS YEAR WILL BE ALOT BETTER,,
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

SO IF YOU DON'T WANT TO LOOK LIKE A FOOL AND IF YOU WANT TO PROVE TO EVERYONE HOW THE MID WEST DOES IT THEN GET ON YOU SHIT.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

YOU HEARD IT HEAR THEY ARE COMING FROM THE WEST FROM THE EAST FROM THE SOUTH AND FROM THE NORTH AND EVERYONE WILL SEE WHO REALY IS THE BEST


----------



## MRCOGNITO1 (May 5, 2005)

IS THERE AN EVENT ON THE BEGINNING OF JUNE A PICNIC OR SOMETHING


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 30 2005, 04:33 PM
> *we just want to see everyone from coast to coast there, and have a good time :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Truucha himself said he was gonna be there again, hopefully with more coverage, so now ya'll know you gots to get yo shit on the dime fo sho!!!
> [snapback]3077064[/snapback]​*


oooo shit you know we bringing truucha with us the night before  :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2005, 02:04 AM
> *SO IF YOU DON'T WANT TO LOOK LIKE A FOOL AND IF YOU WANT TO PROVE TO EVERYONE HOW THE MID WEST DOES IT THEN GET ON YOU SHIT.
> [snapback]3097832[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 5 2005, 08:08 PM
> *oooo shit you know we bringing truucha with us the night before   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3101753[/snapback]​*


ya know it baby.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

better have room for me focker


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

of course buddy :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

shit I think that we should all make it a plan to go.silver are we staying in racine or in gurnee


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah dammit where are we staying


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Whats up everybody. Talked with the owners of the race track this week and got them to come down a few dollars on admission. Here are the prices. Adults-->$12 Ages 10-15-->$6 Ages 9-5-->$1 Under 5->FREE Don't forget "NO CRY BABIES" will be strictly enforced!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: we will have a corner for the cry babies and we will send them there too


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 7 2005, 12:04 AM
> *shit I think that we should all make it a plan to go.silver are we staying in racine or in gurnee
> [snapback]3106917[/snapback]​*


call me :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 7 2005, 08:09 AM
> *call me :biggrin:
> [snapback]3108143[/snapback]​*


I lost your # pm me babydoll


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@May 7 2005, 12:21 AM
> *Whats up everybody.  Talked with the owners of the race track this week and got them to come down a few dollars on admission.  Here are the prices.                                                                                                        Adults-->$12                                            Ages 10-15-->$6                                              Ages 9-5-->$1                                              Under 5->FREE                                                                                                                                                          Don't forget "NO CRY BABIES" will be strictly enforced!!
> [snapback]3107706[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*FLIGHT HAS BEEN CONFIRMED



Originally posted by truucha@May 5 2005, 02:51 AM
LAST YEAR IT  WAS A GOOD EVENT,,,,

BUT FROM THE LOOK'S OF IT I THINK THIS YEAR WILL BE ALOT BETTER,,

Click to expand...

**





I WANT TO SEE WHAT THE MID-WEST /  EAST COAST AN SOUTH HAS TO OFFER THIS YEAR,, LAST YEAR THERE WHERE A COUPLE OF EXCUSES,, ABOUT SOME PEOPLE NOT BRINGING THERE HOPPER'S !!!!!!

NO EXCUSES THESE YEAR

TRUUCHA WILL BE THERE 

AN IF YOUR CAR POTATO CHIP'S,, I WILL MAKE SURE TO PUT IT IN THE VIDEO,, THIS PICNIC WILL NOT BE EDITED,, IT WILL GO IN THE WAY IT WAS FILMED.... SO BE READY !!!!!!!!!
[snapback]3097813[/snapback]​

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

cant wait! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 9 2005, 11:43 AM
> *cant wait! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3114993[/snapback]​*


Road tripp this week end :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

fo sho! im ready uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)




----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2005, 11:44 AM
> *Road tripp this week end :biggrin:
> [snapback]3118823[/snapback]​*


  hey man what about me


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

SHOP CALL!!!!! i mean road trip!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 10 2005, 08:31 PM
> * hey man what about me
> [snapback]3122011[/snapback]​*


hey doll I can't sign in to your site is it still up?  send me all the pass words I lost them thanks mija


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 10 2005, 08:19 PM
> *
> [snapback]3121947[/snapback]​*


damn some one don't want us there  come on homie what should I bring?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nim you would lose your ass if it wasnt attached. anyway i want you guys to come but saturday night i have this bullshit birthday for my brother in law so i cant hang out saturday night, this sucks i want to show you guys around a little. hopefully some other detroit people will help out :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 10 2005, 11:42 PM
> *nim you would lose your ass if it wasnt attached. anyway i want you guys to come but saturday night i have this bullshit birthday for my brother in law so i cant hang out saturday night, this sucks i want to show you guys around a little. hopefully some other detroit people will help out :biggrin:
> [snapback]3122670[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your funny don't tripp my brother.its all good Ryan said he would take us and show us around and Howard said he has the cruise all covered it's all good homie we understand.we should be there by like 10 am your time maybe 11 I want to go by Bob's place to say whats up too soo I will call you when we are near  my #'s are all mixed up if you could pm me you cell and the shop it would be great and put on there wich is wich :biggrin: see you soon homie


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I JUST GOT THE PLANE TICKET'S AN MY HOTEL ROOM HAS BEEN RESERVED,,,,,,,,,,,,

CHICAGO ARE YOU READY !!!*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 11 2005, 02:20 AM
> *I JUST GOT THE PLANE TICKET'S AN MY HOTEL ROOM HAS BEEN RESERVED,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> CHICAGO ARE YOU READY !!!
> [snapback]3123298[/snapback]​*


* NO THE QUESTION IS ARE YOU READY THEY WILL ALL BE READY AND IF NOT YOU SAID YOU WILL PUT IT DOWN SO RIDERS LETS PUT A GOOD SHOW FOR THE OUTER TOWNERS THAT ARE COMING FROM COAST TO COAST* :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lets get ready to rumble :biggrin: cant wait for this picnic


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DIRTY DIRTY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. GOT MY TICKETS TODAY


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

what is the address to the drag strip


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 11 2005, 07:45 PM
> *DIRTY DIRTY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.  GOT MY TICKETS TODAY
> [snapback]3126069[/snapback]​*


NO FUCKIN WAY :0 ..now its a party  NIM...i left you my #


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 11 2005, 09:02 PM
> *NO FUCKIN WAY :0 ..now its a party  NIM...i left you my #
> [snapback]3127012[/snapback]​*


Yep, will be in the house. Hit me up Goldi, aint heard from ya in a while.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 11 2005, 09:02 PM
> *NO FUCKIN WAY :0 ..now its a party  NIM...i left you my #
> [snapback]3127012[/snapback]​*


I didn't get it


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@May 12 2005, 09:56 AM
> *
> [snapback]3129046[/snapback]​*


did you get that caddy going? :cheesy:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 12 2005, 11:29 AM
> *I didn't get it
> [snapback]3128730[/snapback]​*


now look :biggrin: ...you boys have a safe trip and BE GOOD


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 13 2005, 08:22 AM
> *now look :biggrin: ...you boys have a safe trip and BE GOOD
> [snapback]3133928[/snapback]​*


Gracias presiosa


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yep, okay who is taking me out to the strip club, any takers


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

man i cant wait for this picnic.... 1st time going and i here its always off the chain.......... and im bringin the family...... my 6month old and my 11 year old...... my oldest son has been to 1 car show.... but he is gonna really shit at this picnic...... and the wife never been to a picnic like this...... damn i cant wait


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@May 14 2005, 08:37 AM
> *man i cant wait for this picnic.... 1st time going and i here its always off the chain.......... and im bringin the family...... my 6month old and my 11 year old...... my oldest son has been to 1 car show.... but he is gonna really shit at this picnic...... and the wife never been to a picnic like this...... damn i cant wait
> [snapback]3138198[/snapback]​*


theres alot of people that feel the same way :biggrin: 
its gonna be a GREAT picnic NO DOUBT! :0


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 14 2005, 12:38 PM
> *Yep, okay who is taking me out to the strip club, any takers
> [snapback]3138057[/snapback]​*


like you had to ask dirty :uh: :biggrin:  call me....lets make it a weekend of ass and rides


----------



## lacattak (Oct 10, 2004)

it s going to be off the hook, :biggrin: 
pimp juice well be hoppin tell the bumpers fall off..........


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacattak_@May 15 2005, 10:30 PM
> *it s going to be off the hook,  :biggrin:
> pimp juice well be hoppin tell the bumpers fall off..........
> [snapback]3142537[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacattak_@May 15 2005, 11:30 PM
> *it s going to be off the hook,  :biggrin:
> pimp juice well be hoppin tell the bumpers fall off..........
> [snapback]3142537[/snapback]​*


there you go once you get the fever you can't stop :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 15 2005, 09:26 PM
> *like you had to ask dirty :uh:  :biggrin:   call me....lets make it a weekend of ass and rides
> [snapback]3141832[/snapback]​*



I would like to see the ass please. :biggrin: This picnic is going to be great.


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 16 2005, 11:37 AM
> *I would like to see the ass please.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3144762[/snapback]​*


ME TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

we need to make plans :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

yea post the asses lockd up. :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

did someone say asses??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you know the bad thing this all started with dirtys ass


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

yes sir asses! and i dont wan to see any small ones :0 lolol :wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 16 2005, 08:17 PM
> *you know the bad thing this all started with dirtys ass
> [snapback]3146802[/snapback]​*



sad but very true


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 16 2005, 07:02 PM
> *we need to make plans :biggrin:
> [snapback]3146424[/snapback]​*


*WE NEED TO MAKE PLAN'S*


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 17 2005, 02:23 AM
> *WE NEED TO MAKE PLAN'S
> [snapback]3147088[/snapback]​*


when you land...you call me....


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 16 2005, 10:45 PM
> *when you land...you call me....
> [snapback]3147439[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 17 2005, 12:55 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3147477[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

look at you two..haha..we are going to party :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 17 2005, 07:49 AM
> *look at you two..haha..we are going to party :biggrin:
> [snapback]3148245[/snapback]​*


hey honey no teasing right :biggrin: I still remember what you said you were going to do to me :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 17 2005, 05:21 PM
> *hey honey no teasing right  :biggrin: I still remember what you said you were going to do to me :cheesy:
> [snapback]3150492[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 17 2005, 07:21 PM
> *hey honey no teasing right  :biggrin: I still remember what you said you were going to do to me :cheesy:
> [snapback]3150492[/snapback]​*


of course i remember :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 i remember too!!!!!! :biggrin: to me of course.. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 17 2005, 08:32 PM
> *of course i remember :biggrin:
> [snapback]3151517[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 15 2005, 08:26 PM
> *like you had to ask dirty :uh:  :biggrin:   call me....lets make it a weekend of ass and rides
> [snapback]3141832[/snapback]​*


You need to provide a number for me to do that. :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 18 2005, 10:52 AM
> *You need to provide a number for me to do that. :angry:
> [snapback]3153860[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 16 2005, 01:37 PM
> *I would like to see the ass please.  :biggrin:  This picnic is going to be great.
> [snapback]3144762[/snapback]​*


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

313.371.9085 you know where its at


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

oh and we'll be there nim...... hows that head


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@May 20 2005, 12:51 AM
> *oh and we'll be there nim...... hows that head
> [snapback]3161829[/snapback]​*


LOL its alot better now whats the # for?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Gotta get my gear ordered for the show


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

almost 2 months left...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up Silver


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@May 19 2005, 10:48 PM
> *313.371.9085 you know where its at
> [snapback]3161823[/snapback]​*



you finish that body mount yet! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: body is done


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wusup Dirty!! so you commin down homie...

we'll be seein ya soon Jimmy!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 21 2005, 02:06 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: body is done
> [snapback]3167458[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: whens paint strating


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

tomorrow i am going in today to get it all ready


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

get ready everyone, we are welcoming all riders and spectators to this event, its gonna be the hottest event in the MidWest!!! Non-Stop action so we'll see you guys there


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

paint starts in the morning


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

map to the drag strip

18411 1st St Union Grove, WI 53182-9200


Great Lakes Dragaway is located 10 miles north of the Illinois/Wisconsin state line, 5 miles west of Interstate 94, Exit 337, Highway KR (Kenosha/Racine County Line) 1 mile east of US highway 45. The large red star marks the spot!
The track is located near the interstate, and there is an abundance of hotels and motels in the immediate area. Camping is also allowed on our grounds.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats too far i am not going


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

you are too far , im not goin there to eat breakfast and drink nomore...
i realized that i save money if just eat and drink here

:cheesy: 






:thumbsdown: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 22 2005, 06:04 PM
> *thats too far i am not going
> [snapback]3170131[/snapback]​*



:cheesy: :cheesy: 

PAINT!!! alright, the RE-build continues


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin: i need a sneak peak. this picnic is going to be hot! dont miss it :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't wait to see both masterpieces


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 21 2005, 05:03 PM
> *wusup Dirty!! so you commin down homie...
> 
> we'll be seein ya soon Jimmy!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3167581[/snapback]​*


Yeah for sure I will be there, can't wait, wish the shit was tomorrow, coming out on Friday, heard that there was another picnic on Saturday to go to. Break out the Corona's


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

base is done, well i wont say whats up tomorrow and nim nice hydraulic tank


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 23 2005, 10:30 AM
> *Yeah for sure I will be there, can't wait, wish the shit was tomorrow, coming out on Friday, heard that there was another picnic on Saturday to go to.  Break out the Corona's
> [snapback]3172321[/snapback]​*



You know we got you homie, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 17 2005, 08:32 PM
> *of course i remember :biggrin:
> [snapback]3151517[/snapback]​*


PICK UP OR ELS I WILL HAVE TO DRIVE A WELL WORTH HOUR TO YOUR HOUSE AND MAKE SURE YOUR OK


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

CORONA ON MY MIND, CORONA ON MY MIND


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 26 2005, 08:10 AM
> *CORONA ON MY MIND, CORONA ON MY MIND
> [snapback]3184785[/snapback]​*


have them ready I will be there this week end


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2005, 03:57 PM
> *PICK UP OR ELS I WILL HAVE TO DRIVE A WELL WORTH HOUR TO YOUR HOUSE AND MAKE SURE YOUR OK
> [snapback]3181625[/snapback]​*


yes daddy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@May 26 2005, 09:01 AM
> *yes daddy!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3184972[/snapback]​*


how are my twins doing?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

a few of us from high voltage c.c. will be attending,tony from uce said it would be worth the drive :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats whats up


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hi there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 27 2005, 10:55 PM
> *hi there
> [snapback]3192642[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: I LIKE THE MAJESTICS ON THE OTHER RIDE IS THATS WHATS GOING ON MY FIRE WALL ? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2005, 07:51 PM
> *:cheesy: I LIKE THE MAJESTICS ON THE OTHER RIDE IS THATS WHATS GOING ON MY FIRE WALL ? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3195089[/snapback]​*


you didnt come this time so i am not telling you....................alright im telling you yes. whats up with the roof fool :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+May 27 2005, 09:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 29 2005, 12:27 AM
> *you didnt come this time so i am not telling you....................alright im telling you yes. whats up with the roof fool :biggrin:
> [snapback]3195573[/snapback]​*


The dude never came through I remember telling you we were leaving it as is and just redo the interior


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ok cool i didnt know convert or not. no problem homie how is the trip going


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

:biggrin: t t t


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

less than 2 months homie, everyone is welcomed to the picnic, still waitin on the fliers, but everyon knwos that its lessl than 2 months, on july 31st, back it up or SHUT THE FU** UP!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 3 2005, 08:07 PM
> *less than 2 months homie, everyone is welcomed to the picnic, still waitin on the fliers, but everyon knwos that its lessl than 2 months, on july 31st, back it up or SHUT THE FU** UP!!!!!
> [snapback]3221154[/snapback]​*


THANK YOU I'LL BE SHUTTING THE FUCK UP.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

juan you coming through


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

every year, dirty.. this is the show to be at


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I gotta make hotel Reservations today. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 6 2005, 07:49 PM
> *every year, dirty.. this is the show to be at
> [snapback]3233846[/snapback]​*


Good good, get to see ya for sure this time. What up with everyone else in Philly


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 7 2005, 09:20 AM
> *Good good, get to see ya for sure this time.  What up with everyone else in Philly
> [snapback]3236475[/snapback]​*




didn't know you were lookin forward to meeting me 
:wave: :scrutinize: hmmmmm


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

MAJESTICS GLENDALE AZ WILL BE THERE.... :cheesy:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

The 4th Annual Midwest Showdown is this weekend in St. Louis. A lot of St. Louis lowriders (most of which come to your picnic) as well as riders from other parts of the Midwest will be there. Anybody from the Chi got anything ready?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 7 2005, 04:01 PM
> *didn't know you were lookin forward to meeting me
> :wave:  :scrutinize: hmmmmm
> [snapback]3237977[/snapback]​*


YEAH GONNA COME AND STOMP YOUR ASSS
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SHIT IT IS ALWAYS COOL TO MEET FOLKS ON LIL


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 7 2005, 04:21 PM
> *MAJESTICS GLENDALE AZ WILL BE THERE.... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3238054[/snapback]​*


COOL BIG RAY, SHE YOU THERE


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 8 2005, 07:36 AM
> *YEAH GONNA COME AND STOMP YOUR ASSS
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yeah i always feel funny say hi i am juandik.......i shoulda thought of that when i chose my name but then there was only like 25 people a night on the sight.


and i bet you will have to stand in line with the other guys want to getttem some
:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Everybody calls me by my screen name minus the 57. Or they just call me TIMMY. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 8 2005, 03:20 PM
> *yeah i always feel funny say hi i am juandik.......i shoulda thought of that when i chose my name but then there was only like 25 people a night on the sight.
> and i bet you will have to stand in line with the other guys want to getttem some
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244214[/snapback]​*


Damn I remember those days, and United Ridazs, yeah everyone calls me Dirty, so it is easy


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 8 2005, 02:21 PM
> *Everybody calls me by my screen name minus the 57.  Or they just call me TIMMY.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244232[/snapback]​*


i get called out by my screen name too minus the juan :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 9 2005, 12:06 PM
> *i get called out by my screen name too minus the juan :biggrin:
> [snapback]3248379[/snapback]​*



I believe that. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

for sure


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

less than 2 months


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WHATS UP HOMIES I WILL BE BACK NEXT WEEK. TO ALL THE BIG M FAMILY I NEED TO KNOW HOW MANY ARE COMING FROM EACH CHAPTERS I NEED A COUNT PM ME WITH THE INFO SO WE COULD TAKE CARE OF THE ENTRENCE FEES


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM COMING, STILL AINT GOT NO INFO ON HOTELS. FUCKIT, I AM SLEEPING IN YOUR CADDY NIM


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Whats up Nim & Silver? The BIG "I" saying whats up to everyone. This event is gonna be bigger and better than last year. Get your rides ready and represent. Nim & Silver give me a call. PEACE! INDIVIDUALS IV LIFE uffin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Miller Genuine Draft presents the 3rd Anuual Majestics and Individuals Lowrider picnic less than 2 months away, non-stop hopping all day, lowriders, girls, jet cars, drag racing, dj, food,beer!!! its gonna be off the hook..   :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

can't wait gonna be fun !!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 12 2005, 03:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We will be there for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hotel Info: All these hotel


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hotel Info: All these hotels are located right off I-94 at HWY 50 exit. HWY 50 is about 6 miles south of HWY KR which is where the track is located There are lots of restaurants and stores in this area. Super 8 1-262-857-7963 Baymont 1-262-857-7911 Value Inn 1-262-857-2622 Country Inn 1-262-857-3680 Best Western 1-262-857-7699 Days Inn 1-262-857-2311


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 11 2005, 01:18 PM
> *I AM COMING, STILL AINT GOT NO INFO ON HOTELS.  FUCKIT, I AM SLEEPING IN YOUR CADDY NIM
> [snapback]3258255[/snapback]​*


call me..i got a spot for you!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WELL TWIST MY ARM GOLDI


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 14 2005, 05:10 PM
> *WELL TWIST MY ARM GOLDI
> [snapback]3272227[/snapback]​*


  you know i got you covered....dirty dirty :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

on the prices on the flier there is an error. Ages 6-11 is $1.00 not $11.00 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 14 2005, 10:08 PM
> *on the prices on the flier there is an error. Ages 6-11 is $1.00 not $11.00  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3274428[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jun 14 2005, 08:36 PM
> * you know i got you covered....dirty dirty :biggrin:
> [snapback]3273776[/snapback]​*


Baby doll I need the # for the hotels near the tity bar and how far is it from the track?


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 15 2005, 04:06 PM
> *Baby doll I need the # for the hotels near the tity bar and how far is it from the track?
> [snapback]3276763[/snapback]​*


strip club is about 10 mins away.....i will get the numbers for the hotels now...call me up when you get a chance


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jun 15 2005, 10:12 PM
> *strip club is about 10 mins away.....i will get the numbers for the hotels now...call me up when you get a chance
> [snapback]3278669[/snapback]​*



Strip Club :thumbsup:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 16 2005, 12:35 AM
> *Strip Club  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3278792[/snapback]​*


ooooo you will do more than a thumbs up rollin wit us to the titty bar :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn i wish i liked titty bars


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

you like tittys? you like bars? put them together and youll like them


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jun 15 2005, 11:13 PM
> *ooooo you will do more than a thumbs up rollin wit us to the titty bar :biggrin:
> [snapback]3278911[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

its getting closer so whats the line up going to look like?Truucha is waiting to see what we have and it will all go down on video


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 17 2005, 08:05 AM
> *its getting closer so whats the line up going to look like?Truucha is waiting to see what we have and it will all go down on video
> [snapback]3285244[/snapback]​*


MIDWEST is gonna get the respect it deserves!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

hey nimster streetlow is having a show the same day u guys are having it but in frisco


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jun 17 2005, 05:49 PM
> *hey nimster streetlow is having a show the same day  u guys are having it but in frisco
> [snapback]3287151[/snapback]​*


  do you think if we send pics they would print them?hit me up om pm


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 15 2005, 08:34 PM
> *you like tittys? you like bars?  put them together and youll like them
> [snapback]3278973[/snapback]​*


oh yeah i guess i do


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 18 2005, 12:15 AM
> *oh yeah i guess i do
> [snapback]3288665[/snapback]​*


call me homie I will try to be there next weekernd I have the batts so it could all be done


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE FATHERS OUT THERE*


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

back to you nim i may be out of town next weekend i will call you tomorrow for sure. its going down


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2005, 01:52 PM
> *back to you nim i may be out of town next weekend i will call you tomorrow for sure. its going down
> [snapback]3293542[/snapback]​*


  where are you going?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

never mind i may have someone handle it for me


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2005, 06:21 PM
> *never mind i may have someone handle it for me
> [snapback]3294562[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

i got my ch ch ch chrome back! uffin: uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 19 2005, 11:17 PM
> *i got my ch ch ch chrome back! uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]3295515[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 19 2005, 07:55 PM
> *:0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3295185[/snapback]​*


sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2005, 11:55 PM
> *sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do
> [snapback]3295619[/snapback]​*


Thats why we will be there next fri :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats cool. i hate having to work so much


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 19 2005, 09:39 AM
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE FATHERS OUT THERE
> [snapback]3293044[/snapback]​*


same to you! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 19 2005, 09:39 AM
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE FATHERS OUT THERE
> [snapback]3293044[/snapback]​*


Gracias caranal!


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 20 2005, 08:18 AM
> *Gracias caranal!
> [snapback]3297031[/snapback]​*


thanks homie....


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

NIM whats up bro  
hey when are you going to have flyers for the picnic ready? 
its geting close man! less than 6 weeks :0 
:biggrin: we'll be ready! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

im planning on attending, but when i go to mapquest to make a map, it says locations is invaild, so if some one would/could make me a map

my location is 68510 lincoln nebraska, just pm the link to what ever site you use to make the map.. thanks would be much appreciated


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

map to the drag strip

18411 1st St Union Grove, WI 53182-9200


Great Lakes Dragaway is located 10 miles north of the Illinois/Wisconsin state line, 5 miles west of Interstate 94, Exit 337, Highway KR (Kenosha/Racine County Line) 1 mile east of US highway 45. The large red star marks the spot!
The track is located near the interstate, and there is an abundance of hotels and motels in the immediate area. Camping is also allowed on our grounds.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thought about it for sure now alex. i love titties and i love bars so yes i guess i really do like titty bars :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 21 2005, 11:26 PM
> *thought about it for sure now alex. i love titties and i love bars so yes i guess i really do like titty bars :biggrin:
> [snapback]3304688[/snapback]​*


let me know homie when are you coming down so we could plan this I have 
two confirmations dirty and big ray thats it WE need to know how many rooms the big need


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i will need 2 for sure probably 3


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

i wish i can go to detroit this weekend :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

why cant you fool


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 22 2005, 04:28 AM
> *let me know homie when are you coming down so we could plan this I have
> two confirmations dirty and big ray thats it WE need to know how many rooms the big need
> [snapback]3305096[/snapback]​*


getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jun 23 2005, 09:50 AM
> *getting closer :biggrin:
> [snapback]3310206[/snapback]​*


HEY YOU...WE NEED TO BE SURE WE HIT SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jun 23 2005, 11:22 AM
> *HEY YOU...WE NEED TO BE SURE WE HIT SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR
> [snapback]3310647[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 23 2005, 05:58 AM
> *why cant you fool
> [snapback]3309899[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i can go just got to be back by sunday.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well i wont hold you hostage come down saturday i got beer waiting


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jun 23 2005, 02:22 PM
> *HEY YOU...WE NEED TO BE SURE WE HIT SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR
> [snapback]3310647[/snapback]​*


mmmhmm....new chicas there...i got a new spot too...call me by the weekend...i might be in the chi


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 23 2005, 07:25 PM
> *well i wont hold you hostage come down saturday i got beer waiting
> [snapback]3313242[/snapback]​*



MMMMMMM! BEER!CANT MISS THAT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jun 23 2005, 11:33 PM
> *mmmhmm....new chicas there...i got a new spot too...call me by the weekend...i might be in the chi
> [snapback]3313702[/snapback]​*


I need a topless waitress for saturday do you think you know of some one that can do it?  if so I need a # and how much


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 24 2005, 12:56 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3315987[/snapback]​*


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jun 23 2005, 11:33 PM
> *mmmhmm....new chicas there...i got a new spot too...call me by the weekend...i might be in the chi
> [snapback]3313702[/snapback]​*


ILL CALL U TONIGHT..I JUST MIGHT B ABLE TO GET OUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jun 23 2005, 11:33 PM
> *mmmhmm....new chicas there...i got a new spot too...call me by the weekend...i might be in the chi
> [snapback]3313702[/snapback]​*


I left a message Goldi :angry:

Tell me your answer machines name, I wanna hook up with that Hyna


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 24 2005, 05:26 PM
> *I left a message Goldi :angry:
> 
> Tell me your answer machines name, I wanna hook up with that Hyna
> [snapback]3316236[/snapback]​*


her name is.....................goldilocs :biggrin: ...call tonight if you can.....i can't wait for you to see our chula models..


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 24 2005, 01:35 PM
> *I need a topless waitress for saturday do you think you know of some one that can do it?  if so I need a # and how much
> [snapback]3315027[/snapback]​*


hell yea you know me...nice lookin chica....nice price.... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jun 24 2005, 07:33 PM
> *hell yea you know me...nice lookin chica....nice price.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3317446[/snapback]​*


I will call you tonight in about an hour its for one of my club members


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Whats up everybody? INDIVIDUALS ckeckin in. Nim hit me up we got to meet with the track. Bigger and better than last year so you dont want to miss this event. We have special entertainment flying in from the Dirty South. ATL to be exact. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I will hit you up tommorow


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

So is this car show going to be any good. :0 :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 27 2005, 08:43 PM
> *So is this car show going to be any good. :0  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3329344[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: come and find out


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL64vert (Apr 19, 2005)

WHAT'S UP NIM SURE LIKE TO MAKE IT I'LL TALK TO CISCO ABOUT IT AGAIN


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 28 2005, 02:59 PM
> *:dunno: come and find out
> [snapback]3332573[/snapback]​*


my list is gettin long pa...get at me by the weekend so i can get a head count for the night before....oh and i got that waitress for you


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jun 28 2005, 07:50 PM
> *my list is gettin long pa...get at me by the weekend so i can get a head count for the night before....oh and i got that waitress for you
> [snapback]3335504[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: Goldi and Nimster  :wave: hola just reading the topic and there you two be  I miss you


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jun 28 2005, 09:50 PM
> *my list is gettin long pa...get at me by the weekend so i can get a head count for the night before....oh and i got that waitress for you
> [snapback]3335504[/snapback]​*


waitress was for this past sat so I don't need her no more but thanks I will find out and give you a call MA


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

HEY NIM, IM WAITING FOR JOEY TO HITT ME UP TO SEE IF THE $$$$, ARE THERE SO WE CAN DO A ONE DAY TRIP.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Jun 29 2005, 02:33 AM
> *:cheesy: Goldi and Nimster   :wave: hola just reading the topic and there you two be   I miss you
> [snapback]3336633[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

its getting closer, never know what might happen


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

1 more month! :0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 30 2005, 01:10 PM
> *1 more month! :0
> [snapback]3345137[/snapback]​*


ill need everyday too at the rate im going :angry:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 30 2005, 12:17 PM
> *ill need everyday too at the rate im going  :angry:
> [snapback]3345170[/snapback]​*


tell me about it


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 30 2005, 12:17 PM
> *ill need everyday too at the rate im going  :angry:
> [snapback]3345170[/snapback]​*


Good luck Biglinc hope to see you there homie.........


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv_@Jun 29 2005, 05:33 AM
> *:cheesy: Goldi and Nimster   :wave: hola just reading the topic and there you two be   I miss you
> [snapback]3336633[/snapback]​*


ISAAAAAAA....my sister!!...love you mamas talk to you soon!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

BIG "M" BABY this is going to be big,one month away! uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

cant wait


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Same here  
30 days away! :0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2005, 01:21 PM
> *Good luck Biglinc hope to see you there homie.........
> [snapback]3345189[/snapback]​*


oh ill be there reguardless, i just hope i can find the time to get my car back together before then, i guess i should order a new set of wheels now too instead of waiting last minute


see u there bro


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Wheres everyone staying? I will probably stay in Waukegan again but :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

We'll be there one month untill MAJESTICS put it down. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=204968]


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Can't wait too be there.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 25 2005, 12:22 AM
> *Whats up everybody?  INDIVIDUALS ckeckin in.  Nim hit me up we got to meet with the track.  Bigger and better than last year so you dont want to miss this event.  We have special entertainment flying in from the Dirty South.  ATL to be exact.    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3318830[/snapback]​*


Actually Eddie if they have time I'm gonna try and get Boyz n the hood out there, they have a show at the House Of Blues the night before. My boy is there manager he just left my house so he said they will be there if they don't have anything scheduled. I'm also trying to get Young Jeezy to let me build a lo lo for him.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

cant wait for this show now especially since getting back from cali


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 5 2005, 01:48 PM
> *cant wait for this show now especially since getting back from cali
> [snapback]3365506[/snapback]​*


Where the pictures at Show


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

didnt take but a few i was just taking everything in and forgot about pics


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 5 2005, 06:42 PM
> *didnt take but a few i was just taking everything in and forgot about pics
> [snapback]3367252[/snapback]​*


did you come back motivated? RUMORS ARE SOME ONE FROM LA IS IN MICHIGAN :0


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT !!!!!
IM BRINGING MY 69 MUSTANG TO RUN ON THAT TRACK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THREE1TWORIDERS_@Jul 6 2005, 04:58 PM
> *CAN'T WAIT  :biggrin:  CAN'T WAIT !!!!!
> IM BRINGING MY 69 MUSTANG TO RUN ON THAT TRACK  !!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3372000[/snapback]​*


 :0 that will be nice


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 6 2005, 10:11 AM
> *did you come back motivated? RUMORS ARE SOME ONE FROM LA IS IN MICHIGAN :0
> [snapback]3370534[/snapback]​*


shit i am very into the movement even more than before especially with being in the MAJESTICS. one great group of peoples, down for whatever. so to answer your question yes indeed i am. also who is suppose to be here. you can give them my address so they can see what we got going on


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jul 4 2005, 07:34 PM
> *Actually Eddie if they have time I'm gonna try and get Boyz n the hood out there, they have a show at the House Of Blues the night before. My boy is there manager he just left my house so he said they will be there if they don't have anything scheduled. I'm also trying to get Young Jeezy to let me build a lo lo for him.
> [snapback]3362304[/snapback]​*


 Whats up Darin? I figured u were gettin the hook up in the Atl. Thats how the Big "I" does it. Hit me up. Peace


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

3 weeks left....let me know when and where and how many people as far as the weekend before is concerned!!! i cant wait!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

ordered new wheels and batts this week, see yall in a couple weeks


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

My old lincoln should be there. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=208269]


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

23 MORE DAYS......


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

3 MORE WEEKENDS TO PREP FOR THE PICNIC/SHOW :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we are coming but no cars :angry:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:angry: what?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 8 2005, 07:53 PM
> *we are coming but no cars :angry:
> [snapback]3384215[/snapback]​*


come on homie what kind of love is that?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Come on homie. Show n Go gots to bring some cars. The more the better!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 9 2005, 01:31 AM
> *Come on homie.  Show n Go gots to bring some cars.  The more the better!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3385664[/snapback]​*


He's just teasing


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 13 2005, 11:48 PM
> *Hotel Info:  All these hotels are located right off I-94 at HWY 50 exit.  HWY 50 is about 6 miles south of HWY KR which is where the track is located There are lots of restaurants and stores  in this area.                                Super 8  1-262-857-7963                                    Baymont  1-262-857-7911                                    Value Inn  1-262-857-2622                                  Country Inn 1-262-857-3680                                  Best Western 1-262-857-7699                                Days Inn  1-262-857-2311
> [snapback]3269850[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well i dont know if we can get them shipped there. dont feel like driving to wisconsin. we will be there for support though


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 9 2005, 08:53 AM
> *well i dont know if we can get them shipped there. dont feel like driving to wisconsin. we will be there for support though
> [snapback]3386348[/snapback]​*


damn, its only 5 hours jimmy, come on, hop on 94 and ride


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit it took us 6 to the one on cicero. plus there is a big hip hop show july 30th in detroit we just sponsored so who knows. like i said we will be there no cars


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 9 2005, 10:47 PM
> *shit it took us 6 to the one on cicero. plus there is a big hip hop show july 30th in detroit we just sponsored so who knows. like i said we will be there no cars
> [snapback]3388552[/snapback]​*


damn, takes me 3 hours to get to detriot and 2 hours to the drag way :dunno:

it`ll be good to finally meet u though


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no detroit to chicago for me is 5 hours and a whole lot longer in a lolo. especially being at a show until 10pm the night before


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

come early if you want a good spot we do have a large area where we could fit over 1,000 cars and more so lets make this happen.there will be alot of surprises coming out on that day.so bring your cameras ready and enough film cus its going to be on all day long.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

<---- hey nim 




> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 11 2005, 12:11 PM
> *come early if you want a good spot we do have a large area where we could fit over 1,000 cars and more so lets make this happen.there will be alot of surprises coming out on that day.so bring your cameras ready and enough film cus its going to be on all day long.
> [snapback]3394969[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 11 2005, 12:13 PM
> *<---- hey nim
> [snapback]3394986[/snapback]​*


can't wait to see it homie. :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 9 2005, 02:55 AM
> *
> [snapback]3385949[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 13 2005, 11:48 PM
> *Hotel Info:  All these hotels are located right off I-94 at HWY 50 exit.  HWY 50 is about 6 miles south of HWY KR which is where the track is located There are lots of restaurants and stores  in this area.                                Super 8  1-262-857-7963                                    Baymont  1-262-857-7911                                    Value Inn  1-262-857-2622                                  Country Inn 1-262-857-3680                                  Best Western 1-262-857-7699                                Days Inn  1-262-857-2311
> [snapback]3269850[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 11 2005, 12:15 PM
> *can't wait to see it homie. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3394999[/snapback]​*


wont be painted, but ill be ridin


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 11 2005, 12:18 PM
> *wont be painted, but ill be ridin
> [snapback]3395014[/snapback]​*


thats cool it will be fun. :biggrin:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

truucha still comin?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 11 2005, 02:44 PM
> *truucha still comin?
> [snapback]3395773[/snapback]​*


too many bumpers out here for truucha :dunno:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 11 2005, 01:52 PM
> *too many bumpers out here for truucha :dunno:
> [snapback]3395820[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

umm...okie dokie...and yes he is still comin....cant wait to see all of you...paul...call me


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hIS PLANE IS BOOKED AND SO ARE HIS ROOMS SO IF HE DON'T COME THEN UHOH SO HE WILL BE HERE 110%


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 11 2005, 03:29 PM
> *umm...okie dokie...and yes he is still comin....cant wait to see all of you...paul...call me
> [snapback]3396046[/snapback]​*


i dont got your new #, PM me


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

for some unexplainable reason i cant stop looking at goldis avatar. 
j/k  


hey nim i get to celebrate my birthday with my majestic family


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGVIN_@Jul 11 2005, 08:49 PM
> *for some unexplainable reason i cant stop looking at goldis avatar.
> j/k
> hey nim i get to celebrate my birthday with my majestic family
> [snapback]3397581[/snapback]​*


oh yea you know it Goldi is going to be our honored guest and she will take us to the chill spots if you know what I mean :biggrin:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 11 2005, 11:53 PM
> *oh yea you know it Goldi is going to be our honored guest and she will take us to the chill spots if you know what I mean :biggrin:
> [snapback]3397597[/snapback]​*


awww cutie  ....you know i must show all my homies a good time in the mil :biggrin: ....dig


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Like Nimster said alot of surprises this year. Nim I think we should set up a time at the end of the picnic when u can sign autographs for all your fans. HAHAHA :biggrin: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I might make it up there after all.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 11 2005, 10:33 PM
> *Like Nimster said alot of surprises this year.  Nim I think we should set up a time at the end of the picnic when u can sign autographs for all your fans. HAHAHA :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3398089[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 11 2005, 09:33 PM
> *Like Nimster said alot of surprises this year.  Nim I think we should set up a time at the end of the picnic when u can sign autographs for all your fans. HAHAHA :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3398089[/snapback]​*


Thats a good idea after the hop is done you should set that up :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

you guys are funny :uh:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

ok here is the info for all of you that have been messaging me....i reserved a spot called 'PASSIONS'' for saturday the 30th of july..night before picnic....hot lil club....guaranteed vip to all riders AND FREE ENTRANCE......there is a parking lot that will be reserved for those bringing their rides down...location is 
PASSIONS NIGHTCLUB...
1ST AND WASHINGTON
MILWAUKEE, WI
any other questions message me


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Nim did u hear from the track today.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 12 2005, 10:09 PM
> *Hey Nim did u hear from the track today.
> [snapback]3403830[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :dunno: :dunno: :nono: :nono: :tears:  we need to talk


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 12 2005, 02:34 PM
> *ok here is the info for all of you that have been messaging me....i reserved a spot called 'PASSIONS'' for saturday the 30th of july..night before picnic....hot lil club....guaranteed vip to all riders AND FREE ENTRANCE......there is a parking lot that will be reserved for those bringing their rides down...location is
> PASSIONS NIGHTCLUB...
> 1ST AND WASHINGTON
> ...


i called u around 9 but no answer :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 13 2005, 01:35 AM
> *i called u around 9 but no answer :dunno:
> [snapback]3405005[/snapback]​*


* 69 it :biggrin:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 13 2005, 04:35 AM
> *i called u around 9 but no answer :dunno:
> [snapback]3405005[/snapback]​*


try again after 6pm tonight :biggrin: i can get your guy in with you too..


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 13 2005, 07:18 AM
> *try again after 6pm tonight :biggrin: i can get your guy in with you too..
> [snapback]3405711[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: its getting closer!
is everyone ready???


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 14 2005, 09:53 AM
> *:biggrin: its getting closer!
> is everyone ready???
> [snapback]3411602[/snapback]​*


not yet :angry: but getting closer


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 14 2005, 08:54 AM
> *not yet  :angry:  but getting closer
> [snapback]3411605[/snapback]​*


same here man but at least we are closer than when we started 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

FOR ALL THE HOMIES COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN ON FRI MAKE YOUR RES BY MONDAY THIS IS WHERE THE HOOK UP IS AT SO CALL BEFORE 11 IN THE MORN OR ELS IT WILL COST TWICE AS MUCH.
1-630-860-2900 JUST SAY ITS RESERVED UNDER THE MAJESTICS AND PAY FOR YOUR ROOM

AND FOR PEEPS COMING IN ON SAT RESERVE IT A DAYSINN # IS
1-262-857-2311  tHATS IN WISCONSIN .REGARDLESS LET US KNOW WHATS UP B-CUZ WE ARE GOING TO PARTY ALL NIGHT LONG WITH GOLDI AND HER CREW :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I call all the time, and talk with her answer machine.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 15 2005, 12:24 AM
> *FOR ALL THE HOMIES COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN ON FRI MAKE YOUR RES BY MONDAY THIS IS WHERE THE HOOK UP IS AT SO CALL BEFORE 11 IN THE MORN OR ELS IT WILL COST TWICE AS MUCH.
> 1-630-860-2900  JUST SAY ITS RESERVED UNDER THE MAJESTICS AND PAY FOR YOUR ROOM
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 14 2005, 10:24 PM
> *FOR ALL THE HOMIES COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN ON FRI MAKE YOUR RES BY MONDAY THIS IS WHERE THE HOOK UP IS AT SO CALL BEFORE 11 IN THE MORN OR ELS IT WILL COST TWICE AS MUCH.
> 1-630-860-2900  JUST SAY ITS RESERVED UNDER THE MAJESTICS AND PAY FOR YOUR ROOM
> 
> ...


will there be strippers involved


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 15 2005, 01:01 PM
> *will there be strippers involved
> [snapback]3418532[/snapback]​*


u comin out rich?


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 15 2005, 09:16 AM
> *I call all the time, and talk with her answer machine.
> [snapback]3417292[/snapback]​*


i apologize.....its me ..i have been stupid busy....please try again..............and yes their will be strippers....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 15 2005, 01:01 PM
> *will there be strippers involved
> [snapback]3418532[/snapback]​*


for sure homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WILL GOLDIE BE ONE OF THEM :cheesy:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 16 2005, 04:01 AM
> *WILL GOLDIE BE ONE OF THEM :cheesy:
> [snapback]3420188[/snapback]​*


depends on how much hennesey i drink :biggrin: ....nah i will leave that to the professionals....


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 15 2005, 12:49 PM
> *i apologize.....its me ..i have been stupid busy....please try again..............and yes their will be strippers....
> [snapback]3418692[/snapback]​*


R U GONNA BE STRIPPING?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:uh: I MEANT EVEN WITHOUT HENNESSEY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 16 2005, 05:57 AM
> *depends on how much hennesey i drink :biggrin: ....nah i will leave that to the professionals....
> [snapback]3420897[/snapback]​*


damn i was about to book a flight,,damn   i ll take a case of hennesy if i go


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 16 2005, 03:06 PM
> *damn i was about to book a flight,,damn    i ll take a case of hennesy if i go
> [snapback]3421345[/snapback]​*


LMFAO @ a case


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Jul 16 2005, 12:03 PM
> *R U GONNA BE STRIPPING?
> [snapback]3420904[/snapback]​*


not on the agenda....but plenty of other chicas will be


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 16 2005, 05:06 PM
> *not on the agenda....but plenty of other chicas will be
> [snapback]3422805[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hotel Info: All these hotels are located right off I-94 at HWY 50 exit. HWY 50 is about 6 miles south of HWY KR which is where the track is located There are lots of restaurants and stores in this area. Super 8 1-262-857-7963 Baymont 1-262-857-7911 Value Inn 1-262-857-2622 Country Inn 1-262-857-3680 Best Western 1-262-857-7699 Days Inn 1-262-857-2311


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 12 2005, 10:09 PM
> *Hey Nim did u hear from the track today.
> [snapback]3403830[/snapback]​*


hey bro send me the # again.I love your ride homie that is bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

sent u a PM Nimster


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 19 2005, 09:22 PM
> *sent u a PM Nimster
> [snapback]3439989[/snapback]​*


I GOT IT :biggrin: SO IT ALL GOOD THE TRACK SAID SHOW UP EARLY CUS THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DOO WITH THE CROWD :cheesy: ALLMOST ALL THE HOTELS ARE BOOKED AND THEY DON'T KNOW WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN AND I SAID WE HAVE CROWD CONTROL EVERYONE RESPECTS


----------



## 1-sic-87-lady (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't know if it's already posted by someone but is anyone from Northern Indiana going? We need someone to follow who knows how to get to the show. We want to leave Saturday afternoon.

Thanks.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

im goin up, not sure if it will be saturday or sunday


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

JUST FEW MORE DAYS TO GO...

GOLDI CALL ME I PMED U THE NEW NUMBER


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

saw a little video of alex' make over heard the car turned out b e a utiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

only 1 week away see you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 20 2005, 06:55 PM
> *saw a little video of alex' make over  heard the car turned out b e a utiful. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3446078[/snapback]​*


thanks dog. we had some problems at the showdown but we can work them out.  see you at the picnic


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Remember any "Cry babies" will be immediately sent home to their mommy!!! No exceptions!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no crybabies. that is the greatest


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

that cutty better be working better than the showdown, all that work i seen done to it,.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i got my homies back. i will take all bets


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

we getting ready! but most of all lets have some fun


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah the Cutlass turned out a lot nicer than before.  love the color and I know you all will have it on the bumper next weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hopefully we can get through this problem that just came up tonight and be able to make it. i apologize if we dont


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 20 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Yeah the Cutlass turned out a lot nicer than before.    love the color and I know you all will have it on the bumper next weekend.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3446815[/snapback]​*



weez working on it


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

another one ready for the hop


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 21 2005, 03:34 AM
> *we getting ready! but most of all lets have some fun
> [snapback]3446800[/snapback]​*


I hear that we are bringin alot to drink so havin fun sould be no problem,but anyone i hop has to give me 10 inches on a count of HWI. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what is hwi


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2005, 04:31 AM
> *what is hwi
> [snapback]3447252[/snapback]​*


Hopping while intoxicated


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jul 20 2005, 09:10 PM
> *only 1 week away see you guys there  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3446204[/snapback]​*


dont remind me :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 21 2005, 01:11 AM
> *dont remind me  :uh:
> [snapback]3447520[/snapback]​*



You can do it Paul. But somebody has to tape the shit and send me a copy since I can't come.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2005, 12:21 AM
> *You can do it Paul.  But somebody has to tape the shit and send me a copy since I can't come.
> [snapback]3447572[/snapback]​*


have u ever come, dont bitch out again :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 21 2005, 01:25 AM
> *have u ever come, dont bitch out again  :0
> [snapback]3447588[/snapback]​*


No and I work 3rd now and I have run out of days. I have to work on Sunday night. :angry: I wish it was on saturday.


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

think jimmys going to bring his 64........ha i dought it,
but beer yea im sure

j/k


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2005, 12:26 AM
> *No and I work 3rd now and I have run out of days.  I have to work on Sunday night. :angry:  I wish it was on saturday.
> [snapback]3447594[/snapback]​*


what happens if u miss another day? a verbal warning? 

come on timmy!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Whos this guy? :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
nice car in the background :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2005, 12:32 AM
> *Whos this guy?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



BIG"M"


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2005, 12:32 AM
> *Whos this guy?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





MIKE JONES


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGVIN_@Jul 21 2005, 01:55 PM
> *MIKE JONES
> [snapback]3450423[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 21 2005, 04:22 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3451146[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jul 21 2005, 03:39 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3451264[/snapback]​*


whats up yall ready???


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jul 21 2005, 07:39 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3451264[/snapback]​*


girl get at me soon...i dont have a definate head count yet....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 21 2005, 05:25 PM
> *girl get at me soon...i dont have a definate head count yet....
> [snapback]3451555[/snapback]​*


count my head in first :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 20 2005, 09:40 PM
> *Hopping while intoxicated
> [snapback]3447314[/snapback]​*


gotta love it


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

This sucks, I don't think the impala is gonna make it...so close too


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jul 21 2005, 10:30 PM
> *This sucks, I don't think the impala is gonna make it...so close too
> 
> 
> ...


man your almost there have a tool party LOL get all your homies to help out


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

you can do it! it looks almost done


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

there you go RICH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

whose is that! uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

whos down?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

buy my plane ticket cabron


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 22 2005, 12:07 AM
> *buy my plane ticket cabron
> [snapback]3454256[/snapback]​*


I thought you don't fly?  it could be done :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

come get some


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 21 2005, 09:19 PM
> *I thought you don't fly?  it could be done :cheesy:
> [snapback]3454371[/snapback]​*


i dont but the plane does


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 22 2005, 12:30 AM
> *
> i dont but the plane does
> [snapback]3454431[/snapback]​*


shit last min.but fuck it homie I got you I need your info and when do you want to fly  ON THE M HOMIE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

oh gbody against big body who is going to take it? come witness it for your self


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 21 2005, 10:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill take both bottom rows thanks


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i hope i can get my car done in time


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 21 2005, 10:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey nim can i borrow some money. hehehe


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

WITH A SPECIAL APPEARANCE SWITCH PERSON TOO ,OH YEAH NOW THE OFFICIAL QUEEN OF THE STREET.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 22 2005, 01:11 AM
> *oh gbody against big body who is going to take it? come witness it for your self
> 
> 
> ...


im buying a camcorder JUST FOR THAT!!! i missed it at carl casper 
BUT I SURELY wont miss it AGAIN!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 21 2005, 11:29 PM
> *come get some
> 
> 
> ...


ALEX 
the car came out sweet! :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 21 2005, 11:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it Nim i was wondering where i left my money 
ill go pick it up later :biggrin:


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

what is the admission price


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

almost time for the day :biggrin: see ya guys there


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Jul 22 2005, 11:55 PM
> *what is the admission price
> [snapback]3461986[/snapback]​*


Adults $12 Ages 12-15 $6 Ages 11-6 $1 5 under Free


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hey wants up this is mario somos uno milwaukee we will be there in full force with the lincoln ready to hop can not wait even though my 74 impala won't be there some dum fucks smashed it while it was park two days ago so she will need to go threw some therapy for about a year but there will be a surprise for mexican fiesta :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Queen B on the switch 













:cheesy:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 22 2005, 02:27 PM
> *WITH A SPECIAL APPEARANCE SWITCH PERSON TOO ,OH YEAH NOW THE OFFICIAL QUEEN OF THE STREET.
> [snapback]3456208[/snapback]​*


your girl hitting your switches?... mines scared too ... also told her in my sleep about two years ago ...dont be fucking with my batteries or my switches bitch.... 

since then she know her role ... but often she beats the shit outta me on the lowrider game .. but i always get stuck with the aftermarket non ps2 controller 

you and them ohio peeps coming to black sunday again ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

In regaurds to the picnic/show the 31st. Is this open to the public for $12 for adults to spectate? Just drag racing and hoping going on that day?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 23 2005, 08:12 PM
> *your girl hitting your switches?... mines scared too ... also told her in my sleep about two years ago ...dont be fucking with my batteries or my switches bitch....
> 
> since then she know her role ... but often she beats the shit outta me on the lowrider game .. but i always get stuck with the aftermarket non ps2 controller
> ...



No it was the other way around Her Man was Hitting Her Switches. :0 

And they plan on going to Black Sunday Again. :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah i think we are going to have a caucaion invation at black sunday.

it was a good show really enjoyed the hop and getting to chill with every one .


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I HOPE IT IS WORTH IT


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/movie4.wmv



video 4 stuck and what inches do you cal that how tall is silver he amost bumped his head walking under the tire?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 23 2005, 09:36 PM
> *In regaurds to the picnic/show the 31st.  Is this open to the public for $12 for adults to spectate?    Just drag racing and hoping going on that day?
> [snapback]3466648[/snapback]​*


yes it is open for everyone bring your grills and your drinks cus it going to be a long day of hoping and racinig


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 25 2005, 07:17 AM
> *http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/movie4.wmv
> video 4 stuck and what inches do you cal that how tall is silver he amost bumped his head walking under the tire?
> [snapback]3473378[/snapback]​*


god damn :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 25 2005, 09:31 AM
> *yes it is open for everyone bring your grills and your drinks cus it going to be a long day of hoping and racinig
> [snapback]3473790[/snapback]​*


Alright, that's what im talkign about :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 25 2005, 03:47 PM
> *Alright, that's what im talkign about  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3475534[/snapback]​*


Get there early if you want a good spot


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 22 2005, 12:11 AM
> *oh gbody against big body who is going to take it? come witness it for your self
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make it fair for you guys, we'll just stay in Ohio cause if we show up , theres gonna be alot of grown men feeling about 4 feet tall :biggrin: And don't forget,,,,NO CRYBABY'S IF YOU DON'T THINK ITS FAIR TO HOP PINKY THEN DONT PULL UP ON ME, CAUSE I DON'T CARE IF YOUR A G-BODY , BIG BODY , BIG WHEELS , LITTLE WHEELS , V-8, V-6 ,BUMPERS OR NO BUMPERS  OR EVEN IF U STICK ON THE BUMPER, WIN OR LOSE IF I BRING PINKY SHES COMING TO HOP ALL DAY LONG SO TAKE A NUMBER


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Real Talk


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jul 25 2005, 06:49 PM
> *I'll make it fair for you guys, we'll just stay in Ohio cause if we show up , theres gonna be alot of grown men feeling about 4 feet tall :biggrin: And don't forget,,,,NO CRYBABY'S  IF YOU DON'T THINK ITS FAIR TO HOP PINKY THEN DONT PULL UP ON ME, CAUSE I DON'T CARE IF YOUR A G-BODY , BIG BODY , BIG WHEELS , LITTLE WHEELS , V-8, V-6 ,BUMPERS OR NO BUMPERS    OR EVEN IF U STICK ON THE BUMPER, WIN OR LOSE IF I BRING PINKY SHES COMING TO HOP ALL DAY LONG SO TAKE A NUMBER
> [snapback]3477031[/snapback]​*


LOL I ain't cring man just bring it and the hop will continue  you better have your wife on the switch that will be cool to put on video I never seen a lady hit a switch on truucha before  I ain't cring just stiring shit up man you all get all hurt about it we will nose up again shit thats what its all about


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jul 25 2005, 06:49 PM
> *I'll make it fair for you guys, we'll just stay in Ohio cause if we show up , theres gonna be alot of grown men feeling about 4 feet tall :biggrin: And don't forget,,,,NO CRYBABY'S  IF YOU DON'T THINK ITS FAIR TO HOP PINKY THEN DONT PULL UP ON ME, CAUSE I DON'T CARE IF YOUR A G-BODY , BIG BODY , BIG WHEELS , LITTLE WHEELS , V-8, V-6 ,BUMPERS OR NO BUMPERS    OR EVEN IF U STICK ON THE BUMPER, WIN OR LOSE IF I BRING PINKY SHES COMING TO HOP ALL DAY LONG SO TAKE A NUMBER
> [snapback]3477031[/snapback]​*


oh yea I ain't too far from 4 feet either.let me know if you all come down on sat there will be a party that night it will be fun trust me lets not start backing out shit bring them all


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 25 2005, 02:17 PM
> *http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/movie4.wmv
> video 4 stuck and what inches do you cal that how tall is silver he amost bumped his head walking under the tire?
> 
> ...


Silver i need your help bro measure yourself so juandik can get over this.And he walked under the tire.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn you still talkin,Ask silver or hollywood about the inches it was the stick they had at there shop.And that was the first time it ever hopped that high and the pumps weren't workin so it barely made it up, and with no cover it stuck.Pivit piont is just different than pinkys and it's higher so the two together thats what happened.After we put the bumper back in and got the pumps working it didn't stick agian untill it did 86.Your just lucky we didn't see each other that summer or you all would have took a lose,and we have a v8,we've never had a hopper with a v6,thats not how we do it.But let it go bro if you all are happy with a V6 radicaul hopper doing 66 shit i'm happy for ya. Way under!
[attachmentid=223761]

Way over! try 20 plus higher.
[attachmentid=223765]


Don't get made it's all in fun homie.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

too much to do not enufff time like always  .know matter what we should have some fun, get drunk, and cook out uffin: uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 26 2005, 04:31 AM
> *too much to do not enufff time like always  .know matter what we should have some fun, get drunk, and cook out  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]3478957[/snapback]​*


What up alex you all ready?Shit i haven't slept all week.And to top it off we don't have enough trailers so i'm drivin my new lincoln the whole way.Thats how we do,you know alex it's an M thang people don't understand.     :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 25 2005, 09:33 PM
> *What up alex you all ready?Shit i haven't slept all week.And to top it off we don't have enough trailers so i'm drivin my new lincoln the whole way.Thats how we do,you know alex it's an M thang people don't understand.         :biggrin:
> [snapback]3478969[/snapback]​*



damm you drivin it all the way!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 26 2005, 04:43 AM
> *damm you drivin it all the way!!!
> [snapback]3479021[/snapback]​*


It's either that or don't bring it so fuck it.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you have an excuse for everything. and with this 66inches who you tryin to convince ..everybody knows it don't do 66,and it hops althe way up and all the way down ...oh yeah and up agian and down agian,yup and then up agian.....and down. :thumbsup:
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
..falar-lhe é como claping com uma mão


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 26 2005, 04:56 AM
> *you have an excuse for everything. and with this 66inches who you tryin to convince ..everybody knows it don't do 66,and it hops althe way up and all the way down ...oh yeah and up agian and down agian,yup and then up agian.....and down. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3479140[/snapback]​*


I don't care enough to know what it does,i know it did 66 in indy.And at only 66 i would hope it goes up and down and up and down and up and down all 20 inches under our monte, Dan oh shit i mean jaundik. :biggrin: 
:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it is funny you chose a shot from black sunday where the car did 72 inces andsput it next to the shot where your was stuck at 71

WHY DON'T YOU JUST STOP HATING ON EVERYONE IN THE MIDWEST YOU ....HATER!


Why don't you listen to me when I try to talk to you
Stop thinking of yourself, for just a second fool
Shut up, shut up, I don't wanna hear your mouth
Your mother made a monster, now get the hell out of my house
Can't stand it for another day
I ain't gonna live my life this way
Cold sweat, my fists are clenching
Stomp, stomp, stomp the idiot convention
Which one of these words don't you understand
I'm Caught in a Mosh!
Talking to you is like clapping with one hand
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
Don't tell me how to do my job
There's the door, your name's on the knob
You're always in the way, like a beast on my back
Were you dropped as a baby, cause brains you lack
Can't stand it for another day
I ain't gonna live my life this way
Cold sweat, my fists are clenching
Stomp, stomp, stomp, the idiot convention
Which one of these words don't you understand?
I'm Caught in a Mosh
Talking to you, is like clapping with one hand
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
Think-before you speak
Or suffer for your words
Learn, to give respect
That others, give to you
AAAAAAAAAAAh, The best you can do
Hey Man!
I'm trying to reason but you don't understand
Talking in circles, we'll never get it straight
Just you and me in our theatre of hate
Can't stand it for another day
I ain't gonna live my life this way
Cold sweat, my fists are clenching
Stomp, stomp, stomp, the idiot convention
Which one of these words don't you understand?
I'm Caught in a Mosh!
Talking to you is like talking with one hand
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!
What is it? -- Caught in a Mosh!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 26 2005, 05:03 AM
> *it is funny you chose a shot from black sunday where the car did 72 inces andsput it next to the shot where your was stuck at 71
> 
> WHY DON'T YOU JUST STOP HATING ON EVERYONE IN THE MIDWEST YOU ....HATER!
> [snapback]3479197[/snapback]​*


I hope your not going by the inches they gave at black sunday.They also gave chris from stl individuals 62 when at every other show since than it's only done 57.Not tryin to burst your pink bubble just a fact.Is ohio really the midwest?????????????????I know K C is and both crews here even though we don't get along have been clownin at every show we go to for the last 4-5 years K C is the town.   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:Is that heavy metal or something,i should of known a white boy from ohio would like rock. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 25 2005, 07:49 PM
> *god damn :0
> [snapback]3475104[/snapback]​*


I know god damn that happened in chi-town . :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm waiting.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

looks like it :thumbsup: 












sorry KY ya'll get da dirty souff.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

RULES


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 25 2005, 11:22 PM
> * RULES
> [snapback]3479342[/snapback]​*



so ...what did you actually base an arguement on befor you joind majestics?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 26 2005, 05:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Your one state away from the east coast you all should be ridin 28 with your cars all lifted. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1122263059.jpg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

there you go hateing agian!


HATER...HATER...HATER...HATER

BY THE WAY THAT CAR IS FROM FLORIDA THE SOUTH..WHICH YOU ARE ONE STATE AWAY FROM THE DIRTY SOUFF TOO..SO MAYBE THAT IS REALLY YOUR CAR?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 26 2005, 05:25 AM
> *so ...what did you actually base an arguement on befor you joind majestics?
> [snapback]3479362[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Not you to let me guess i'm makein the club look bad. :uh: :uh: It's not going to work.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 26 2005, 05:31 AM
> *there you go hateing agian!
> HATER...HATER...HATER...HATER
> [snapback]3479404[/snapback]​*


Hater is an over used word on LIL.I'm just keepin it real.Really clean and really high. [attachmentid=223844]
[attachmentid=223846]



I'll let you get the last word in tonight,good night brother see ya tomarrow.


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 25 2005, 11:32 PM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: Not you to let me guess i'm makein the club look bad. :uh:  :uh: It's not going to work.
> [snapback]3479420[/snapback]​*


IT IS NOT FOR ME TO DECIDE IF YOU MAKE YOUR CLUB LOOK BAD IT ISUP TO RICH,AND YOUR PRES AND VP...I AM SAYIN EVERYTIME YOU GET ON HATEING AND SOMEONE BRINGS UP A POINT OF REALLITY THAT YOU DON'T WANT TO FACE YOU CALL THEM A HATER AND THROUGH UP YOUR CLUB HOPEING SOME ONE WILL CHIME IN AND YELL OUT YOUR SAME CLUB NAME AND MAKE YOU FEEL SECURE.

AS FOR REPIN YOUR CLUB YOU GUYS DO THAT WELL,I WOULD TELL YOU HOW YOUR CARS ARE NICE BUT YOU'VE ALREADY CONVINCED YOUR SELF OF THAT.

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
THOUGHT I GOT THE LAST WORD?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Everyone better come to the show because the shit talking is just barely starting.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 26 2005, 05:38 AM
> *IT IS NOT FOR ME TO DECIDE IF YOU MAKE YOUR CLUB LOOK BAD IT ISUP TO RICH,AND YOUR PRES AND VP...I AM SAYIN EVERYTIME YOU GET ON HATEING AND SOMEONE BRINGS UP A POINT OF REALLITY THAT YOU DON'T WANT TO FACE YOU CALL THEM A HATER AND THROUGH UP YOUR CLUB HOPEING SOME ONE WILL CHIME IN AND YELL OUT YOUR SAME CLUB NAME AND MAKE YOU FEEL SECURE.
> 
> AS FOR REPIN YOUR CLUB YOU GUYS DO THAT WELL,I WOULD TELL YOU HOW YOUR CARS ARE NICE BUT YOU'VE ALREADY CONVINCED YOUR SELF OF THAT.
> [snapback]3479471[/snapback]​*


I lied i'm not going to let you get the last word.  Read what you just wrote and take it in because you all do the same thang.Maybe you can't take a point of reallity and maybe your the hater.And i yell out my club name because i'm proud of it nothing more if no one gets in shit i don't care this LIL crap isn't my life like it is for some of you all.It's just funny how a lot of people are all trying to say the same shit,like i said it isn't going to work.And i think our work is good just like you talk up pinky and cp all the time no difference.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

ALRIGHT YOU WIN.......I AM THE HATER.


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 25 2005, 11:56 PM
> *It's either that or don't bring it so fuck it.
> [snapback]3479138[/snapback]​*


Hey LincolnJames feelings won't get hurt if you don't bring it. :biggrin: Nah, we both like the new Lincoln nice to have competition!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Good ole Juandik bringing the shit talking. Gosh dammit I wish I was going. Somebody better tape juandik as he babbles. :biggrin:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 26 2005, 04:27 AM
> *Good ole Juandik bringing the shit talking.  Gosh dammit I wish I was going.  Somebody better tape juandik as he babbles.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3480503[/snapback]​*


I'll have a dvd cam with me. I'll try and get u some footage Tim :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 25 2005, 11:40 PM
> *Everyone better come to the show because the shit talking is just barely starting.
> [snapback]3479480[/snapback]​*


THATS WHAT MAKES IT SO MUCH FUN. :thumbsup: 

YOU SUCK (SUBURBAN SWINGIN) :biggrin: 

NO YOU SUCK(JUANDIK) :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Sounds like the good old days just remember NO CRY BABIES LOL 













AND NO I AIN"T CRING JUST GETTING SHIT STIRED UP AND IT LOOKS LIKE ITS WORKING
NOW WE ALL KNOW WE LET THE CARS HAVE THE LAST WORD SO SUBURBAN HOMIE YOU HAVE TO BRING THAT MONTE AND JOSH WELL WE ALL KNOW WHAT JOSH HAS AND PIMKY WELL LETS SAY WE HAVE TO DECIDE IF WE WANT TO OPEN THE SHOW OR SHUT IT DOWN LIKE LAST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 25 2005, 07:10 PM
> *Real Talk
> [snapback]3477200[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn juandik brought out the old Anthrax music to talk shit


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

almost through like 20 pages and no pic of the flyer....I NEED A PIC OF THE FLYER :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 12 2005, 04:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 typo error 6-11 pay only $1.00


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 12 2005, 02:34 PM
> *ok here is the info for all of you that have been messaging me....i reserved a spot called 'PASSIONS'' for saturday the 30th of july..night before picnic....hot lil club....guaranteed vip to all riders AND FREE ENTRANCE......there is a parking lot that will be reserved for those bringing their rides down...location is
> PASSIONS NIGHTCLUB...
> 1ST AND WASHINGTON
> ...


so whos all going we will be up in this motha :biggrin: get the groove on then hit the strip clubs oh boy its going to be fun as hell


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 26 2005, 12:08 PM
> *so whos all going we will be up in this motha :biggrin: get the groove on then hit the strip clubs oh boy its going to be fun as hell
> [snapback]3480997[/snapback]​*


capacity for that club is like 450....and it gets packed there.so whoever else wants to come party with us..you need to let me know....and i have a limited amount of vip passes to the strip club 'silk'....HOLLA BACK :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 26 2005, 07:01 AM
> *Sounds like the good old days just remember NO CRY BABIES LOL
> AND NO I AIN"T CRING JUST GETTING SHIT STIRED UP AND IT LOOKS LIKE ITS WORKING
> NOW WE ALL KNOW WE LET THE CARS HAVE THE LAST WORD SO SUBURBAN HOMIE YOU HAVE TO BRING THAT MONTE AND JOSH WELL WE ALL KNOW WHAT JOSH HAS AND PIMKY WELL LETS SAY WE HAVE TO DECIDE IF WE WANT TO OPEN THE SHOW OR SHUT IT DOWN LIKE LAST TIME :biggrin:
> [snapback]3480795[/snapback]​*


it was rather exiting to heads up and shut shit down.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 26 2005, 07:01 AM
> *Sounds like the good old days just remember NO CRY BABIES LOL
> AND NO I AIN"T CRING JUST GETTING SHIT STIRED UP AND IT LOOKS LIKE ITS WORKING
> NOW WE ALL KNOW WE LET THE CARS HAVE THE LAST WORD SO SUBURBAN HOMIE YOU HAVE TO BRING THAT MONTE AND JOSH WELL WE ALL KNOW WHAT JOSH HAS AND PIMKY WELL LETS SAY WE HAVE TO DECIDE IF WE WANT TO OPEN THE SHOW OR SHUT IT DOWN LIKE LAST TIME :biggrin:
> [snapback]3480795[/snapback]​*


i vote shut it down :biggrin: 
but thats just me


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Okay just for the record. It did 74" after I chained the front down and beat the shit out of the back bumper, without getting stuck. Now, as far as what it does now, well it does inches and that's it, at the moment it's not a "lowrider" it's a hopper, and that's what it does. It hasn't been out much this year and soon will more than likely get torn down. Yeah it's ugly, yeah it's got big tires, hell I was making fun of myself, that's why it has 4 different colored wheels on it, but it's beat everybody it went up against.

Thanks love,
Shawn






> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 25 2005, 08:17 AM
> *http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/movie4.wmv
> video 4 stuck and what inches do you cal that how tall is silver he amost bumped his head walking under the tire?
> 
> ...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Jul 26 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Okay just for the record. It did 74" after I chained the front down and beat the shit out of the back bumper, without getting stuck. Now, as far as what it does now, well it does inches and that's it, at the moment it's not a "lowrider" it's a hopper, and that's what it does. It hasn't been out much this year and soon will more than likely get torn down. Yeah it's ugly, yeah it's got big tires, hell I was making fun of myself, that's why it has 4 different colored wheels on it, but it's beat everybody it went up against.
> 
> Thanks love,
> ...


don't tear it down til the 07
shawn or all this work i have been doing here would be a waste,besides if you are the champion then no one else can be until they beat you.we got something for ya.
and the bue monte too, :biggrin: but we will be in the "i just got stuck class"


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think we will build a I just got stuck car too hell lets see who gets stuck higher :biggrin:


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 26 2005, 02:20 PM
> *I think we will build a I just got stuck car too hell lets see who gets stuck higher :biggrin:
> [snapback]3483903[/snapback]​*


I'LL BRING THE MOTHER INLAW TO SIT ON THE TRUNK OF YOUR CADDY NIM 
SO YOUR CAR GETS STUCK !!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THREE1TWORIDERS_@Jul 26 2005, 05:22 PM
> *I'LL BRING THE MOTHER INLAW TO SIT ON THE TRUNK OF YOUR CADDY NIM
> SO YOUR CAR GETS STUCK !!!!!!!
> [snapback]3484452[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 26 2005, 10:51 AM
> *don't tear it down til the 07
> shawn or all this work i have been doing here would be a waste,besides if you are the champion then no one else can be until they beat you.we got something for ya.
> and the bue monte too, :biggrin: but we will be in the "i just got stuck class"
> [snapback]3481834[/snapback]​*


You know we don't build that bullshit, we HOP the highest though. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 26 2005, 06:04 PM
> *You know we don't build that bullshit, we HOP the highest though. :0
> [snapback]3484907[/snapback]​*


SO I TAKE IT YOU GUYS ARE COMING :biggrin: COOL ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD HOP OFF THIS YEAR CAN'T WAIT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Rain Rain Go Away Come Back Another Day. :tears: :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 26 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Rain Rain Go Away Come Back Another Day. :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]3486774[/snapback]​*


nope sorry homie forcast is clear for fri sat sun and last year everyone thought it was going to rain but it was one of the hottest day


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW MANY OUTER TOWNERS ARE COMING OUT SAT.WE WILL BE HAVING A PRE PARTY GOING ON BUT I NEED YOU GUYS TO HIT ME UP ON PM WITH #'S SO WE COULD KEEP IN TOUCH.I WOULD POST MY # BUT PM ME IF YOU NEED IT AND LET ME KNOW WHERE YOUR STAYING AT ONLY FOR SAT NIGHT FOR SAT MORNING WE WILL BE AT A LOCAL PICNIC TESTING THE CARS OUT TO SEE WHAT THEY DO SO IF YOU NEED TO TEST THEM OUT OR JUST WANT TO HAVE SOME FUN THEN LETS DO THIS SO PM ME AND i WILL HAVE ALLL THE DETAILS FOR YOU ALL.REMEMBER THIS PICNIC WOULDN'T BE WHAT IT IS WITH OUT ALL OF YOU SO THANKS FOR COMING OUT AND HAVING SOME FUN WITH US  NOW BACK TO THE SHIT TALKING :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 26 2005, 10:32 AM
> *it was rather exiting to heads up and shut shit down.
> [snapback]3481371[/snapback]​*


yea your right but I have other peeps calling me out so I gues we could do it or better yet we open it and shut it down :0 with tiered cars and all


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i heard a rumor Mack 10 will be preforming, any truth to this? :dunno:














:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 26 2005, 11:57 PM
> *i heard a rumor Mack 10 will be preforming, any truth to this? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3487725[/snapback]​*


well maybe on the stick you have to come and see for your self


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 12 2005, 04:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 26 2005, 11:48 PM
> *I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW MANY OUTER TOWNERS ARE COMING OUT SAT.WE WILL BE HAVING A PRE PARTY GOING ON BUT I NEED YOU GUYS TO HIT ME UP ON PM WITH #'S SO WE COULD KEEP IN TOUCH.I WOULD POST MY # BUT PM ME IF YOU NEED IT AND LET ME KNOW WHERE YOUR STAYING AT ONLY FOR SAT NIGHT FOR SAT MORNING WE WILL BE AT A LOCAL PICNIC TESTING THE CARS OUT TO SEE WHAT THEY DO SO IF YOU NEED TO TEST THEM OUT OR JUST WANT TO HAVE SOME FUN THEN LETS DO THIS SO PM ME AND i WILL HAVE ALLL THE DETAILS FOR YOU ALL.REMEMBER THIS PICNIC WOULDN'T BE WHAT IT IS WITH OUT ALL OF YOU SO THANKS FOR COMING OUT AND HAVING SOME FUN WITH US  NOW BACK TO THE SHIT TALKING :0
> [snapback]3487674[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 27 2005, 12:07 AM
> *well maybe on the stick you have to come and see for your self
> [snapback]3487783[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 27 2005, 12:11 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3487801[/snapback]​*


he has a new name now I'll tell you later LOL


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 27 2005, 12:17 AM
> *he has a new name now I'll tell you later LOL
> [snapback]3487837[/snapback]​*


oh shit


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 27 2005, 12:33 AM
> *oh shit
> [snapback]3487949[/snapback]​*


IT STARTS WITH EL lol FUNNY I TELL YOU AND IT WAS GIVEN TO HIM BY A LADY IN DETROIT lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 12 2005, 04:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 26 2005, 11:48 PM
> *I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW MANY OUTER TOWNERS ARE COMING OUT SAT.WE WILL BE HAVING A PRE PARTY GOING ON BUT I NEED YOU GUYS TO HIT ME UP ON PM WITH #'S SO WE COULD KEEP IN TOUCH.I WOULD POST MY # BUT PM ME IF YOU NEED IT AND LET ME KNOW WHERE YOUR STAYING AT ONLY FOR SAT NIGHT FOR SAT MORNING WE WILL BE AT A LOCAL PICNIC TESTING THE CARS OUT TO SEE WHAT THEY DO SO IF YOU NEED TO TEST THEM OUT OR JUST WANT TO HAVE SOME FUN THEN LETS DO THIS SO PM ME AND i WILL HAVE ALLL THE DETAILS FOR YOU ALL.REMEMBER THIS PICNIC WOULDN'T BE WHAT IT IS WITH OUT ALL OF YOU SO THANKS FOR COMING OUT AND HAVING SOME FUN WITH US  NOW BACK TO THE SHIT TALKING :0
> [snapback]3487674[/snapback]​*


*NO DRESS CODE COME AS YOU PLEASE*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THERE WERE NOT TO MANY BIKES THERE I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THESE WORK OF ART THERE LETS SEE WHAT THE CHAVALIOS HAVE YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN BRING THEM OUT AND CRUISE THEM ALL YOU WANT MY LIL HOMIES REPRESENT HOMIES


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 26 2005, 05:55 AM
> *ALRIGHT YOU WIN.......I AM THE HATER.
> [snapback]3479561[/snapback]​*


See was that hard.............................i win. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jul 26 2005, 08:44 AM
> *Hey LincolnJames feelings won't get hurt if you don't bring it. :biggrin:  Nah, we both like the new Lincoln nice to have competition!
> [snapback]3480333[/snapback]​*


I didn't know it was even a show like that i thought it was just hanging at the track,and his feelings shouldn't get hurt his ride is bad as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 26 2005, 10:31 AM
> *THATS WHAT MAKES IT SO MUCH FUN. :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU SUCK (SUBURBAN SWINGIN) :biggrin:
> ...


Yes i do on your momma's titties.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 26 2005, 01:37 PM
> *damn juandik brought out the old Anthrax music to talk shit
> [snapback]3480908[/snapback]​*


Is that what that bullshit was.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 26 2005, 04:51 PM
> *don't tear it down til the 07
> shawn or all this work i have been doing here would be a waste,besides if you are the champion then no one else can be until they beat you.we got something for ya.
> and the bue monte too, :biggrin: but we will be in the "i just got stuck class"
> [snapback]3481834[/snapback]​*


I know you didn't just say that,that would just prove all of your shit talkin on stuck cars was a front to cover up the fact that you really loved it. :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 27 2005, 02:54 AM
> *SO I TAKE IT YOU GUYS ARE COMING :biggrin: COOL ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD HOP OFF THIS YEAR CAN'T WAIT
> [snapback]3486742[/snapback]​*


Yes come we would love to be 3-0 with our bullshit.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 27 2005, 01:59 AM
> *I know you didn't just say that,that would just prove all of your shit talkin on stuck cars was a front to cover up the fact that you really loved it. :uh:  :uh:  :0
> [snapback]3488342[/snapback]​*


JUST BRING THE MONTE HOMIE AND LET THE RIDES SPEAK FOR THEM SELVES  AS FOR SAT NIGHT YOU AND YOUR WIFE COULD GO CLUBING AND WHEN WE GO TO THE T WELL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 27 2005, 02:01 AM
> *Yes come we would love to be 3-0 with our bullshit.
> [snapback]3488344[/snapback]​*


THERE IT IS PEOPLE ANOTHER MID WEST HOP OFF SEE IT ONLY GETS BETTER


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 27 2005, 07:03 AM
> *THERE IT IS PEOPLE ANOTHER MID WEST HOP OFF SEE IT ONLY GETS BETTER
> [snapback]3488348[/snapback]​*


I like to call it a stuck off.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 27 2005, 02:35 AM
> *I like to call it a stuck off.
> [snapback]3488435[/snapback]​*


HEY MY BROTHER THE CROWED WILL TELL AND THANKS TO HOLLY WOOD KUSTOMS THERE WILL BE A STICK THERE


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 27 2005, 12:55 AM
> *Yes i do on your momma's titties.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3488328[/snapback]​*



That would be funny seeing you on a step lader on you tippy toe's trying to get that hair out of your mouth. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 27 2005, 01:53 AM
> *I didn't know it was even a show like that i thought it was just hanging at the track,and his feelings shouldn't get hurt his ride is bad as hell. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3488323[/snapback]​*


No I didn't mean it like that. His feelings don't ever get hurt anyway :biggrin: And thank you. We think yours is bad as hell!!!!!!! Be carefull driving it in  

There's a few of us from the Louisville UCE coming up and I know some from Indy chapter are but not sure about Lexington. As far as we know we will be at Baymont Inn we'll be in Sat. around 5pm we hope. See you guys then!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jul 27 2005, 05:41 AM
> *No I didn't mean it like that. His feelings don't ever get hurt anyway :biggrin: And thank you. We think yours is bad as hell!!!!!!! Be carefull driving it in
> 
> There's a few of us from the Louisville UCE coming up and I know some from Indy chapter are but not sure about Lexington. As far as we know we will be at Baymont Inn we'll be in Sat. around 5pm we hope. See you guys then!!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3488692[/snapback]​*


IF YOU GUYS WANT TO GO TO THE PARTY YOU ARE ALL WELCOMED.ITS A DANCE CLUB THEN THE SINGLE GUYS WILL GO TO THE OTHER CLUB SO LET ME KNOW


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 27 2005, 05:31 AM
> *That would be funny seeing you on a step lader on you tippy toe's trying to get that hair out of your mouth. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3488688[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: THATS NOT RIGHT I AM THE SAME HEIGHT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 27 2005, 10:31 AM
> *That would be funny seeing you on a step lader on you tippy toe's trying to get that hair out of your mouth. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3488688[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Ok i'll suck on the thing lower down.Wait i'll still have to get the hair out of my mouth. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jul 27 2005, 10:41 AM
> *No I didn't mean it like that. His feelings don't ever get hurt anyway :biggrin: And thank you. We think yours is bad as hell!!!!!!! Be carefull driving it in
> 
> There's a few of us from the Louisville UCE coming up and I know some from Indy chapter are but not sure about Lexington. As far as we know we will be at Baymont Inn we'll be in Sat. around 5pm we hope. See you guys then!!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3488692[/snapback]​*


For sure we are stayin were nim set it up at on sat and sun so don't be a stanger,come by and have some drinks.
:thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 27 2005, 09:39 AM
> *:biggrin: Ok i'll suck on the thing lower down.Wait i'll still have to get the hair out of my mouth. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3489483[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

well guys unfortunatly I wont be there this week so yall have a good time.
Darin


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

wow, i missed alot........ok where to start? lets see, 66 inches ah funkit, I really don't feel like talking (typing) umm see you there fockers


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

anything going on at bobs shop saturday?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jul 27 2005, 09:17 PM
> *well guys unfortunatly I wont be there this week so yall have a good time.
> Darin
> [snapback]3491787[/snapback]​*


Sorry to hear that bro how come you can't go?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 28 2005, 04:46 AM
> *anything going on at bobs shop saturday?
> [snapback]3494159[/snapback]​*


Yes he's pinstipin my ride so no one come and bother him. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 28 2005, 01:38 AM
> *Yes he's pinstipin my ride so no one come and bother him. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3494621[/snapback]​*


well i might just have to stop by then :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

there is a picnic we are hitting up on sat


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2005, 02:15 AM
> *there is a picnic we are hitting up on sat
> [snapback]3494754[/snapback]​*


where at, ill be getting in chicago around 4:30pm


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

wait till I show you this........


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ying Yang twinz_@Jul 28 2005, 03:43 AM
> *wait till I show you this........
> [snapback]3494945[/snapback]​*


Does anyone know what this dude is going to show people?

Anyway, I will be there taking pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 28 2005, 03:50 AM
> *Does anyone know what this dude is going to show people?
> 
> Anyway, I will be there taking pictures. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3494953[/snapback]​*



Maybe Juan's Dik :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 27 2005, 09:50 AM
> *IF YOU GUYS WANT TO GO TO THE PARTY YOU ARE ALL WELCOMED.ITS A DANCE CLUB THEN THE SINGLE GUYS WILL GO TO THE OTHER CLUB SO LET ME KNOW
> [snapback]3489291[/snapback]​*


Sounds good to me. But why is it just the single guys going to the strip club? Take my husband please, I have more fun out without him, plus he needs to get out without me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 3 MORE DAYS :0 
WHOS READY?? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jul 28 2005, 06:41 AM
> *Sounds good to me. But why is it just the single guys going to the strip club? Take my husband please, I have more fun out without him, plus he needs to get out without me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3495064[/snapback]​*


in that case we will take him too :biggrin:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2005, 12:41 PM
> *in that case we will take him too  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3495523[/snapback]​*


wtf ...i am going!!!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

damn it im so pissed off my boy stood me up over a bitch now i got no ride and it's on my b-day fuck him :angry:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

What page is the hotel information on?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

THATS GOING TO BE 361.25 IN GAS.GOOD GOD WHAT CAN I GET FOPR A RIB?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jul 28 2005, 04:42 PM
> *What page is the hotel information on?
> [snapback]3498586[/snapback]​*


Hotel Info: All these hotels are located right off I-94 at HWY 50 exit. HWY 50 is about 6 miles south of HWY KR which is where the track is located There are lots of restaurants and stores in this area. Super 8 1-262-857-7963 Baymont 1-262-857-7911 Value Inn 1-262-857-2622 Country Inn 1-262-857-3680 Best Western 1-262-857-7699 Days Inn 1-262-857-2311


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2005, 06:42 PM
> *Hotel Info HWY 50 is about 6 miles south of HWY KR which is where the track is located
> [snapback]3499825[/snapback]​*


IS THIS HIGHWAY KEEP IT REAL?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 28 2005, 08:30 PM
> *IS THIS HIGHWAY KEEP IT REAL?
> [snapback]3500052[/snapback]​*


you know it LOL


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2005, 06:42 PM
> *Hotel Info: All these hotels are located right off I-94 at HWY 50 exit. HWY 50 is about 6 miles south of HWY KR which is where the track is located There are lots of restaurants and stores in this area. Super 8 1-262-857-7963 Baymont 1-262-857-7911 Value Inn 1-262-857-2622 Country Inn 1-262-857-3680 Best Western 1-262-857-7699 Days Inn 1-262-857-2311
> [snapback]3499825[/snapback]​*


Thanks! See you there.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jul 28 2005, 08:49 PM
> *Thanks! See you there.
> [snapback]3500150[/snapback]​*


for sure homie


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2005, 09:41 AM
> *in that case we will take him too  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3495523[/snapback]​*


Thank you! But I might just have to go now that I see Goldi is going. :biggrin:


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

I will be up there. No ride though, just support.  Hope to meet some of you ugly mugs up there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

see you all sunday , I can't do shit saturday its my sons 2nd b-day , but I will be a the picnic with all the chi-town ROLLERZ.  

I'll bring the digi-cam so I can get some good pics.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So how many cars usually show up at this show?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Jul 29 2005, 01:14 AM
> *see you all sunday , I will be a the picnic with all the chi-town ROLLERZ.
> 
> I'll bring the digi-cam so I can get some good pics.
> [snapback]3502499[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 29 2005, 06:16 AM
> *So how many cars usually show up at this show?
> [snapback]3502866[/snapback]​*


id say there was atleast 200 last year, but it was the first year at this location, should be alot bigger this time around

when they used to have it at the park in chicago id say 350-400 showed up


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jul 29 2005, 04:32 AM
> *Thank you! But I might just have to go now that I see Goldi is going. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3502297[/snapback]​*


  all my girls are coming with me....you need to join us ma


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok here is the info for all of you that have been messaging me....i reserved a spot called 'PASSIONS'' for saturday the 30th of july..night before picnic....hot lil club....guaranteed vip to all riders AND FREE ENTRANCE......there is a parking lot that will be reserved for those bringing their rides down...location is 
PASSIONS NIGHTCLUB...
1ST AND WASHINGTON
MILWAUKEE, WI
any other questions message goldie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 28 2005, 10:37 AM
> *wtf ...i am going!!!
> [snapback]3495778[/snapback]​*


I know you are I just don't know how the wifes would react you know all the ladies are welcomed too you know that your the hostest


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jul 29 2005, 01:32 AM
> *Thank you! But I might just have to go now that I see Goldi is going. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3502297[/snapback]​*


I am sorry yea she is and she is taking her girls too all ladies are welcome too sorry for the missunderstanding


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

for cheaper tickets hit me up and let me know how many limited quantity available
hit me up on pm thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

any one?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2005, 12:17 PM
> *for cheaper tickets hit me up and let me know how many limited quantity available
> hit me up on pm thanks
> [snapback]3504782[/snapback]​*


oNe:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 29 2005, 03:49 PM
> *oNe:
> [snapback]3505637[/snapback]​*


for sure homie I got you


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

hope yall post pics up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 29 2005, 04:40 PM
> *hope yall post pics up
> [snapback]3505867[/snapback]​*


for sure and it will be on the next truucha I will have some for sale when the time comes


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

I'll be there !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 29 2005, 05:14 PM
> *I'll be there !!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506068[/snapback]​*


hit me up bro pm me your # so I have it


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2005, 06:17 PM
> *hit me up bro pm me your # so I have it
> [snapback]3506091[/snapback]​*


DONE !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 29 2005, 05:28 PM
> *DONE !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506167[/snapback]​*


Got you homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 29 2005, 05:52 AM
> * all my girls are coming with me....you need to join us ma
> [snapback]3502983[/snapback]​*


i guess i amgoing to have to go drag at this show  



nikki bring me some heals so i can go with goldi


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 29 2005, 09:11 PM
> *i guess i amgoing to have to go drag at this show
> nikki bring me some heals so i can go with goldi
> [snapback]3506433[/snapback]​*


 :0 wow...holla back on pm


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

im heading up in the morning


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 29 2005, 06:11 PM
> *i guess i amgoing to have to go drag at this show
> nikki bring me some heals so i can go with goldi
> [snapback]3506433[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Oh damn that would be a site John in heels!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2005, 02:51 PM
> *for sure and it will be on the next truucha I will have some for sale when the time comes
> [snapback]3505924[/snapback]​*


sweet


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 29 2005, 06:11 PM
> *i guess i amgoing to have to go drag at this show
> nikki bring me some heals so i can go with goldi
> [snapback]3506433[/snapback]​*


damn, i was hoping u were talking about on the track!!!! :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jul 27 2005, 02:17 PM
> *well guys unfortunatly I wont be there this week so yall have a good time.
> Darin
> [snapback]3491787[/snapback]​*


i knew you were darin :biggrin: pm me


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

see u sunday


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

can I roll wit sombody im on the north side of chi let me know it's on my b-day my boy stood me over for a female


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 28 2005, 03:50 AM
> *Does anyone know what this dude is going to show people?
> 
> Anyway, I will be there taking pictures. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3494953[/snapback]​*


Well I lied my ride wanted to leave early.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 30 2005, 02:31 PM
> *Well I lied my ride wanted to leave early.
> [snapback]3510890[/snapback]​*


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 29 2005, 07:26 PM
> *:0 wow...holla back on pm
> [snapback]3507268[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

so where will everyone be at tomorrow? Is there tents and shit or is it just park and chill? 

I was at the one 2 years ago and didn't see that many people from here. I never been to the dragway though so I don't know what to expect..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we are leaving at 3:30 in the morning be there around 10 or 11 save me 3 spots nim


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

see you all up there tommorow


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Jul 30 2005, 09:17 PM
> *see you all up there tommorow
> [snapback]3512482[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

Leaving at 5:30am. Should be up there by 10am. :thumbsup: 
Looks like good weather.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

I had a fun time , PROPS to all the hoppers .


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHERE THE PICS?


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Yeah where are the pics.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

yeah where are the pics?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

my digi broke, no pics this year from me


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

I know that L.A. Wayne is on his way back with the PINKY WESTSIDE CREW. :0 

And he will have lots of pics on WWW.HYDROGURU.COM :thumbsup:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:0


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

"PINKY BITCHES"

YOU JUST SIT THERE AND TALK SHIT & MAKE EXCUSES WHILE I SMASH THIS BUMPER. (THE GODFATHER) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

:0


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

as i was leaving pinky was hittin back bumper all by itself i shouldve taken pics :angry: that car could hop


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

show was tight not enough hoppers and way to much trash talking if u dont have a hopper dont talk and if u have a hopper hop it your self dont let no shop worker/owner hop your car whats the point of having a hopper if u dont hop it


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Jul 31 2005, 07:19 PM
> *show was tight  not enough hoppers and way to much trash talking if u dont have a hopper dont talk and if u have a  hopper hop it your self dont let no shop worker/owner hop your car whats the point of having a hopper if u dont hop it
> [snapback]3517073[/snapback]​*


couldn't agree more. I hopped my shit, i was chippin like a bitch but still did it my self.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow71_@Jul 31 2005, 08:21 PM
> *couldn't agree more.  I hopped my shit, i was chippin like a bitch but still did it my self.
> [snapback]3517088[/snapback]​*


yea my digi cam was stallin when ost of the cars were doin really good ,,much props to all the hoppers :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Jul 31 2005, 08:19 PM
> *show was tight  not enough hoppers and way to much trash talking if u dont have a hopper dont talk and if u have a  hopper hop it your self dont let no shop worker/owner hop your car whats the point of having a hopper if u dont hop it
> [snapback]3517073[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow71_@Jul 31 2005, 07:21 PM
> *couldn't agree more.  I hopped my shit, i was chippin like a bitch but still did it my self.
> [snapback]3517088[/snapback]​*


what car did u have there


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

All I know is that the flyer said no cry babies

and there was alot of crying and complaining :tears: 

You all know who you are


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 31 2005, 09:55 PM
> *All I know is that the flyer said no cry babies
> 
> and there was alot of crying and complaining  :tears:
> ...


yeah, and i didnt have a problem with the shit talking, i thought it was hilarious, just ads to the entertainment, i was worried about homie having a heart attack "I BUILT THIS SHITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


LOL, it was a good time


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Jul 31 2005, 08:19 PM
> *show was tight  not enough hoppers and way to much trash talking if u dont have a hopper dont talk and if u have a  hopper hop it your self dont let no shop worker/owner hop your car whats the point of having a hopper if u dont hop it
> [snapback]3517073[/snapback]​*



Why do peps always be trippin on owner hittin the switch? Ive been around auto sports most my life and ive never heard anyone in drag racing or nascar or monster trucks or any other car sport bitch that the owner isnt drivin, most auto sports has its owners, builders, drivers(switch man) to me its all the same. Who cares who hits the switch as long as the car is getting off!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2005, 10:53 PM
> *Why do peps always be trippin on owner hittin the switch? Ive been around auto sports most my life and ive never heard anyone in drag racing or nascar or monster trucks or any other car sport bitch that the owner isnt drivin, most auto sports has its owners, builders, drivers(switch man) to me its all the same. Who cares who hites the switch as long as the car is getting off!
> [snapback]3517738[/snapback]​*


its all excuses about why they got served


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 31 2005, 09:59 PM
> *its all excuses about why they got served
> [snapback]3517777[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2005, 10:53 PM
> *Why do peps always be trippin on owner hittin the switch? Ive been around auto sports most my life and ive never heard anyone in drag racing or nascar or monster trucks or any other car sport bitch that the owner isnt drivin, most auto sports has its owners, builders, drivers(switch man) to me its all the same. Who cares who hits the switch as long as the car is getting off!
> [snapback]3517738[/snapback]​*


exactly , fuck it can't make everyone happy .
Never heard any Nascar owners crying about who is driver their cars . 
But more props if a owner can hit the switch .


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 31 2005, 09:44 PM
> *yeah, and i didnt have a problem with the shit talking, i thought it was hilarious, just ads to the entertainment, i was worried about homie having a heart attack "I BUILT THIS SHITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> LOL, it was a good time
> [snapback]3517663[/snapback]​*


funny thing is 95%of us will still e homies at the next show,it's all in good fun and i didn't bring a car so i had to cheer about somethan .....and if i had a heart attack iwoulda died happy.

i had a blast as always.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up juan i though me and you said that we werent talking no shit today. woo did things change, it was cool as hell i still dont know how i ended up with the mic. but it was all in good fun for real. pinky held its own with the highest in the park. i have to say my favorite part was our 64 convert going nose to nose with the hulk it was the shit 2 clean ass cars on the bumper. everyone showed there ass it was a good time i just wish more hopping and less shit talking next time


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 01:03 AM
> *funny thing is 95%of us will still e homies at the next show,it's all in good fun and i didn't bring a car so i had to cheer about somethan .....and if i had a heart attack iwoulda died happy.
> 
> i had a blast as always.
> [snapback]3518473[/snapback]​*


yeah bro, you had me rollin all day :thumbsup:


and jimmy, u did better on the mic then the fool that had it last year, i dont know who it was but he didnt know a fucking thing about a lowrider


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit i dont know anything about a lowrider either :biggrin: but i had a great time. way too much beer especially for some people


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2005, 01:28 AM
> *shit i dont know anything about a lowrider either :biggrin: but i had a great time. way too much beer especially for some people
> [snapback]3518573[/snapback]​*


a couple people were "tipsy"


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2005, 01:20 AM
> *. i have to say my favorite part was our 64 convert going nose to nose with the hulk it was the shit 2 clean ass cars on the bumper.
> [snapback]3518531[/snapback]​*


That was a nice way to end the day 

hope someone was fliming.....


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

I was worried about homie having a heart attack "I BUILT THIS SHITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

I had a great time! It turned out to be a great gathering of show cars and the hop was VERY intertaining. I was almost in tears. BUT people just keep all that energy IN THE PITS. Let the cars do the talkin. Theres no need to express it anywhere else. Everyone keep their heads together so we all can make it to the next hop.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 31 2005, 11:20 PM
> *I have to say my favorite part was our 64 convert going nose to nose with the hulk it was the shit 2 clean ass cars on the bumper. everyone showed there ass it was a good time i just wish more hopping and less shit talking next time
> [snapback]3518531[/snapback]​*



Yeah, I agree with you on this Jimmy...! :biggrin:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Where are the pics i know you have some???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

show some pics some one. come on wayne where are the pics


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

I must say that the HULK was the badest car out there. the frame work, paint and chrome was some of the best work i have ever seen. good job man.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

there were a few nice cars 
that were getting up there :biggrin:


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: too bad for orange crusher's tie rod i would of love to have seen it 
nose up against the 64 ...

hulk was good looking , 64's got style , crusher gots hella bounce , 

pinky was swingin like a mo fo !!!! had a great time...................

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

great phkn picnic !!!!! 

only annoying part is all those shit talkers with out a ride !!!!! 
we all know who those peeps where !!!!!! 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
oh yeh only thing missing was:: Individuals where were they ??????


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

1111111111111111


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

like to thank the big M for showing us a good time , hope pinky entertained , the hulk is one clean ass ride , see you at the next one ,


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 1 2005, 07:38 AM
> *a couple people were "tipsy"
> [snapback]3518604[/snapback]​*


Surely not "Silver" LoL :roflmao: He was busting me up. 
Good show. The hop was good, but for all the downtime in between cars there had to be some talking to keep things entertaining.  
As usual Majestics looked great and so did Uce. Loved watch'n the 64 and Hulk nose up :biggrin:
And Pinky, damn. Im gonna start call'n you (Godfather) the energizer bunny, you show'd how hopping is supposed to go all damn day long. :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

pinky was swingin like a mo fo !!!! 

only annoying part is all those shit talkers with out a ride !!!!! 
we all know who those peeps where !!!!!! 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 



who were they?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

well I am still alive LOL I would like to thank everyone that came out good tun out I don't have pics I didn't tale any.


ANF DAMN PINKY WAS THE SHIT MUCH PROPS HOMIE I WISH MY RIDE WOULD'Nt OF BROKEN BUT THATS WHAT HAPPENS IF YOU DON'T TEST.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

all i have to say wooo


i had a blast my shit's dead as hell but it was well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

WHAT HAPPENED TO SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS :0 

NEVER SHOWED UP MUST HAVE HAD BAD DIRECTIONS :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 1 2005, 12:56 PM
> *all i have to say wooo
> i had a blast my shit's dead as hell but it was well  worth it :biggrin:
> [snapback]3520736[/snapback]​*


your ride was working though much props homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Aug 1 2005, 12:57 PM
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS  :0
> 
> NEVER SHOWED UP MUST HAVE HAD BAD DIRECTIONS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3520740[/snapback]​*


They were there last year.I don't know why alot of people that said they were coming didn't show up


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

start the day off right big homie


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i only have a few pics batts died early

but can any one guess what this guy was doing?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 01:05 PM
> *start the day off right big homie
> [snapback]3520832[/snapback]​*


for sure bro LOL I didn't get any sleep for three days I paid for the room just to take a shower


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 01:07 PM
> *i only have a few pics batts died early
> 
> but can any one guess what this guy was doing?
> [snapback]3520848[/snapback]​*


LOL that was funny


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

this was as we were leaving.

this lac hopped for us on the e way. :thumbsdown:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

we were going to stop here but we were ready for home it should be exit 420....hulk on the ride


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

and people say u haul suck ? work out for this guy 

and we did miss a great photo op at texas road house(no cam) there was a van with a pic of a toylet on the side of it :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 01:14 PM
> *and people say u haul suck ? work out for this guy
> 
> and we did miss a great photo op at texas road house(no cam) there was a van with a pic of a toylet on the side of it :angry:
> [snapback]3520907[/snapback]​*


ive seen it and it looks like the guy driving is sitting on it LOL


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 12:14 PM
> *and people say u haul suck ? work out for this guy
> 
> and we did miss a great photo op at texas road house(no cam) there was a van with a pic of a toylet on the side of it :angry:
> [snapback]3520907[/snapback]​*


Accident waiting to happen


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Aug 1 2005, 12:21 PM
> *Accident waiting to happen
> [snapback]3520949[/snapback]​*


i don't think the tires are even in therails haha :0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

we stopped off in gurnee to eat on the way home and a $30,000 boat was sittin on the pavement :0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 01:07 PM
> *i only have a few pics batts died early
> 
> but can any one guess what this guy was doing?
> [snapback]3520848[/snapback]​*


fool lock his keys in the trailor???


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 06:11 PM
> *pinky was swingin like a mo fo !!!!
> 
> only annoying part is all those shit talkers with out a ride !!!!!
> ...


Were you the guy in the read hat? :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Were you the guy in the read hat? 

what was it reading? :biggrin: 






why yes i was...... :biggrin: ..can i get a P can i get an I an N a K a Y

whats that spell























....an asswhoppin fool.! :thumbsup:


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 07:46 PM
> *Were you the guy in the read hat?
> 
> what was it reading? :biggrin:
> ...


HaHa. We all know which red hat Im talking about. I know it was all in good fun and you kept it entertaining. Thanks. :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 01:46 PM
> *Were you the guy in the read hat?
> 
> what was it reading? :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: do you need another beer?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2005, 12:58 PM
> *:roflmao: do you need another beer?
> [snapback]3521171[/snapback]​*


did yo do something to that beer?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Aug 1 2005, 12:54 PM
> *HaHa. We all know which red hat Im talking about. I know it was all in good fun and you kept it entertaining. Thanks.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3521150[/snapback]​*


thanks,enjoy it alot.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 02:00 PM
> *did yo do something to that beer?
> [snapback]3521185[/snapback]​*


It was the sun homie that was good old bud light


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

here go some more pics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=193837


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i think i was yelling johns impala was WESTSIDE BUILT and that isn't 100% right the set-up was westside installed but the car as everyone knows is all him.

man i wish i wasn't so drunk all of a suden,hopefully TRUUCHA will help me out in editing. you the man TRUUCHA :cheesy: :thumbsup: 
HELP A ****** OUT.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 02:53 PM
> *i think i was yelling johns impala was WESTSIDE BUILT and that isn't 100% right the set-up was westside installed but the car as everyone knows is all him.
> 
> man i wish i wasn't so drunk all of a suden,hopefully TRUUCHA will help me out in editing. you the man TRUUCHA :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> ...


hell no put him on there :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2005, 02:18 PM
> *hell no put him on there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3521831[/snapback]​*


yeah leave it on the shit talking was just as exciting as the hop if not better :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah that was cool but it did get alittle out of hand what can i say. it was mostly in good fun


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2005, 03:04 PM
> *yeah that was cool but it did get alittle out of hand what can i say. it was mostly in good fun
> [snapback]3522154[/snapback]​*


That's hard to believe. :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

pipe down there Mr. NO SHOW


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2005, 03:09 PM
> *pipe down there Mr. NO SHOW
> [snapback]3522196[/snapback]​*


I've already seen your ass. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

stayed completely clothed all day. somehow i was the mc all day but its all good when i was out of beer the mic seemed to get me one real quick


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2005, 04:16 PM
> *stayed completely clothed all day. somehow i was the mc all day but its all good when i was out of beer the mic seemed to get me one real quick
> [snapback]3522250[/snapback]​*


LOL we had more beer homie but you were good at it


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shoot i was tore up by the end in the heat, no food and talking shit can wear you down


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2005, 04:23 PM
> *shoot i was tore up by the end in the heat, no food and talking shit can wear you down
> [snapback]3522349[/snapback]​*


we had food too man you know you don't have to ask.I didn't sleep 3 days and I didn't eat either so I know how you felt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no i ate after the hop and the food was great. but at the time the beer was better what can i say


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

I had alot of fun. even though it took us almost 10 hours to get there from Louisville because of some problems with a trailer. And going home was just as bad when we left the show heading back to Louisville we missed our exit because of all the traffic and ended up a little past Michigan City going twords Detroit! :0 We were suppossed to be on 65 south. We gone like 40 miles out of the way. Sad thibg is we had 3 seperate cars in the line and no-one noticed it! :biggrin: Oh well we finally made it home! Thanks for the invite will be there again next year!
:biggrin:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2005, 08:53 PM
> *Why do peps always be trippin on owner hittin the switch? Ive been around auto sports most my life and ive never heard anyone in drag racing or nascar or monster trucks or any other car sport bitch that the owner isnt drivin, most auto sports has its owners, builders, drivers(switch man) to me its all the same. Who cares who hits the switch as long as the car is getting off!
> [snapback]3517738[/snapback]​*


u cant compare monstertruck,nascar, and auto to hoppping thet got millions of dollars to own a race car team not a couple of thousand to hope a car.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Aug 1 2005, 05:21 PM
> *I had alot of fun. even though it took us almost 10 hours to get there from Louisville because of some problems with a trailer. And going home was just as bad when we left the show heading back to Louisville we missed our exit because of all the traffic and ended up a little past Michigan City going twords Detroit! :0  We were suppossed to be on 65 south. We gone like 40 miles out of the way. Sad thibg is we had 3 seperate cars in the line and no-one noticed it! :biggrin:  Oh well we finally made it home! Thanks for the invite will be there again next year!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3522939[/snapback]​*


Thank you all for coming it was fun chilling in the hot sun.we might have a better place for it next year I am going to try to bring it back to chicago mabe by the lake or something


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Aug 1 2005, 05:39 PM
> *u cant compare monstertruck,nascar, and auto to hoppping thet got millions of dollars to own a race car team not a couple of thousand to hope a car.
> [snapback]3523004[/snapback]​*


hey homie belive it or not I have now invested about 65,000 into my car thats a prety big chunk of change I will be on my switch but my member bruce did alot of work to the car and he enjoyed it thats how we do it


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

i know alot of shops build cars and they think of them as there own because of all work they put into them but if i put 65,000 into a car nobody gonna break it but me


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Aug 1 2005, 06:25 PM
> *i know alot of shops build cars and they think of them as there own because of all work they put into them but if i put 65,000 into a car nobody gonna break it  but me
> [snapback]3523239[/snapback]​*


true but its not a shop we work in his garage


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

Do your thang NIM! It's great!  :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks to all the guys that showed their clean ass rides. hopefully i'll have mine for next year. had a fun time there.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2005, 08:53 PM
> *Why do peps always be trippin on owner hittin the switch? Ive been around auto sports most my life and ive never heard anyone in drag racing or nascar or monster trucks or any other car sport bitch that the owner isnt drivin, most auto sports has its owners, builders, drivers(switch man) to me its all the same. Who cares who hits the switch as long as the car is getting off!
> [snapback]3517738[/snapback]​*


This aint nascar or drag racing.  Its more like street racing 


Why build a hopper and dont hit your own switch at a picnic it was no money on the line .


The hulk I can see him not hittin the switch but he might want to pick up a book or two or maybe some dance lessions and get it together for next year. :biggrin: 





after it all said and done i had a damn good time


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

john you know the respect i got for you but you had a great mentality yesturday you hopped your shit for fun, multiple times just to make for a better show. great job


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 2 2005, 02:28 AM
> *john you know the respect i got for you but you had a great mentality yesturday you hopped your shit for fun, multiple times just to make for a better show. great job
> [snapback]3523940[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: You and your car never let me down, always puts up clean hoppers in the air mak'n for a great ass time. (John and Show n Go)


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Aug 1 2005, 04:39 PM
> *u cant compare monstertruck,nascar, and auto to hoppping thet got millions of dollars to own a race car team not a couple of thousand to hope a car.
> [snapback]3523004[/snapback]​*



I dont see why money would have anything to do with it. I do agree its cooler when the owner hits the switch, but somtimes the owner may think the car might do better if someone else hits it. Ive had it go both ways, one day they might say u hit it today and onther day they say Ill hit it today.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i honestly dont really care who hits the switch if the car works the car works. some people dont like crowds, some people are just not into it for hopping meaning they want a car that is capable but they dont do it thereselves. it dont matter to me, but that could be that i just have always hit my own so i dont know. shit at one of my shows i hit 8 cars in a row


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 1 2005, 07:26 PM
> *This aint nascar or drag racing.    Its  more like street racing
> Why build a hopper and dont hit your own switch at a picnic it was no money on the line .
> The hulk I can see him not hittin the switch  but  he might want to pick up a book or two or maybe some dance lessions and get it together for next year. :biggrin:
> ...



Your right bro this ant drag racing, but now you talkin what I grew up with (STREET RACING) and back in the day YES peps would ask me to drive for them and no one ever said a word . And by the way John and the new owner of the Hulk can hit the switch on it , like say somtimes they want someone else to hit it. 
By the way dude you swung your shit good!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2005, 08:11 PM
> *i honestly dont really care who hits the switch if the car works the car works. some people dont like crowds, some people are just not into it for hopping meaning they want a car that is capable but they dont do it thereselves.  it dont matter to me, but that could be that i just have always hit my own so i dont know. shit at one of my shows i hit 8 cars in a row
> [snapback]3524199[/snapback]​*



True dat my brother...and was that your mic you were talkin in? Good job Jimmy  It was nice seeing you again, Your great company, and It was fun nosin on the 64 2 clean rides swingin together.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks bob. right back at you and no i told the dj that we were starting the hop and to say all cars that want to hop get ready. then he was like fuck that i dont know what to say you do it. then everyone was like you are doing a good job keep doing it. so i did. yeah i wish someone would have gotten some pics of that nose up that was the shit. it was awesome jsut to see those 2 clean ass cars doing it. you gotta love it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 1 2005, 11:03 AM
> *like to thank the big M for showing us a good time , hope pinky entertained  , the hulk is one clean ass ride ,  see you at the next one ,
> [snapback]3520305[/snapback]​*



It was a pleasure to hop with you bro, even tho we know what the outcome was going to be, but someone had to come up and give the peps a show, Pinky swings real nice bro much props!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2005, 08:33 PM
> *thanks bob. right back at you and no i told the dj that we were starting the hop and to say all cars that want to hop get ready. then he was like fuck that i dont know what to say you do it. then everyone was like you are doing a good job keep doing it. so i did. yeah i wish someone would have gotten some pics of that nose up that was the shit. it was awesome jsut to see those 2 clean ass cars doing it. you gotta love it
> [snapback]3524356[/snapback]​*



You did a great job on the mic Jim, You put everything into perspective,...if thats spelled right.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we will have to check the juandictionary for the spelling. its all good i hope to have not offended too many people. but i was just repeating what most of the people were saying to me but i tried to clean it up alittle


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

rmebemer the ipomtrant tihng is to get the frist and lsat lttres crortect.

right juan? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he might not be able to spell it but damn he can talk it. i thought he was going to burst a blood vessel in his head


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Every picture with him in it his mouth is open. LOL


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2005, 08:59 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he might not be able to spell it but damn he can talk it. i thought he was going to burst a blood vessel in his head
> [snapback]3524508[/snapback]​*


I had to look twice , I thought I was at the WWF


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 1 2005, 08:26 PM
> *This aint nascar or drag racing.     Its  more like street racing
> Why build a hopper and dont hit your own switch at a picnic it was no money on the line .
> The hulk I can see him not hittin the switch  but  he might want to pick up a book or two or maybe some dance lessions and get it together for next year. :biggrin:
> ...


I have hit the switch on the HULK when I owned it might have not been been the greatest at it but I did hit it, Remember I told you I sold it , the new owner wasn't even there he was busy yesterday but anyways people who know me know I am not into all the shit talking and loud mouth bull shit I got respect for everyone hopping , I know the type of $$ it takes and the heart it takes to do this shit .
But I had fun and give props too all for you guys on the switch or not , I am there to see the cars hop not the owners on a switch (except pinkys wife)<_I would like to see her on the switch :0 ,


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2005, 09:28 PM
> *I had to look twice , I thought I was at the WWF
> [snapback]3524655[/snapback]​*


 uffin: oooooooooooohhhh yeah it's the macho man randy savage....


i sound like mickey mouse now.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2005, 09:35 PM
> *uffin: oooooooooooohhhh yeah it's the macho man randy savage....
> i sound like mickey mouse now.
> [snapback]3524685[/snapback]​*


You were great dude, put a little dramma to it, But ya you did sound like one of them dudes from WWF ,, Hummmmm maby somthing you should get into. :biggrin: Great hoppin with you guys!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Aug 1 2005, 09:35 PM
> *I have hit the switch on the HULK when I owned it might have not been been the greatest at it but I did hit it, Remember I told you I sold it , the new owner wasn't even there he was busy yesterday but anyways people who know me know I am not into all the shit talking and loud mouth bull shit I got respect for everyone hopping , I know the type of $$ it takes and the heart it takes to do this shit .
> But I had fun and give props too all for you guys on the switch or not , I am there to see the cars hop not the owners on a switch (except pinkys wife)<_I would like to see her on the switch  :0  ,
> [snapback]3524683[/snapback]​*



You hooped the car fine John, You got it all the way up, it might have took a couple more hits them me but you still did it, and thats to be expected since you were just hitting it for the first time.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Aug 1 2005, 05:21 PM
> *I had alot of fun. even though it took us almost 10 hours to get there from Louisville because of some problems with a trailer. And going home was just as bad when we left the show heading back to Louisville we missed our exit because of all the traffic and ended up a little past Michigan City going twords Detroit! :0  We were suppossed to be on 65 south. We gone like 40 miles out of the way. Sad thibg is we had 3 seperate cars in the line and no-one noticed it! :biggrin:  Oh well we finally made it home! Thanks for the invite will be there again next year!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3522939[/snapback]​*


damn now yall know how to get to my city LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2005, 10:28 PM
> *I had to look twice , I thought I was at the WWF
> [snapback]3524655[/snapback]​*


LMAO i was tellin my homie the same thing earlier on the phone, i was waitin for hulk hogan to pop up


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 1 2005, 10:05 PM
> *LMAO i was tellin my homie the same thing earlier on the phone, i was waitin for hulk hogan to pop up
> [snapback]3525229[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

I was laughing the whole time, most of the ride home, and some the next day. Actually im still laughing about it.... ahhh the memories.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And this years Oscar for best supporting male in an action roll goes to:::








dun dun daaaaaa...












































JUAN DIK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Aug 1 2005, 08:35 PM
> * , I am there to see the cars hop not the owners on a switch (except pinkys wife)<_I would like to see her on the switch  :0  ,
> [snapback]3524683[/snapback]​*



Did u see her hit them at Southern Showdown? It was kool seeing her on the bumper , she'll bew at Midwest Showdown on the switch


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 2 2005, 09:42 AM
> *Did u see her hit them at Southern Showdown?  It was kool seeing her on the bumper , she'll bew at Midwest Showdown on the switch
> [snapback]3527097[/snapback]​*


hay that means you wont be at the UCE show in louisville  :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 1 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Every picture with him in it his mouth is open.  LOL
> [snapback]3524561[/snapback]​*


you should have been there....,


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 2 2005, 11:38 AM
> *hay that means you wont be at the UCE show in louisville   :uh:
> [snapback]3527369[/snapback]​*


i am sure he didn't know they were on the same date


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Aug 2 2005, 09:13 AM
> *I was laughing the whole time, most of the ride home, and some the next day.  Actually im still laughing about it.... ahhh the memories.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> And this years Oscar for best supporting male in an action roll goes to:::
> ...


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

You got pics up yet?????





> _Originally posted by law_@Aug 2 2005, 06:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 2 2005, 12:42 PM
> *Did u see her hit them at Southern Showdown?  It was kool seeing her on the bumper , she'll bew at Midwest Showdown on the switch
> [snapback]3527097[/snapback]​*


here u go


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 2 2005, 10:38 AM
> *hay that means you wont be at the UCE show in louisville   :uh:
> [snapback]3527369[/snapback]​*



woops , didnt know it was same date , not paying attention , I''ll be at the uce show fa sho, u know!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 2 2005, 09:46 PM
> *woops , didnt know it was same date , not paying attention , I''ll be at the uce show fa sho, u know!!
> [snapback]3530433[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2005, 03:53 AM
> *Why do peps always be trippin on owner hittin the switch? Ive been around auto sports most my life and ive never heard anyone in drag racing or nascar or monster trucks or any other car sport bitch that the owner isnt drivin, most auto sports has its owners, builders, drivers(switch man) to me its all the same. Who cares who hits the switch as long as the car is getting off!
> [snapback]3517738[/snapback]​*


I agree i let shawn hit my switch because i spaced up my front springs before the show and i can't get it started without some movement.But i did have it on the bumper at our shop earlyer in the week.And i know alot of other cars that the owners don't hit there own switch and no one ever says shit it's just an excuse for losein. :0


----------



## pewee (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by law_@Aug 2 2005, 06:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:roflmao: ITS A WELL DESERVED OSCAR! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

josh would you like to say a few words (josh) yak yak yak yak yak yak yak yak


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 3 2005, 12:04 PM
> *josh would you like to say a few words  (josh) yak yak yak yak yak yak yak yak
> [snapback]3533891[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I had a good time man was it hot


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 3 2005, 12:15 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I had a good time man was it hot
> [snapback]3534320[/snapback]​*


yeah it was but we still had a GREAT time


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by law_@Aug 2 2005, 06:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn Nim u look a little sunburnt there buddy :roflmao:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 2 2005, 07:56 PM
> *here u go
> [snapback]3530161[/snapback]​*


Uhoh Allen!! Tell yo girl she better come correct. That chick's got a Monte for her Cutty!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 3 2005, 01:59 PM
> *damn Nim u look a little sunburnt there buddy  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3534588[/snapback]​*


its the reflection off of Josh shirt LOL


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

I say lets do it all again this weekend  :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no for sure not....................well ok i guess so


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2005, 10:39 PM
> *no for sure not....................well ok i guess so
> [snapback]3538145[/snapback]​*


I could do that every weekend. I had alot more fun than I have at any other show so far this year. 

Just think Jimmy MC everyweekend getting beer delivered right to u. How could u not want that :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i got that here they are called employees and i dont need a mic


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2005, 10:45 PM
> *i got that here they are called employees and i dont need a mic
> [snapback]3538192[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Aug 3 2005, 10:44 PM
> *I could do that every weekend. I had alot more fun than I have at any other show so far this year.
> 
> Just think Jimmy MC everyweekend getting beer delivered right to u. How could u not want that :biggrin:
> [snapback]3538187[/snapback]​*


we will be doing it again this weekend at the RO picnic :biggrin:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

Oh shit I see Juandik in here. Go away  :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 3 2005, 08:46 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3538200[/snapback]​*


what am i lying


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Aug 3 2005, 10:47 PM
> *Oh shit I see Juandik in here. Go away   :cheesy:
> [snapback]3538209[/snapback]​*


yak yak yak lol :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2005, 10:48 PM
> *what am i lying
> [snapback]3538214[/snapback]​*


No your not thats why I am laughing because its so true everytime we go out there thats exactly what happens LOL


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 3 2005, 10:48 PM
> *yak yak yak lol :roflmao:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3538215[/snapback]​*


Damn it worked he's gone. POOF :0  :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

get off me homie....thats my line.

want to wrestle?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 3 2005, 10:49 PM
> *get off me homie....thats my line.
> 
> want to wrestle?
> [snapback]3538222[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

who you talking too nim or lincoln wife lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:wave: :buttkick:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 3 2005, 10:49 PM
> *get off me homie....thats my line.
> 
> want to wrestle?
> [snapback]3538222[/snapback]​*


Damn u snuck back in.

Wrestle?Me? U couldn't take me :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2005, 10:50 PM
> *who you talking too nim or lincoln wife lol
> [snapback]3538227[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Aug 3 2005, 10:51 PM
> *Damn u snuck back in.
> 
> Wrestle?Me? U couldn't take me :0
> [snapback]3538230[/snapback]​*


 :0 lmao


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Who else besides me still has their sticker on the windshield?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL I STILL HAVE IT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

i AM LOOKING FOR A BETTER PLACE BACK IN THE CITY FOR NEXT YEAR IF NOT ITS BACK TO THE TRACKS


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

michigan sounds good. goodnight nim


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2005, 11:02 PM
> *michigan sounds good. goodnight nim
> [snapback]3538302[/snapback]​*


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

Michigan damn that's even further for us. U just keep moving it further and further away. I think Louisville sounds good for it next year  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 3 2005, 11:01 PM
> *i AM LOOKING FOR A BETTER PLACE BACK IN THE CITY FOR NEXT YEAR IF NOT ITS BACK TO THE TRACKS
> [snapback]3538292[/snapback]​*


yeah, thats what my boy said, he wished it was closer to the city, i dont give a fuck where its at as long as we all get down like that everytime :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

In a park..............:thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

In a mall.................... :biggrin: So after juandik and suburban swangin get done shit talking they can go shop for new shirts after they spit all over each other. :0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 3 2005, 08:47 PM
> *we will be doing it again this weekend at the RO picnic :biggrin:
> [snapback]3538204[/snapback]​*



that foo shoo.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 4 2005, 05:28 AM
> *In a mall.................... :biggrin:  So after juandik and suburban swangin get done shit talking they can go shop for new shirts after they spit all over each other. :0
> [snapback]3539344[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Aug 3 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Who else besides me still has their sticker on the windshield?
> [snapback]3538276[/snapback]​*


I have the same one that needs to be removed ................ lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Aug 3 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Who else besides me still has their sticker on the windshield?
> [snapback]3538276[/snapback]​*


What was the sticker for??

:uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 4 2005, 10:42 AM
> *What was the sticker for??
> 
> :uh:
> [snapback]3540070[/snapback]​*


special people LOL J.K.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 4 2005, 09:03 AM
> *special people LOL J.K.
> [snapback]3540183[/snapback]​*



:rofl:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 4 2005, 10:28 AM~3539344
> *In a mall.................... :biggrin:  So after juandik and suburban swangin get done shit talking they can go shop for new shirts after they spit all over each other. :0
> *


I'd probable have to buy his for him,but thats cool i 'm always down to help my westside homies out.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

So Juandik up for wrestling tonight! :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 4 2005, 08:35 PM~3543667
> *I'd probable have to buy his for him,but thats cool i 'm always down to help my westside homies out.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


well at least you save money on yours by shopping in the kids department,
i'll call omar the tent maker and put my order in now..thanks



lincolin wife............ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 3 2005, 04:10 PM~3535873
> *its the reflection off of Josh shirt LOL
> *


RIGHT!! :roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 5 2005, 06:55 AM~3545633
> *well at least you save money on yours by shopping in the kids department,
> i'll call omar the tent maker and put my order in now..thanks
> lincolin wife............ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah!
> *



i like this first we talk a lot of shit and then we back it up and then we make up and become friends again  :biggrin: .......untill the next time :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

alex ..your car worked its ass of homie ,congrates.


i learned this shit talkin game going rounds with silver and nim,we know it all about the fun in the game,we can tlk shit in the pit and the go outback to the steak house or share a beer.

some people just continue on and can't get the idea of shit talkin for fun,which just adds to the exitement of a hop.


we always look forward to seeing our MAJESTIC homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 5 2005, 10:06 PM~3548354
> *alex ..your car worked its ass of homie ,congrates.
> i learned this shit talkin game going rounds with silver and nim,we know it all about the fun in the game,we can tlk shit in the pit and the go outback to the steak house or share a beer.
> 
> ...


We get it bro but it seemed like you really had a prob with me but thats cool either way we did our thang and showed up in force too a show that was really far for us to go to.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2005, 08:07 PM~3549493
> *We get it bro but it seemed like you really had a prob with me but thats cool either way we did our thang and showed up in force too a show that was really far for us to go to.
> *



i am pretty sure i posted that to alex and which one of the guys wereyou?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 6 2005, 01:04 AM~3550305
> *i am pretty sure i posted that to alex and which one of the guys wereyou?
> *




The shortest one. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 6 2005, 05:04 AM~3550305
> *i am pretty sure i posted that to alex and which one of the guys wereyou?
> *


HA HA your more like dan eveyday,come up with something and try to stick with it.I'm the one that had you all pissed of bro YAK YAK YAK.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

piss off is better than pissed on which is what you got.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 6 2005, 11:11 AM~3551971
> *piss off is better than pissed on which is what you got.
> *



:0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

round 3!!!! :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

DAMN





















YAK YAK YAK YAK YAK YAK YAK YAK YAK


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

pipe down gucci :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 5 2005, 04:06 PM~3548354
> *alex ..your car worked its ass of homie ,congrates.
> i learned this shit talkin game going rounds with silver and nim,we know it all about the fun in the game,we can tlk shit in the pit and the go outback to the steak house or share a beer.
> 
> ...



You got that right Mr. Yakkity Yakk , :biggrin: :biggrin:  

The best of the best in this shit talkin game... especially if you gimme a couple beers, then its ON!!! 

:around: <--- this is how i looked by the time the hop started..lol


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

LOL


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 7 2005, 01:42 PM~3556464
> *You got that right Mr. Yakkity Yakk ,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The best of the best in this shit talkin game... especially if you gimme a couple beers, then its ON!!!
> ...


are you allowed to talk to white trash vato?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i just got word that it was ok to do so :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit he does it to me all the time :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 6 2005, 04:11 PM~3551971
> *piss off is better than pissed on which is what you got.
> *


Nah i think pissed on is what you did to yourself after the show.I won my hopp and so did allen.Did you win your hopp oh wait i forgot no ride.Your friends girls ride did good though.TKO
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 7 2005, 10:42 AM~3555828
> *pipe down gucci  :biggrin:
> *


I doesn't work Jimmy. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 8 2005, 01:04 AM~3559369
> *Nah i think pissed on is what you did to yourself after the show.I won my hopp and so did allen.Did you win your hopp oh wait i forgot no ride.Your friends girls ride did good though.TKO
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 8 2005, 01:04 AM~3559369
> *Nah i think pissed on is what you did to yourself after the show.I won my hopp and so did allen.Did you win your hopp oh wait i forgot no ride.Your friends girls ride did good though.TKO
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why does your car say SOUTHSIDE on the trunk?i thought you sold that car,does it really count as your car then?AND gucci has gold suspention and interior and beats and way hotter paint jobIT'S CANDY so does that mean he won by your rules it does right.? :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 8 2005, 12:04 AM~3559369
> *Nah i think pissed on is what you did to yourself after the show.I won my hopp and so did allen.Did you win your hopp oh wait i forgot no ride.Your friends girls ride did good though.TKO
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont think you beat me. like o told you BOYS at the picnic i will see you all at miami, oops thats to far for you guy well i will see you BOYS next year just make sure what ever you bring is ready to swing and don't bring no car with paterns that look like my unborn child laid out.


buy the way bring your money and all fans as long as they got money!!!!!!!



Dont build a hopper if you can't swing it!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Aug 8 2005, 09:46 AM~3560177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And damn....can't keep my name out of your mouth can you, its like every other post! I think you like me or something. :scrutinize:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 8 2005, 02:46 PM~3560177
> *i dont think you beat me. like o told you BOYS at the picnic i will see you all at  miami, oops thats to far for you guy well i will see you BOYS  next year just make sure what ever you bring is ready to swing  and don't bring no car with paterns that look like my unborn child laid out.
> buy the way bring your money and all fans as long as they got  money!!!!!!!
> Dont build a hopper  if you can't swing it!!!!!
> *


I know this is old but i just saw it,what hop were you looking at ?you don't think i beat you. :uh: :uh: At least my interior pieces don't fall off when i'm hoppin.See you this year,bring a real car no radical bullshit.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn getting everyone started for next year already


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 18 2005, 09:34 PM~4432911
> *damn getting everyone started for next year already
> *


 :roflmao: seems pretty early..


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 19 2005, 02:34 AM~4432911
> *damn getting everyone started for next year already
> *


Nah bro i was looking for a pic and i saw his last post that i never had seen so you know i had to saw something.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 8 2005, 01:30 PM~3560025
> *why does your car say SOUTHSIDE on the trunk?i thought you sold that car,does it really count as your car then?AND gucci has gold suspention and interior and beats and way hotter paint jobIT'S CANDY so does that mean he won by your rules it does right.? :0
> *


Nope never sold it sorry.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Dec 28 2005, 08:06 PM~4502673
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i think he wants to know when the picnic gonna be next year :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

and where?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

YA THINK!!! ??????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 18 2005, 07:31 PM~4432884
> *I know this is old but i just saw it,what hop were you looking at ?you don't think i beat you. :uh:  :uh: At least my interior pieces don't fall off when i'm hoppin.See you this year,bring a real car no radical bullshit.
> *


you site skippin ? :biggrin: whats this no radical stuff


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 8 2005, 09:43 AM~2823411
> *its going to be bigger and better then last year
> *


im going to try my best to be there again to take that first place trophie and that cash again !!!! PLAYTIME CAR CLUB watch the kilt man strikes again


----------

